# Le thread des petites perles des petitous !



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Une idée comme ça en passant ... 

Ces petits bouts ont du répondant, à peine savent-ils parler, qu'ils nous inventent des mots pour "plusse mieux" exprimer ce qu'ils pensent ...
Leurs petites réflexions valent parfois le détour ...

je me lance, avec une petite annecdote, une qui m'a marquée plus particulièrement.

En plein hiver, vers 17h30, je me trouvais dans la voiture, rentrant chez moi, avec ma fille de 2 ans derrière, sur son siège.
Il commençait à faire nuit, mais cette petite avait décidé de porter ses lunettes de soleil fraîchement offertes.
Tout à coup elle s'écrie :
-"OOOh la lune, tu la vois maman, la lune ???"
le feu passant au rouge, je prends la peine de regarder ... et découvre un mince filet de lune, alors je me retourne  et lui dit :
-"Mais tu la vois toi la lune avec ces lunettes ?"
Elle : -" Mais ze la vois pas avec mes lunettes, ze la vois avec mes zieux !!!"








A vous ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

*sexisme pas mort...*





_il y a quelques dizaines d'années..._ 

ma soeur ainée (4/5 ans à l'époque) entendant parler les adultes de "referendum" posa la question suivante:

- mais pourquoi y a-t-il jamais de "referendfemme" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_n'allez surtout pas lui dire que c'est moi qui vous l'ai raconté_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

PS : promis je ne dirais rien !


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Une idée comme ça en passant ...



Tiens, justement je me disais il y a peu que le "monde" virtuel était sûrement le dernier espace où les momes des autres ne venaient pas me gonfler.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

L'autre jour j'ai appris que mon petit cousin qui a 6 ans avait trouvé comment appelé le zizi des filles: la ligne d'arrivée... L'a tout compris lui.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, justement je me disais il y a peu que le "monde" virtuel était sûrement le dernier espace où les momes des autres ne venaient pas me gonfler.



Il doit y avoir suffisemment de sujets sur ce cher site , et certainement encore plus de sites dans ce "monde" virtuel, pour que tu y trouves une place, loin des mômes des autres ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

Un partout balle au centre


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Je conchie les mômes...

ça bouffe, ça chie, ça pisse, ça pue, et en plus la plupart du temps c'est con comme un manche...

ALors biensur, si j'en fais, ils seront d'une intelligence vertigineuse comme moi, mais en attendant faut que je subisse les résidus de fond de capote des autres, et ça m'emmerde.

D'autres questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je conchie les mômes...
> ça bouffe, ça chie, ça pisse, ça pue, et en plus la plupart du temps c'est con comme un manche...



généralement, ensuite, ils s'arrangent, eux.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais toi...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

[Effacé]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te vient pas à l'idée que je plaisante, non probablement pas...


C'est fin comme du Bernard Shaw... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> va donc discuter avec le pauvre doc...


Euh... Sonny, sans vouloir te contredire, j'aimerais autant pas. Si tu pouvais le garder, celui-là, ça m'arrangerait.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Bon c'est pas fini oui vous deux !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Suffit maintenant ! 






 ces gosses alors ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Tu as voulu tu as eu.

Et tu n'as pas fini d'avoir.

Je suis trés généreux, tu peux garder tous les imbéciles de la terre je n'en fait rien.

Bises ma poule.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas fini oui vous deux !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis donc, toi... Tu ne veux pas que je lèche tes bottes tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trés généreux, tu peux garder tous les imbéciles de la terre je n'en fait rien.



C'est que je n'en fais rien non plus, moi ! En plus, à c't'âge là, ça bouffe, ça chie, ça pisse, ça pue, et en plus la plupart du temps c'est con comme un manche...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

leche moi !!
[l'exorciste]


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je n'en fais rien non plus, moi ! En plus, à c't'âge là, ça bouffe, ça chie, ça pisse, ça pue, et en plus la plupart du temps c'est con comme un manche...



Ben tu vois qu'on est d'accord...

Le problème c'est qu'on est d'accord que sur les trucs navrants comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> leche moi !!
> [l'exorciste]



Oui, mais pas un whisky d'abord ?
[La Cité de la Peur]


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Enfin ce qui est sur c'est qu'il faut avoir des enfants pour les trouver drôles, intelligents ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.

Si on a pas on constate froidement, c'est con, ça hurle, et ça rapporte pas de fric.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'on est d'accord que sur les trucs navrants comme ça.



Je ne vois pas le problème : ce ne sont pas les trucs navrants qui manquent !
Surtout depuis ton grand come-back...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Tu trouves ?

Moi je trouve que c'est plus ce que c'était.


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce qui est sur c'est qu'il faut avoir des enfants pour les trouver drôles, intelligents ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.




Ça c'est bien vrai ça !
[La Mère Denis]


Ma fille a inventé 2 ou 3 mots rigolos toute petite (1,56 m déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Par exemple : "Ça giglote !" pour un petit truc qui bouge tout seul.

"Rengobiner une K7 vidéo..."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce qui est sur c'est qu'il faut avoir des enfants pour les trouver drôles, intelligents ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.
> 
> Si on a pas on constate froidement, c'est con, ça hurle, et ça rapporte pas de fric.



Tiens, je vais faire mon Finn... On en parle ici.

_Je n'ai pas pu remettre la main sur l'original à cause de cette p..... de recherche à la c.. Certaines réponses valaient leur pesant de cacahuètes !



_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple : "Ça giglote !" pour un *petit* truc qui bouge tout seul.



Ouf ! On a évité le pire de peu...


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! On a évité le pire de peu...




Pas sûr, je suis du genre modeste.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, toi... Tu ne veux pas que je lèche tes bottes tant qu'on y est ?



Tu sais moi les fétichistes .. je trouve ça beau qu'en photo et encore ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Donc ma réponse est "non merci, sans façon, vraiment"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr, je suis du genre modeste.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais moi les fétichistes .. je trouve ça beau qu'en photo et encore ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois tu sais pas t'amuser...

ça pour faire des mioches elles sont là...mais aprés...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois tu sais pas t'amuser...
> 
> ça pour faire des mioches elles sont là...mais aprés...



Ben on est programmées pour ça, pour se reproduire, le reste ben ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pour faire des mioches elles sont là...mais aprés...



Et encore ! Vas-y que j'ai des varices, que je fais de la rétention d'eau, vas-y que je-ressemble-à-une-grosse-vache-mais-non-tu-es-la-plus-belle-mon-amour, sans oublier les fringales exotiques au milieu de la nuit et les nausées du matin !
Alors, oui, elles sont là Mais hélas, elles ne sont pas seules !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Ben ouais.

Mais c'est la triste vérité.

Et pourquoi serions nous en droit d'attendre autre chose ???

Pourquoi nous et pas les hyènes, les ours et autres bestioles...

C'est toi qui a raison, on est là pour se reproduire et c'est tout.

En fait on perd un temps fou à vouloir être sympa avec les femelles...un temps fou...vertigineux...quand on y pense !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et encore ! Vas-y que j'ai des varices, que je fais de la rétention d'eau, vas-y que je-ressemble-à-une-grosse-vache-mais-non-tu-es-la-plus-belle-mon-amour, sans oublier les fringales exotiques au milieu de la nuit et les nausées du matin !
> Alors, oui, elles sont là Mais hélas, elles ne sont pas seules !



Tu oublies la démarche d'une méduse échouée, les sursauts à longueur de journée à chaque mouvement de la chose dans le ventre, les charentaises réglementaires pour cause de pieds gonflés, les robes/sacs ou salopettes/extras larges ...
Tous ces p'tits bonheurs !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Sordide !!

J'ai l'impression de regarder striptease sur la trois...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

Génial ce thread.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal...
Pour une femme surtout...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sordide !!
> 
> J'ai l'impression de regarder striptease sur la trois...



Ah ben y'à la suite ... quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trop gore ? 

ben c'est la vie les gars ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

C'est la vie...c'est la vie...on a quand même le droit de choisir un peu non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est pas mal...
> Pour une femme surtout...



Grillé.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grillé.



ben allez traîner sur les thread d'Hommes !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Y en a pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a pas !!!



D'hommes ? ah ben ça ch'uis bien d'accord avec toi, les hommes c'est plus c'que c'était ...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2004)

Bon, tu m'as vidé...épuisé !!!
Je vais dormir.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> D'hommes ? ah ben ça ch'uis bien d'accord avec toi, les hommes c'est plus c'que c'était ...



Eh... y a moi aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu m'as vidé...épuisé !!!
> Je vais dormir.








 humhum !


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies la démarche d'une méduse échouée, les sursauts à longueur de journée à chaque mouvement de la chose dans le ventre,



Un peu comme dans Alien. Ouais, c'est vrai, c'est mignon.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te vient pas à l'idée que je plaisante, non probablement pas, va donc discuter avec le pauvre doc...



je note: ne pas dépasser humour au premier degré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le deuxième semble mal passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






chez ton ami le doc aussi


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Elle : -" Mais ze la vois pas avec mes lunettes, ze la vois avec mes zieux !!!"



Elle a pas des problèmes d'élocution ta petite ?
A ta place, je m'en inquiéterais. Pour y remédier, je suggère un  ORL .

De rien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas des problèmes d'élocution ta petite ?
> A ta place, je m'en inquiéterais. Pour y remédier, je suggère un  ORL .
> 
> De rien



Non elle parle bien, parfois elle zozotte, mais bon elle n'a que 2 ans et demi ... 





 Merci pour l'info ...


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non elle parle bien, parfois elle zozotte, mais bon elle n'a que 2 ans et demi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Coucou Lorna* 

de toutes façons zi connaissent rien ... laisse les parler !!!









Pour toi :  Jules 2ans et demi : Dis maman faut mettre  *les pinceaux à gouttes, tu vas rien voirpour conduire.*


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Coucou Lorna*
> 
> de toutes façons zi connaissent rien ... laisse les parler !!!



Tu as raison. L'enfant est le privilège de la femme. C'est d'ailleurs, majoritairement, à elle qu'il est confié quand un couple se sépare.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Coucou Lorna*
> 
> de toutes façons zi connaissent rien ... laisse les parler !!!
> 
> ...



Merci Macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hier soir Luna en train d'escalader je ne sais quoi : son père lui dit : 
-" Luna Attention !"
 elle continue ... (en chantant) 
"attentionnés, m'avaient fermés la porte au nez ...ce n'était rien qu'un peu de pain ..."


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison. L'enfant est le privilège de la femme. C'est d'ailleurs, majoritairement, à elle qu'il est confié quand un couple se sépare.








 certains papas seraient furieux de lire ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis il ne me semble pas que Macelene parlait des hommes en général ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on va tout de même pas tomber dans un débat homme/femme ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> certains papas seraient furieux de lire ça !



Je pense que certains papas sont déjà assez furieux de le vivre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que certains papas sont déjà assez furieux de le vivre...



Toujours aussi clairvoyant au milieu de tes ténèbres, Doc !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que certains papas sont déjà assez furieux de le vivre...



Ben les choses changent, les mentalités changent, il y à des assocations de papa séparés qui se sont montées, et qui luttent contre cette forme de sexisme ...et d'injustice.
Ce que je voulais dire écrivant cela, c'est que, simplement le fait d'affirmer une chose pareille, c'est aussi véhiculer l'idée, et ce n'est pas comme ça que les choses changent.
Il faut aussi reconnaître que souvent c'est la mère qui adapte sa vie, et donc sa vie professionnelle aux enfants ...

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que les mentalités doivent changer à ce sujet ... mais il ne faudrait pas aussi oublier toutes celles que vivent encore les femmes... ceci est autre débat ...


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison. L'enfant est le privilège de la femme. C'est d'ailleurs, "majoritairement", à elle qu'il est confié quand un couple se sépare.



Mais ça change et pour les hommes bcp plus souvent 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il ne me semble pas que Macelene parlait des hommes en général ...







			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que certains papas sont déjà assez furieux de le vivre...




on va tout de même pas tomber dans un débat homme/femme ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Il n'en est absolument pas question. Sur ce sujet j'ai ma propre opinion. 
Je crois que beaucoup d'hommes sont capables de s'occuper très bien des enfants...
















  Je ne faisais qu'un clin d'il







  et entre nous tiens, yen a pas des meccs qui veulent un peu s'occuper des mes trois lascars paske des fois, ben y me pompent


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu penses trouver quelqu'un parmi cette bande de nazes du forum?...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses trouver quelqu'un parmi cette bande de nazes du forum?...








 un conseil Macelene ... passe ton annonce ailleurs !


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses trouver quelqu'un parmi cette bande de nazes du forum?...


















 d'ailleurs je vois que personne ne se précipitent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et entre nous tiens, yen a pas des meccs qui veulent un peu s'occuper des mes trois lascars paske des fois, ben y me pompent



Y z'aiment les cachous tes lardons ?


----------



## anntraxh (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et entre nous tiens, yen a pas des meccs qui veulent un peu s'occuper des mes trois lascars paske des fois, ben y me pompent



ben , ils ont pas de père qui pourrait s'en occuper ???


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs je vois que personne ne se précipitent



j'avais pas vu mais je veux bien. rien d'autre à faire d'ailleurs.


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y z'aiment les cachous tes lardons ?






*Pas de problèmes, je les ai bien élevés, mangent de tout, disent bonjour à la dame et au monsieur, se mouchent pas dans leurs doigts,  et pour les cachous, ben tu vois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






 Tu n'as quand même pas que des cachous dans tes placards ?


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben , ils ont pas de père qui pourrait s'en occuper ???








  Oh que si Anntraxh !!! mais on aurait bien envie de se retrouver tous les deux  pour ne vivre que d'amour et d'ean fraîche tu vois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as quand même pas que des cachous dans tes placards ?



Dans mes placards ? Non ! Y'a des cachous que dans les poches de mon imper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans mes placards, y'a des mioches. Comme tout l'monde.


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben , ils ont pas de père qui pourrait s'en occuper ???








  Oh que si Anntraxh !!! mais on aurait bien envie de se retrouver tous les deux  pour ne vivre que d'amour et d'eau fraîche tu vois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour ne vivre que d'amour et d'ean fraîche tu vois !!!



J'vous donne pas trois semaines avant de claquer.


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'vous donne pas trois semaines avant de claquer.











  t'as raison, mais si tu me les gardes trois semaines , toi aussi tu risques de claquer  !!!


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'avais pas vu mais je veux bien. rien d'autre à faire d'ailleurs.










*En voilà un, et Alem en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






 Banco !!! Je te laisse la maison, le frigo plein, tout en ordre, à toi la belle vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu veux inviter des Potes pour t'aider, surtout n'hésite pas,


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *En voilà un, et Alem en plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, ça va. c'était mon boulot avant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai suivi un stage commando : animateur à Saint-Denis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> j'ai suivi un stage commando : animateur à Saint-Denis...



Ah c'est pour ça que Finn prend des cours de Wu-Shu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après la bataille, Lorna et Macélène, toutes mes excuses...



Tout "pardonné" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci d'apporter la bonne humeur !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Joli une crêpe évanouïe ... pas mal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ma niècequi à l'époque devait avoir 3 ou 4 ans ... nous prenions le thé, et ma grand-mère lui avait préparé une thasse avec beaucoup de lait et une goutte de thé (pour faire comme nous), elle prend la tasse et la boit d'un trait. Ma grand-mère s'exclame : 
-"Tu las bu cul-sec"
Ma nièce : " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben non j'ai pas le cul sec !"






PS : oui c'est moins poétique ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Moins poètique c'est sûr mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

Comme quoi il faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit devant les enfants


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moins poètique c'est sûr mais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens en parlant de ça ...

Un jour j'amène ma fille aînée à l'anniversaire d'une copine ... je comptais juste la déposer ... mais bon j'ai été comme prise en otage par la maman, j'ai donc accepté un café .
Cette maman avait donc une fille ainée de l'âge de ma fille et des "faux" jumeaux d'un an de moins, les petits jouaient avec deux autres gamins dans une chambre ..; au moment de partir ne sachant pas où était ma fille, je rentre dans cette chambre, enfin j'étais décidée à y rentrer quand j'entends un petit garçon dire :
(désolée ce sont SES paroles !!!) 
-"Et si je te lêchais le cul ? "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il avait 5 ans, et apparemment était très inspiré !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Il a sûrement l'oreille universelle


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

Louise la mienne (blonde vénitien), Louise la sienne (brune )

-Dis Maman : Elle l'a  acheté au même magasin de "Louise" que nous, la maman de  Louise ?


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Signé Cybernatus.*
> Pour écrire un truc pareil, il a du être congelé en 1963, par là...



Je te pensais capable de ne pas interpréter à la lettre mes propos, et d'y voir une légère part de caricature.
Quant au reste, je parlais aussi, un peu, de mon expérience, qui ne date pas de 1963.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Y'a pas que les petits !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Samedi, mon fils (29 ans ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) en regardant une superbe installation stéréo : "T'as vu Pa ! ça coûte la peau des yeux ce truc-là !!!"


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'interprètais pas tes propos à la lettre... Ma réponse était également une caricature, même pas "légère" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, ça ira pour cette fois-ci. Tu me feras quand même 100 pompes.


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que les petits !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu le père, ce n'est pas étonnant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que les petits !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















Une femme s'exclame en direction de sa collègue caissière : "OOOh mais tu le choix de l'embarras" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Quand mon fils François était tout petit et que je le promenais dans sa poussette, il avait la facheuse habitude de dévisager les gens et de faire des remarques du genre : "elle est belle la madame" ou, plus emmerdant : "elle est grosse" ou "elle est laide" etc... ...
Impossible pendant toute une période de lui faire comprendre que "ça ne se faisait pas" !
Un jour que j'étais à la boucherie avec lui, je le vois dévisager une dame et dans la crainte de ce qu'il va dire, je prends les devants en lui disant tout doucement : "François ... fais attention ... ne dis pas qu'elle est moche !!!" et lui de me répondre tout haut : "Non elle est belle la madame, c'est l'autre à coté qui est laide" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce jour-là, j'ai failli mourir de honte...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand mon fils François était tout petit et que je le promenais dans sa poussette, il avait la facheuse habitude de dévisager les gens et de faire des remarques du genre : "elle est belle la madame" ou, plus emmerdant : "elle est grosse" ou "elle est laide" etc... ...
> Impossible pendant toute une période de lui faire comprendre que "ça ne se faisait pas" !
> Un jour que j'étais à la boucherie avec lui, je le vois dévisager une dame et dans la crainte de ce qu'il va dire, je prends les devants en lui disant tout doucement : *"François ... fais attention ... ne dis pas qu'elle est moche !!!" et lui de me répondre tout haut : "Non elle est belle la madame, c'est l'autre à coté qui est laide" !
> 
> ...



tu m'étonnes !  




trop mignon, j'adore écouter vos histoires... j'en ai les larmes aux yeux ! (de rire et+)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Ah les enfants ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis toujours, j'ai filmé tous les anniversaires (bougies, soufflages de gateaux, feux de bengale etc... etc...) de tous mes enfants (3) ... D'abord, en super-8, ensuite en VHS, HI8 et maintenant en DV ... je possède encore toutes les bandes et toutes les cassettes...! Pas une année ne manque ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les enfants, malgré qu'ils soient grands maintenant, demandent régulièrement de revoir ces trésors (on en a pour quelques heures de projection !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et c'est à chaque fois le même plaisir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui me fait marrer : c'est de revoir leurs périodes adolescentes ... autant ils se marrent à leurs anniversaires quand ils ont moins de 12/14 ans, autant ça à l'air de les faire ch... quand ils en ont 15 ou 16 ... l'air blasé à souffler leur gâteau en se disant : "quel vieux con avec son gateau et ses bougies celui-là !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A présent, quand ils revoient ces films, ils ont tous la larme à l'oeil ... et moi, ça me fait marrer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon d'accord, parfois je vais jusqu'au frigo me chercher une petite boisson question qu'ils ne voient pas aussi mon oeil humide ... mais je suis certain qu'ils s'en doutent !


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La Tâche...
> 
> Jusqu'à un âge relativement conséquent, genre 10-11 ans, quand j'allais au zoo je regardais les singes et je me disais *"Tenez bon !"*
> 
> ...




















*et tu as perdu tous tes poils ????  *  ou pas encore ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand mon fils François était tout petit et que je le promenais dans sa poussette, il avait la facheuse habitude de dévisager les gens et de faire des remarques du genre : "elle est belle la madame" ou, plus emmerdant : "elle est grosse" ou "elle est laide" etc... ...
> Impossible pendant toute une période de lui faire comprendre que "ça ne se faisait pas" !
> Un jour que j'étais à la boucherie avec lui, je le vois dévisager une dame et dans la crainte de ce qu'il va dire, je prends les devants en lui disant tout doucement : "François ... fais attention ... ne dis pas qu'elle est moche !!!" et lui de me répondre tout haut : "Non elle est belle la madame, c'est l'autre à coté qui est laide" !
> 
> ...














 ça me rappelle quelques expériences personnelles ça !

une fois , nous montions dans l'ascenceur de notre immeuble, ma fille aînée (elle devait avoir 3/4 ans) et moi , arrive notre voisine de palier.
La cinquante/soixantaine, blonde platine, les lèvres de DuffyDuck maquillées en rose bonbon, habillée généralement de noir, dentelle, talon aiguilles...
Un peu dans le genre excessive ... même pour le parfum.
Elle entre, son parfum envahi l'ascenceur ... et là ma fille me regarde, commence à faire une grimace et s'exclame :
"Heyyyyyyyyyy ça PUE !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(le temps qu'on a dû rester ensemble dans l'ascenceur m'a parût interminable... après ce jour-là elle ne m'a plus jamais dit "bonjour" 





)

Sinon moi aussi j'ai eu droit aux :"OOh le monsieur il est moche, il est méchant", "La dame elle a un gros ventre !" etc...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme, 32 ans, a compris dernièrement l'expression *"Jamais deux sans trois"*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La Tâche...














pas mal ... !!!

Quoique moi pas mieux ...j'étais en CE1 ... oui c'est ça, et était lancé un concours de dessins dans les Ecoles, le thème étant "La Maison de l'An 2000" ...

j'ai participé au concours, comme tous ceux de ma classe, c'est bien après que j'ai compris que _Landemil _, c'était pas un gars !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























PS : j'ai pô gagné !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien après que j'ai compris que _Landemil _, c'était pas un gars !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















 .... Arrrffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A l'école de mon fils, le prof de gym s'appelait Monsieur Veret ! (rien de bien marrant en soi !)
Un jour, mon fils est rentré à la maison en me demandant pourquoi le directeur demandait de percer Monsieur Veret !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'avais rien compris jusqu'au jour où, à la fête scolaire, j'ai entendu le discours du directeur qui disait à tous les enfants que l'important était de persévérer !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Une toute fraîche :

tout à l'heure nous parlions "grand-mère" avec mon copain, Luna écoutait notre conversation, alors son père lui dit :
-" toi Luna tu as 2 grand-mères, comment elles s'apellent tes grand-mères ?"
Elle lève les yeux au ciel, réfléchit et dit en me regardant :
-"non j'ai pas une grand-mère j'ai une toute petite mère moi "








(PS :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je suis pas naine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*"Hé ben grouille-toi alors Vincent !!"*_ gueula un p'tit malin.



Alors ..que s'est-il passé ?
Vous avez conclu ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Arf ! Roberto ... tu me fais penser à ma première prof d'anglais toute jeune et timide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'étais mioche et on avait fait un concours en classe pour le premier qui distinguerait la couleur de sa culotte ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tout me monde de se contorsionner pour tenter de voir le précieux morceau de tissu ... en vain !!!
J'ai eu une idée de génie ... un morceau de miroir collé à l'extrémité de ma latte de bois ...(je devais probablement avoir vu sa quelque part, dans un film ou autre...!!!) le lendemain j'avais l'engin avec moi...
La prof était tout près de mon banc ... je prends la fameuse latte, je l'avance un peu entre ses mollets tout en zieutant le petit miroir ...
Tidju, elle se retourne, faisant tomber ma latte à terre ... elle la ramasse et me la remet sur mon banc le miroir tourné vers le banc ............ oufffffff ! sauvé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A 4 heures, tout le monde se lève pour partir ... elle m'appelle et me dit : "Jean-Luc ! Pour la couleur, c'est rose !!!" .......... Jamais été aussi rouge de honte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Aujourd'hui, elle habite encore dans mon quartier et je la rencontre régulièrement ... à chaque fois, nous échangeons un petit sourire de connivence ... croyez-vous qu'elle s'en souvienne encore ????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, elle habite encore dans mon quartier et je la rencontre régulièrement ... à chaque fois, nous échangeons un petit sourire de connivence ... croyez-vous qu'elle s'en souvienne encore ????



L'émotion ne doit pas être la même ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> L'émotion ne doit pas être la même ...


De toutes manières, étant un presbyte de première à présent (j'ai décidément toutes les qualités outre en avoir une petite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), faudrait que je colle mes yeux dessus pour y voir quelque chose (euh ! sur le miroir, je veux dire hein !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu n'as donc pas obtenu de *preuves tangibles* de son affirmation ??_


Ben non ! Mais, l'imagination palliant la réalité, j'ai passé quelques nuits torrides à y songer ... ma première luxation de poignet d'ailleurs...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben non ! Mais, l'imagination palliant la réalité, j'ai passé quelques nuits torrides à y songer ... ma première luxation de poignet d'ailleurs...!!!















(pourtant un mouvement de petite ampleur ne provoque pas de telle blessure ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (pourtant un mouvement de petite ampleur ne provoque pas de telle blessure ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Bon d'accord, l'amplitude était riquiqui, mais je te parle pas de la fréquence !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, l'amplitude était riquiqui, mais je te parle pas de la fréquence !!!


D'ailleurs, y'a quelques cosmonautes qui s'en souviennent encore ... Arffffff !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, y'a quelques cosmonautes qui s'en souviennent encore ... Arffffff !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ma première luxation de poignet aussi...!!!


Ah ! ou est ce temps béni ou on démarrait au quart de tour, l'oeil alerte et le poignet vif !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et dire que pour la luxation j'ai été à l'hopital pour me faire bander... un monde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Hier soir, j'ai eu un flash... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En rentrant chez moi, je passais devant une maison dont la porte d'entrée était ouverte ... une dame âgée nettoyait son corridor à grandes eaux ... ça sentait le savon de marseille à plein nez et l'eau chaude fumait dans le seau.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est à ce moment là que j'ai eu mon flash : ça sentait "les vendredis" de ma jeunesse ... ces vendredis ou toute ménagère qui se respectait se devait de passer toute sa maison au savon noir ou au savon de marseille en raclant l'eau consciencieusement sur le trottoir !

ces vendredi-là, impossible de déambuler sur les trottoirs ... pratiquement toutes les portes de la rue étaient ouvertes et les trottoirs étaient recouverts d'eau mousseuse et odorante à souhait qui glissait jusqu'à l'égout...

Je me souvins que je jouais souvent dans la rigole avec des petits bateaux en papier confectionnés par papa ... je les laissais glisser et tournoyer au gré de l'eau pour les rattraper in extremis avant qu'ils ne disparaissent dans les entrailles de la terre...

Maman, brosse en main, me surveillait étroitement en souriant... ça sentait le frais ... ça sentait la vie ... toute la ville exhalait l'odeur vivifiante de ces vendredis d'antan...

Et puis, le "savon noir", épais, gluant, odoriférant ... un jour (j'étais super-mioche), mon père m'a fait asseoir sur une chaise, m'a bandé les yeux et m'a annoncé qu'il avait acheté un "baudet" (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'adorais et j'adore encore les "baudets") ... je ne voulais pas le croire ... alors que j'avais toujours les yeux bandés, il m'a pris la main et l'a enfoncée dans le pot de savon noir en me disant : "fais attention, tu as mis ta main dans le cul du baudet" ... j'ai hurlé de dégout, arraché le bandeau !!!! Qu'est qu'on a rigolé ce jour-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A présent, ces odeurs sont rares et devraient faire partie du patrimoine de l'humanité...

On ne nettoie plus à grandes eaux et les lingettes et autres saloperies ont remplacé l'eau bouillante et le savon de marseille...

Plus de "vendredis" ... on nettoie quand on veut, maintenant ! Plus de petits bateaux dans les rigoles ... de toutes manières les rigoles sont pleines de pneus de bagnole... y'a plus de place pour les mioches dans la rue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nostalgie ringarde ??? Peut-être ... mais qu'est-ce que c'était bon les vendredis d'antan...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Merci pour ce doux moment de nostalgie ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _il passe sans vergogne de la culotte rose au savon noir !_


...Ah ! une petite culotte rose qui sentirait le savon noir bien frais ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : arrête Roberto ! j'ai encore du boulot à abattre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : arrête Roberto ! j'ai encore du boulot à abattre !!!



Ça s'écrit pas plutôt comme ça :  _bouleau_












non ?


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et une petite culotte noire qui sentirait le saumon rose bien frais ????*











*Beueueurkkkkkkkkk !!!!!! horreur et putréfaction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et une petite culotte noire qui sentirait le saumon rose bien frais ????*


Bwêêêêêêrrrrrrrkkkkkkk !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais t'es dégueu, Roberto !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...dans une heure on bouffe !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Déjà ça sent meilleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais va falloir laver tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'écrit pas plutôt comme ça :  _bouleau_








 TheBig ... C'est toi là ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'écrit pas plutôt comme ça :  _bouleau_


Probablement pour ça que mon boss me dit régulièrement : "si c'est pas fini dans une heure, tu vas voir de quel bois je me chauffe !"


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> TheBig ... C'est toi là ????



Arf... l'a la queue toute plate.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> TheBig ... C'est toi là ????













...pas de ma faute si j'étais en train de faire pipi le long de l'autoroute et que j'ai pas vu ce p... de 38 tonnes arriver !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin ... ça me permet de jouer à la pelote basque sans acheter l'équipement...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

En fait à force de passer sur les trottoirs, les autorités belges lui ont demandé de passer dans la campagne en prenant l'autoroute puis les petites routes. Du coup accroché au RAV côté conducteur ce matin il y avait ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il a cru que c'était un lapin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Il est donc arrivé tout fier au bureau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Par contre t'as vu : "longueur de la queue = 28-38 cms" !!! ...ça t'en bouche un coin ça ! (euh ! c'est le cas de le dire.... Hmmppppfffffff !!!!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pas de ma faute si j'étais en train de faire pipi le long de l'autoroute et que j'ai pas vu ce p... de 38 tonnes arriver !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  t'énerve pas ..; moi tu me dis que tu abbats des bouleaux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et maintenant tu dis que tu pelotes des basques !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'énerve pas ..; moi tu me dis que tu abbats des bouleaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois que c'est l'air champêtre que lui fait ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup accroché au RAV côté conducteur ce matin il y avait ça


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... bien vu ! je ne comprenais pas pourquoi les bagnoles qui me suivaient plongeaient d'un seul coup sur le bas-côté en se pinçant le capot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, c'est un petit animal attachant ... très attachant même ... j'attend avec impatience jeudi pour l'amener gouter les frites de la cantine ... m'est avis qu'il y aura du rab et de la place !!! hihihi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par contre t'as vu : "longueur de la queue = 28-38 cms" !!! ...ça t'en bouche un coin ça ! (euh ! c'est le cas de le dire.... Hmmppppfffffff !!!!!!)

















 J'peux t'appeler Rocko ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Et t'as vu ça :


<font color="blue">   *Description:*
La silhouette du castor est lourde, trapue.
La longueur du crâne est supérieure à 12 cm (elle peut atteindre 16,8  cm). Ses yeux et ses oreilles sont petits;
Le dessus est gris noir ou brun très foncé, le dessous un peu plus  clair. Le pelage ventral presque deux fois plus dense que sur le dos !!!! </font> 

 La femelle a 2 paires de mamelles pectorales


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça te gêne pas quand tu vas à la piscine ?


Ben non ! j'emploie l'enrouleur de l'alim de mon iBook Ice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut juste pas oublier de retirer l'iBook qui est à l'autre bout pour pas passer pour un frimeur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le premier gyrophare odoriférant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il n'y avait que toi pour inventer un truc pareil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que c'est l'air champêtre que lui fait ça



Le printemps peut-être ...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La femelle a 2 paires de mamelles pectorales


...tu comprends maintenant pourquoi j'aime les castors !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La femelle a 2 paires de mamelles pectorales



Il faut au moins ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il n'y a que la femelle qui a un truc en double


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...tu comprends maintenant pourquoi j'aime les castors !!!



Ouais mais avec les dents ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(et fe fais de quoi fe parle)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'peux t'appeler Rocko ?


...si Freddy n'y voit pas d'inconvénient, je t'en prie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebig : tu nous avais caché ça :

_La queue est aplatie, large (12-16,5 cm) et en palette. Elle est  *écailleuse*, sauf à la racine où elle est velue._


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Elle est  *écailleuse*, sauf à la racine où elle est velue.[/i]



C'est le système dual breveté anti-retour et auto-agrippant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> thebig : tu nous avais caché ça :
> _La queue est aplatie, large (12-16,5 cm) et en palette. Elle est  *écailleuse*, sauf à la racine où elle est velue._








 ... man ! y'en a une sur le forum qui rigole de ton fils !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : t'aurais jamais du aller dans le Grand Nord pendant que t'étais enceinte !!! Tu vois ou ça me mène ça 55 ans après !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Euh man : c'est pour rire hein !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le système anti-retour et auto-agrippant



Auto-bloquant ..."no-return" , le système communément appelé "j'y-suis-j'y-reste" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mais pas super intéressant alors ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Auto-bloquant ..."no-return" , le système communément appelé "j'y-suis-j'y-reste"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une seule solution avancer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le système dual breveté anti-retour et auto-agrippant


Un must !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de témoignages ... elles se sont toutes barrées avant de pouvoir tester !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un must !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 tu m'étonnes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

...mais qu'est-ce qu'on est cons quand même !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...mais qu'est-ce qu'on est cons quand même !!!!!!



Oui !!!! j'allais le dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon tu joues bien le jeu , tout ça pour une histoire de "boulot", non "bouleau" ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais plus tiens !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...mais qu'est-ce qu'on est cons quand même !!!!!!



Ben on est en plein dedans alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_Ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je ne suis plus là, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je disparais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Maudissant les mauvaises influences de ses deux grands-pères réunis (motards fumeurs et mal rasés, des rebelles, je vous dis pas les modèles !)


... Faudrait que je les rencontre un de ces jours !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hu-mi-lié !
> _En une phrase : déboulonné piétiné ridiculisé !_

















L'autre jour Luna (la plus petite) ... devant ses grand-parents :

"moi aussi je vais à l'école ... mais pas encore"
sa grand-mère : "Oui tu vas y aller, bientôt ..., mais qu'est-ce que tu vas y faire à l'école ?"
Luna : "Ben je vais dessiner, écrire ..."
-"Tu vas écrire quoi ? "
Luna -" ben des mots !!!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais bon tu joues bien le jeu








 ... Quoi ? moi !!! Je te signale quand même que t'es pas la dernière à embrayer ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec ton petit cafsque, tes petites dents, et ton petit manteau rouge que même le pot de beurre pour mère-grand il dépasse, t'hésites pas à semer le trouble parmi nos âmes pures et innocentes !!! Non mais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : qu'est-ce que c'est bon d'être con !!! (attention : je parle pour moi là !!!)


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Nos *quoi* ????_



Avatars avez-vous donc une âme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ? moi !!! Je te signale quand même que t'es pas la dernière à embrayer ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, je suis une ... _diablotine_ je le rappelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : si tu parles du petite chaperon rouge j'en connais un qui va rappliquer fissa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et puis le petit pot de beurre je l'ai troqué contre un bon trident ... bien afûté, les bois sont dangereux de nos jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les bois sont dangereux de nos jours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les loups se font rares pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les loups se font rares pourtant



Le problème c'est qu'avant, il n'y avait que les loups pour rendre un bois dangereux ... maintenant, entre les chasseurs de surcroît maladroits, les pervers évadés de MacG, les panthères sorties de je ne sais où ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vaut mieux avoir son trident avec soi !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après la bataille, Lorna et Macélène, toutes mes excuses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je lis jamais de BD.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2004)

J'aime pas les BD.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Mars 2004)

On notera quand-même un effort notable de la part de Sonny : il a dit "j'aime pas la BD" plutôt que "la BD c'est nul". Pas très abrasif, tous ça


----------



## Fulvio (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Y s'attendrit.*
> Mon talent polymorphe l'impressionne sûrement : *il m'a traité de Jacques Faizant.*
> Je vois clair dans son jeu : _c'est un fan refoulé._



Arf, Jacques Faizant ! Si, il abrase toujours !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2004)

Bien ce qui m'avait semblé...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

NB: Sujet ouvert par Webo himself, et intitullé :  "_AES Mini à Lausanne_".

Page 1, Premier post:



			
				WebO a dit:
			
		

> Que diriez-vous d'une AES Mini sur Lausanne?



Meme page, quelques posts plus loin:



			
				WebO a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, vous avez quelques idées pour l'endroit? Plutôt sur Lausanne?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> NB: Sujet ouvert par Webo himself, et intitullé :  "_AES Mini à Lausanne_".
> 
> Page 1, Premier post:
> 
> ...



C'est le début de la fin  Les lunettes jaunes sûrement  ou un excès de saucisses frites suisses lors de la dernière AES


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lui : _"Papa hein c'est vrai qu'avant c'était dangereux d'être un bison ?_


Et même maintenant z'est encore dangereux ... pas plus tard que hier soir, z'ai failli écraser mon bison maltais en rentrant la bagnole dans le garage...   
 :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...en rentrant la bagnole dans le garage...


 

Avais-tu suivi les conseils de bison fûté ?  :hein:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A vous ...


Mon 2ème ne voulait pas manger de viande de fou...

Bin oui, des escalopes de dingues !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Mon 2ème ne voulait pas manger de viande de fou...
> 
> Bin oui, des escalopes de dingues !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Avais-tu suivi les conseils de bison fûté ?  :hein:


Attention ! ne pas confondre "bisou" et "bison" ... très dangereux !!!   
Imaginons que vous soyez dans la grande prairie un soir de printemps ... des bisons patauds vous entourent tandis que vous vous tournez vers votre femme en susurrant un truc du genre : "chérie, tu me fais un petit bison !!!" (lapsus malheureux) et que, par le plus pur des hasards ça tombe dans l'oreille du mâle dominant ...   ... ben ne vous plaignez pas de ne plus pouvoir vous asseoir pendant 2 mois après !!!!   
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lui : _"Papa hein c'est vrai qu'avant c'était dangereux d'être un bison ?_
> Moi (ne faisant pas trop attention, je dois bien avouer) : _Oui-oui : c'était dangereux les bisons !_
> Lui (agacé) : _Naaaaan ! *C'était dangereux d'ÊTRE un bison !... *Au temps des cow-boys et des indiens... !_
> Moi : _... Oui."_
> ...



   Rhaaa pas mal ! 

Ça me fait penser à une remarque un peu moins drole ..mais bon ...

Ma fille marmonant : "j'le déteste, j'le déteste, j't'déteste" 
moi : "et ben c'est pas gentil de dire ça, et puis à qui tu dis ça ...?"
Elle : "ben papa, j'le déteste ..."
Moi : "mais non, en plus je ne suis pas sure que tu comprennes ce que ça veut dire"
Elle "si ! mais pourquoi je dois pas le dire : il va mourir sinon ?"   
Moi : " :affraid: euh mais non, mais quelle idée, ma chérie,  :hein: (help I need somebody help)
Elle : il va mourir et il va devenir tout blanc ?
Moi : :sick:

Je vous passe la suite de la conversation, "c'est quoi la mort?" "c'est quoi détester ?" ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

Encore un excellent thread avec des vrais morceaux dedans à coté duquel j'étais passé (jusque là)...   

le week end dernier au supermarché (leur lieu de prédilection : les caisses !!) mon fils regardant la black somptueuse qui nous précéde dans la file (ben oui.. tant qu'à faire... autant bien choisir sa file d'attente !    :rose:   ), mon fils (3 ans) à moins d'un métre de la créature : "Papa, pourquoi elle est en chocolat la dame ??"...........    :rateau:   
(dèjà envie de croquer mon fils !?  )




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ..._Mais ça fait du bien d'écrire des conneries, finalement._


 Roberto, tu permets que je t'empreinte cela pour ma "signature" ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Papa, pourquoi elle est en chocolat la dame ??"...........    :rateau:



Ah ! la mienne aussi disait ça (sa grande soeur a une super copine noire), et quand elle était petite (oui bon elle est toujours petite, mais vers ses deux ans) elle parlait d'elle en disant "tu sais ta copine en chocolat"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Attention ! ne pas confondre "bisou" et "bison" ... très dangereux !!!
> Imaginons que vous soyez dans la grande prairie un soir de printemps ... des bisons patauds vous entourent tandis que vous vous tournez vers votre femme en susurrant un truc du genre : "chérie, tu me fais un petit bison !!!" (lapsus malheureux) et que, par le plus pur des hasards ça tombe dans l'oreille du mâle dominant ...   ... ben ne vous plaignez pas de ne plus pouvoir vous asseoir pendant 2 mois après !!!!
> :love:



   

C'est du vécu Zebig ? tu as fais faire une photo en compagnie de ton amant fougueux !!?? "I am coming" !!!??? mouhahahaha      :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>


sur le dessin Zebig est devant ou derrière ?


----------



## poildep (9 Septembre 2004)

moi, j'ai la chance de recevoir du courrier régulièrement des mômes qui vont voir mon site. ça me fait toujours palpiter :love:

il y a ceux qui sont diplomates


> bonjour je mappelle amel et jai 11ans et je vous ecrit pour savoir si vous aller inventer plus de jeux svp parce que jadore se site svp tener moi au courent merci beaucoup de mavoir ecouter.


ceux qui sont critiques


> Bonjour
> Votre site est bien fait,surtout
> les histoires animés,enrevanche
> pouvez vous rajouter des jeu
> ...


les pressés


> salut je suis contente de t'écrire aurevoir


les très pressés


> salut poildepète comment vas tu ecris moi le plus vite possible merci


les amoureuses


> je vous s'aime


les amoureuse prudentes


> tu a une amoureuse ?


heu... celui-là il s'était trompé


> Bla-Bla je m'appelle Frédéric et j'ai 7,5ans je suis heureux de te voir chaque jours enfin prèsque tout les jours mais j'ai un petit problème je ne sais pas te voir tout les jours je sais te voie que le mercredi , vendredi , samedi et dimanche parce que je suis toujours à l'école à l'étude j'aimerait
> bien que tu change d'heure et que la nouvelle aventure commence à 6 heure et aussi sur www.(...).
> le suget sur ton cite c'est que tu pourait mettre plus de jeux et aussi j'ai oublier de te dire que je suis en 2ième année et je suis le plus intelligent de ma classe je voudrair que chaque dimanche tu me donne un de tes blamatoscopes ip op bon maintenant je te contacterait le plus vite possible maintenant je dois partir enfaite je
> vais te dire ou j'habite dans quelle ville et mon adresse e-mail et mon nom de famille aorès ce que je vais te demmander :dans quelle ville habite tu ? et dans quelle rue habite tu ? donne moi ton ton code postal alors maintenant on revien avec là ou j'habite voila je commence j'habite rue des Maraîchers (...)


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'ai la chance de recevoir du courrier régulièrement des mômes qui vont voir mon site. ça me fait toujours palpiter :love:
> :love: :love: :love:


Très bon ça, mais il me manque des coups de boule à te filer !!


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas moi ! je le jure !


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

mais j'adore ta BD :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

Durant la première baignade dans la mer, en colo avec des petits banlieusards qui pour la plus part n'avait jamais vu l'océan:

Je surveillais la baignade, et je vois revenir vers moi, en faisant une grimace et tirant la langue, un petit de 5 - 6 ans. 
Il me regarde et me dit:
"Ahhh l'eau elle est sucrée!!!"

 :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Septembre 2004)

Mon petit dernier est une tête de mule.
Un jour alors qu'il avait 3 ans 1/2 environ, il voit un petit cheval. Il le monte en disant : "bambi".
On le reprend, en lui expliquant que c'est un cheval, et on lui montre une photo de daim, correspondant au "bambi". Mais, il est têtu ... "Non pas cheval. Bambi. Cà cheval" en montrant la photo du daim et avec un sourire malicieux. Pendant 30 minutes on l'a repris, en essayant de lui faire comprendre qu'il ne devait pas s'entêter, qu'il avait tort. Faché, il est parti jouer.
Deux semaines plus tard, alors qu'il jouait avec son frère dans sa chambre, j'arrive, je le vois avec une peluche de bambi au bord du lit. Il lui met une grosse claque, la peluche valse par terre, et me regardant droit dans les yeux, d'un air de défi, il me dit : "Tombé cheval".
C'est une peste celui là, mais il peut être adorable quand il le désire.  

Et sinon, une phrase qui nous avait pas mal fait rire sauf que ... 
Son grand frère est daltonien. Il confond les verts et les marrons. Un jour chez mes beaux-parents, repas de famille. Et là une amie ivoirienne était invitée. Elle portait une jolie robe très aérée, bien rouge, qui mettait en valeur sa peau bien bronzée et son corps ma foi fort appétissant.  
Et mon Kevin, 4 ans à l'époque, qui sors tout haut :"Elle a des gros trous dans sa robe rouge la dame verte". C'est ce jour là qu'on s'est rendu compte que son défaut de vision allait bien plus loin que ce que l'on imaginait habituellement. Pour lui tout les africains sont verts.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pour lui tout les africains sont verts.



Et ben !!!  

Difficile de se souvenir de tous leurs mots rigolos, mais bon les derniers en date ...

La petite dernière quand elle est "très désolée" ... en fait elle disait : "maman je suis trèsolée"

Chez les grands-parents d'un côté ... à la campagne, il y à une *cabane* au milieu de bambous ; faite que pour les enfants, elle adore aller jouer dans la cabane et chez les autres grand-parents (à la montagne) elle a découvert sur un terrain des mes parents : une *caravane* qu'elle s'est desuite approprié comme étant une petite maison pour jouer.
Du coup quand elle parle de ces lieux elle dit : "la carabane". :love:

Sinon on avait sans doute pris l'habitude de dire Docteur, mais un jour nous avons utilisé le mot "médecin" ... réaction de Luna (3 ans)

:affraid: ... " * mes deux seins ????* (et a éclaté de rire !)


----------



## bebert (12 Septembre 2004)

La dernière de ma fille (7 ans 1/2 - CE2) : Le week-end elle n'arrête pas, elle se lève tôt, embête son frêre et tous les animaux qui sont à portée d'elle. Elle est toujours en train de s'occuper, de bouger et ça nous fatigue !!!   
Alors on lui dit : "tu ne te reposes donc jamais ?"
Et elle de répondre : " je me repose à l'école !"
:affraid:


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

Mon cousin, 7ans, petit burkinabe adopté il y a 3 ans, nous a demandé un jour si les enfants de choeur étaient les esclaces du curé !
 
  une sacré histoire ce mome


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _"Ben pourquoi tu fais cette tête-là ?_
> - Parce que je pense à *Noël* !
> - _Ah déjà ?_ Mais pourquoi t'as l'air si triste ?
> ...




T'as pensé à surveiller ses fréquentation à ton fils ??? L'a de drôles d'idées...  
Personne lui a expliqué que c'était la fête de Père Noel qui dépensait toute sa paye pour lui offrir des jouets fabriqués par de petits enfants chinois ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

je ne sais plus is je l'ai déja posté...vous me pardonnerez si c'est le cas :

Mon petit frêre (à l'époque 3ans) était régulièrement malade et bourré de médicaments. Il se faisait bien à cette situation et a toujours été animé d'une joie naturelle ; quand certains mômes râlaient et refusaient de prendre leur traitement, lui souriait et disait :
"*c'est zénial de prendre des gentils biotiques*" (= antibiotiques  )


Par la suite, il s'est renforcé et mangeait comme quatre si bien que nous lui donnions toujours d'énormes tranches de viande.
Un jour il nous déclara sa préférence pour les "*Escalopes de dingue*".

Nous avons 18 ans d'écart, et je lui ai changé les couches et donné le biberon plus d'une fois...c'est un peu mon fils aussi...


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mon cousin, 7ans, petit burkinabe adopté il y a 3 ans, nous a demandé un jour si les enfants de choeur étaient les esclaces du curé !
> 
> une sacré histoire ce mome



pas complêtement naïf, comme quoi rien ne vaut une analyse très basique et détachée !! parfois on en retire des conclusions étonnantes mais très intéressantes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons 18 ans d'écart, et je lui ai changé les couches et donné le biberon plus d'une fois...c'est un peu mon fils aussi...


     :love:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ... nous a demandé un jour si les enfants de choeur étaient les esclaces du curé ...


Ben il a avait surement raison.


----------



## dool (17 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a avait surement raison.



Je tiens a préciser qu'il a aussi demander si l'hostie etait gratuite =>si jeune et pourtant si clairvoyant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens a préciser qu'il a aussi demander si l'hostie etait gratuite =>si jeune et pourtant si clairvoyant


  mon frêre m'a demandé quel goût avait le corps du Christ ?


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...Un jour il nous déclara sa préférence pour les "*Escalopes de dingue*".


Comme mon petit !!


----------



## bebert (24 Septembre 2004)

Ma fille à 3 ans :

"J'arrive pas à faire caca !" (air constipé)
Ma femme : Manges des pruneaux, c'est pour faire caca.
Ma fille : Et les bananes, c'est pour faire pipi ?
 

Ma fille à 5 ans :

"Je voudrais un chien !"
Moi : Non ! Ce sera le chien ou moi !  
Ma fille : "C'est pas grave, tu reviendras quand il s'ra mort !
:affraid: 

Ma fille à 7 ans et sa théorie sur l'existence :

"J'existais avant maman !
Ma femme  : Et pourquoi ça ?
- Parce que comme papa est plus vieux, la petite graine était là avant toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Pas mal dis-donc !!!   

Moi il faudrait que je m'en souvienne, y'en a tellement !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

hier a la sortie d'ecole

- maman c'est quand que je me casserai une jambe?
-    tu veut te casser une jambe? pourquoi?
- non je veut savoir quand je me casserai une jambe
- he bien , quand tu fera une mauvaise chute, si tu tombe du haut par exemple
- ha non pas possible, avant de tomber je mettrai mon parachute !!!!!


fiston vient d'avoir 6 ans; c'est le cp qui lui met ces droles des idées en tete?


----------



## bebert (24 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi il faudrait que je m'en souvienne, y'en a tellement !



Je ne retiens rien ! C'est mon entourage qui me recomémore les petites phrases de ma fille !!! Et hier c'était un festival alors je me suis empressé de l'écrire avant d'oublier à nouveau...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Là il se tourne vers son petit frère et lui dit d'une voix terrible :
> *"Tu sais Grégoire ? Les romains ils ont crucifié Jésus-Christ !!"*
> 
> ...




   
t'as essayé le cathéchèse musicale...?  
C'est une façon comme une autre de dédramatiser les saintes écritures    

Ma fille mardi soir (enrhumée)
" C'est un rhume d'été que j'ai attrapé ?"
"Heu.... (!?)... oui..."
"tant mieux, il durera pas longtemps alors.."
"pourquoi ?"
"ben, la maitresse nous a dit que c'était l'automne demain..."
    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je ne retiens rien ! C'est mon entourage qui me recomémore les petites phrases de ma fille !!! Et hier c'était un festival alors je me suis empressé de l'écrire avant d'oublier à nouveau...



Tu me rassures ...  :rose: parce que moi je commencais à douter là ! 

Tiens là à l'instant il y en à une de ma nièce qui me revient, elle avait 4/5 ans à l'époque (aujourdh'ui elle en a 16 !) ...

Nous étions de prendre un thé, ma nièce en a voulu un (très rallongé avec du lait), on lui prépare donc une petite tasse, qu'elle boit d'un trait :

Ma grand-mère s'axclame alors: -" OOOh tu l'as bu cul sec"

Ma nièce ---> :affraid:      :hein:  mais j'ai pas le cul sec !!!! 

   celle-là je m'en souviendrai (longtemps encore) ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

ce qui est dommage est que on a jamais sous la main le camescope pour le filmer a ce moments là !!

vous avez remarqué leur sérieux a leur trouvaille ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon j'ai une petite tournée toute fraîche :love: , je les marque avant de les oublier  :mouais: 

Tout à l'heure je découvre mon agenda tout neuf, que je me suis offert hier ...avec ... :affraid: un *pansement collé dessus* (j'ai ma petite fifille, qui a la fâcheuse tendance à TOUT personnaliser de sa griffe à la maison), donc je me tourne vers elle :
-" Dis-donc toi, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pansement sur *mon* agenda ????"
Elle : "C'est parce qu'il a du rouge ton agenda, c'est du sang"
Moi : "   mais non c'est pas du sang, il est rouge c'est tout ..."   

Deuxième à table ; elle boit tout son verre d'eau le repose et dit :
-" Je l'ai bu _vitement[/b]"  

Troisième, toujours à table, on parlait ordinateur à l'école ... j'en viens à dire :
-"Oui, même dans la classe de Luna (première année maternelle) y'à un ordi (ayant aperçu ce qui pouvait etre un écran) , et me retournant vers elle : vous faites de l'ordinateur un peu à l'école ?"
- "Et ben non c'est pas vrai y'à pas d'ordinateur dans ma classe : y'a même pas le clavier !!!"   

Quatrième , son papa vient de recevoir de quoi s'occuper pour le week-end ... (un vilain pécé en pièces détachées ... bouhouuuuu (mais là n'est pas le sujet)) ... le tout étant étalé sur son bureau, Luna s'approche et s'exclame :

-"   Waouuuuh c'est comme des legos ton ordi papa !!!"_


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

chez des amis. Un couple est là avec une petite fille de 2ans1/2. 
Au moment de partir, sur le pas de la porte, sa maman lui dit : "allez, fais signe à tout le monde pour dire au revoir". La petite nous regarde et nous dit à voix haute "siiiiiiigne !"

:love:


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2004)

ça fait un sacré bout de temps...  mais 

Jules (2 ans à l'époque   )  en voiture, la pluie...

"Dis maman, met vite les pinceaux à gouttes"

maintenant c'est :"c géant nul ton mac, kes ki rame, carte graphique de M©, tu le changes kan? "

 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi, ma femme débarque dans le salon, l'iMac est allumé et la connexion établie...
> Elle s'est dit : _"Mince, j'ai oublié de me déconnecter !"_
> 
> C'est arrivé une deuxième fois.
> ...


Comme quoi l'argumentation de Roberto vaut que dalle !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

sortie de l'ecole...

- bonjour ( smack , calin , ajustage de la veste) tu as fait quoi ce matin?
- le matematique     
- ha bon ? et c'est comment les math? 
- facileeee , on a compté    
- haa.....   alors combien sa fait 9+8
- 17     
- bien cheriiii   et combien 20+20
- 40    
- mais c'est super , tu es un grand garçon tu sais bien compter...et combien alors 40 +40 ??
- heummm.....   ....50!!!!   
- mais non , mais non, rappelle toi l'autre jours quand on a compté l'argent de ta tirelie et on a fait des piles de 10 , 20..
- 56 !!!!
- mais non mon cheri, 56¤ c'est l'argent que tu as , je te demande 40 + 40
- mais maman , je sais compter jusq'au 56 si tu me donne encore des pieces moi je vais apprendre a  compter plus grand !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

Une petite fille que je connais venait de se faire gronder par sa maman. très énervée, elle lui dit "de toutes façon je m'en fiche et puis t'es moche... comme un suppositoire"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

ma fille ce matin alors que maman sort de la douche... le miroir de la sdb est couvert de condensation...
"... ha ben... il est tout en sueur le miroir !..."

   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

Le 2ème du nom, quand il n'est pas du tout content de l'obligation qui lui est imposée, n'a rien trouvé de mieux comme argument que :


"Tu me fais pas ma vie !!!!"  

Comment lui expliquer que oui..., ...enfin..., ...non, ....mais quand même, ....un peu, ....enfin, bref, je reste souvent sans voix...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un sacré bout de temps...  mais
> 
> Jules (2 ans à l'époque   )  en voiture, la pluie...
> 
> ...



'tit con


----------



## bebert (2 Octobre 2004)

Quand j'achète des sucettes , je les range dans un bocal, en haut d'une armoire.
Ma fille : "C'est pas pratique, on arrive pas à les attraper !"


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

1ère séance chez une psy-quelque-chose avec mon fils, 3 ans.

tout d'un coup, fort à propos, sa question :
Mais Maman, y'a quoi dans la tête?

Nous (la psy et moi) : cherchant à expliquer en 2 mots, le cerveau et ses circonvolutions...
Lui : Mais, non. Dans la tête y a des poux.

Vive l'école!

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Oui  comme tu dis "merci l'école" 

Sinon je peux dire merci à internet et au système de webcam qui me permet de vous conter ceci ...
Cette nuit, dans un appartement Nantais, vers 1h30 le petit dernier de Roberto et Pepita s'est exclamé :
-" Yo Maaaan" 


 

  

Bon sinon une qui date mais qui me revient à l'instant, un jour arrivées toutes deux, devant l'ascenceur de notre immeuble, je suggère à ma petite puce (pas tout a fait 3 ans à l'époque) d'appeler l'ascenceur en indiquant d'un signe de la tête le bouton "appel", Luna positionne alors ses deux mains autour de sa bouche et se met à crier :

- Asceeeeeenceuuuuuuuur 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Octobre 2004)

Et quand tu lui as dit : "mais non !! Avec le doigt !!!" elle ne s'est pas mis le doigt à la bouche pour re-crier:


"Achencheur !!!"

??


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2004)

S. et A. (5 et 9 ans) viennent me voir avec une petite lueur de fierté et de défi dans les yeux : 
_"Dis tu savais toi que les américains ils parlaient anglais ?" _  

Ils en parlaient depuis quelques jours entre eux et étaient très fier d'avoir résolu un grand mystère !!!


----------



## monoeil (8 Octobre 2004)

De moi à ma maîtresse (celle qu'on a quand on est petit) à propos de ma maman en partance pour une journée de labeur, vue chaque matin de la fenêtre de la nounou pour un dernier coucou.

"ma maman elle part travailler sur le trottoir avec son sac à main" (elle est toujours infirmière à ce jour ;D)

---------------------
A propos d'une porte grillagée de square "faut la fermer, ça va faire des courants d'air'.


A part ça, je me régale avec vos anecdotes !


----------



## camisol (11 Octobre 2004)

Ben voila, j'ai jamais posté ici, c'est l'émotion :rose:


----------



## camisol (11 Octobre 2004)

Mon fils de 3 ans, ce matin, court tout nu dans l'appartement pendant que je souhaite ardemment le revêtir de quelques guenilles afin qu'il s'en allât à l'école.

Moi :
-_Viens ici, et arrête de faire le mariole ! _
Lui :
-_ Je suis pas un mariole, je suis un gens ! Je suis un bonhomme de toi !_
Sa s½ur :
- _Un quoi ?_
Lui:
- _Un bonhomme de toi._ Me montrant: _Je suis un fils, un bonhomme de lui!_

  :hein:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Mon fils de 3 ans, ce matin, court tout nu dans l'appartement pendant que je souhaite ardemment le revêtir de quelques guenilles afin qu'il s'en allât à l'école.
> 
> Moi :
> -_Viens ici, et arrête de faire le mariole ! _
> ...


2 messages?
Il n'y a pas que moi qui pédale dans la semoule aujourd'hui...


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2004)

Adorable ce thread :love:   merci à Lorna de l'avoir initié. Je viens de le lire d'une traite... 

         Tenez, une de mon enfance...

         Entre ma soeur et moi, il y a 5 ans et demi d'écart (je suis l'aînée).
   Lorsque ma mère attendait ma petite soeur, la petite fille que j'étais a suivi toute la grossesse avec beaucoup d'intérêt.  
         En particulier il a fallu expliquer comment les enfants viennent au monde ... :love: 

         - _"Tu vois ma puce, c'est tout simple"_, me dit ma maman : _"papa, il a planté une petite graine dans mon ventre, et le bébé, c'est comme une petite plante en train de pousser à l'intérieur, et une fois qu'il sera prêt, il sortira..."_

   Après la naissance, il y eut bien sûr beaucoup de visiteurs, tous venus admirer ce beau bébé... :love: (c'est vrai, ma soeur était un très beau bébé  )

 Un dimanche où la maison était pleine à craquer, et où tout le monde s'extasiait devant le berceau de ma petite soeur, une dame, amie de ma mère, jeune mariée, s'exclama :

_  - Ah qu'il est beau ce bébé !!! J'aimerais tant en avoir un moi aussi !!!_

         Ce à quoi, toute fière de montrer que j'avais tout bien compris, je répondis :

_  - Ah mais c'est très facile, tu sais ! T'as qu'à demander à mon papa de te planter une petite graine à toi aussi ! _


   Moi :  
   Ma mère :    :hein: :rose:  
   Mon père : :rose: :rose: :rose:     :love: 

 Je vous dis pas les fous-rires de l'assistance, et le rouge pivoine de mon père et de ma mère... surtout à une époque (début des années 70) où il était plutôt coutume d'expliquer aux enfants les "cigognes" et les "petites abeilles" plutôt que les "petites graines dans le ventre"...  en cela ma mère fut une vraie pionnière.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

vite , une toute fraiche avant d'attaquer les devoirs de fiston 

- bisous cheri , tu as beaucoup de devoir ?
- oui...non...je me rappelle plus....maman, j'ai une copine !!! 
- ha bon? (tien c'est la  maladie du moment? fifille aussi  )
- oui elle s'appelle philippine
- hoooo je parie qu'elle est tres jolie!!
- oui....non.....dis maman samedi on l'invite a la maison ?
- oui si ses parents veuillent bien.....tu vas jouer avec elle?
- oui ...non....je l'invite dans ma chambre comme cela on sera plus obligé de nous cacher pour se donner des bisouus !!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

- Bon, tu te rappelles ce que la maîtresse a dit, avant les vacances ?

- Oui. Que j'arrête de babarder  :mouais:   

 



_Ah ! C'est sûr que ça trompe énormément...._


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir à table la discussion tournait autour de la famille des animaux ...

   ma fille (3 ans) : Le papa coq, et la maman poule , c'est çà ?
   Moi : oui c'est ça ... et leur petit s'appelle comment ?
   Elle : *le poussin !*
   ...
   Lo : et le petit du chat d'appelle comment ...?
   Elle : euuh ... le petit chat 
   Lo : mais non le chaaaaaaaa
   Elle : *Ton, le chaton !*
   Nous : ouiii :love:

   Elle : et le petit de la souris ?
   Moi : le souuuuuuu (rien de la part de ma fille) souriiiiiiiiissss (toujours rien) : le souriceau
   Elle : mais non  on dit pas souriceau on dit souris *sauuuuvage* ! *souris sauvage* voila c'est ça j'ai gagné !

  


 Il y à quelques jours, devant la télé (oui ça arrive parfois) ... voila qu'arrive son programme qu'il y à quelques temps elle adorait : les télétubies.
  Nous pensions la voir contente de regarder de nouveau ça : mais non d'un air blasé elle dit à son père :

 -" Tu sais papa, ils sont mignons, les télétubies, ils sont gentils, ils sont tout doux, mais maintenant ça me saoûle, tu peux zapper ?"

 :hein:  :mouais:  


  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Elle : mais non  on dit pas souriceau on dit souris *sauuuuvage* ! *souris sauvage*



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  j'espère que robertav ne verra pas ton post  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

une semaine de nuits blanches en perspective  :hosto:  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  j'espère que robertav ne verra pas ton post  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> une semaine de nuits blanches en perspective  :hosto:  :rateau:



Elles sont blanches, les souris de robertav ?    

Il faudrait lui en offrir en couleurs pétantes, un peu, je suis sûr que ce serait plus dans ses goûts


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont blanches, les souris de robertav ?
> 
> Il faudrait lui en offrir en couleurs pétantes, un peu, je suis sûr que ce serait plus dans ses goûts



si tu es courageux (et un peu inconscient, faut l'admettre) va lui poser toi-même la question  :affraid: 

ça va te faire plus d'effet que le marin    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

Jules a dit:
			
		

> bonjour   poildepète
> 
> j'adore  tes   avantures  quand  t'es  dans  les  nuages,
> 
> mon  histoire  préféré   est  "poiledepète  dans  l'espace.


:love: :love: :love:


J'ai vérifié, c'est mon neveu. :mouais:


bah c'est pas grâve, ça fait quand même plaisir. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont blanches, les souris de robertav ?
> 
> Il faudrait lui en offrir en couleurs pétantes, un peu, je suis sûr que ce serait plus dans ses goûts




je vois je vois , on se moque là ?  :mouais:   

si tu te porte volontaire , j'aimerai mieux un canard (le rose avec coeur rouge , clef usb ou simple lumiere  )    


sinon, bonne nouvelle; les seules souris qui restent dans mon logement
sont celle qui aiment l'informatique et pas le fromage !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> J'ai vérifié, c'est mon neveu. :mouais:
> ...


  Ben t'as un chouette neveu ! :love: 

  Noël approche ... non ?  

  Ps : je rigole !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

En grandissant..... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je conchie les mômes...
> 
> ça bouffe, ça chie, ça pisse, ça pue, et en plus la plupart du temps c'est con comme un manche...
> 
> ...



Non... J'ai beau chercher... J'aurais pas dit mieux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... J'ai beau chercher... J'aurais pas dit mieux


 Ben alors va voir ailleurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors va voir ailleurs



Râââââhr... je sais pas dire non à une femme.... Voilà Je suis parti. Bip bip.............................


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2004)

Moi : C'est bien à trois heures et quart la chorale de Noël ?  
Ma fille : Naannnn ! C'est à 15 heures 15 !!!


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

Sophie, 4 ans qui me tient la main au cours d'une promenade me dit :

"Papa, pourquoi Nathalie (sa "grande" soeur de 6 ans) reste toujours derrière... ?"

Moi : "Oh tu sais, Nathalie traîne toujours : elle fatiguée de naissance "

Sophie : "Et moi, Papa dis ? j'en ai de l'essence ?..."


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Janvier 2005)

...le petit dernier, m'envoyant en pleine tronche, alors que je lui demandais de mettre ses méga-super-baskets toutes neuves et toutes rouges, afin de se rendre à l'école :

*- TU M'FAIS PAS MA VIE !!!!!!!!!!   *

 :mouais:



 - Bin.....si, un p'tit peu, quand même...Désolé....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2005)

Dernièrement, je surprend ma nièce à traîner sa poupée par les pieds, face contre terre (la poupée...)
- "Enfin, Maeva, tu vas lui faire mal...
- De quoi je me melle, gros con? de toute façon, elle est déjà morte."


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Janvier 2005)

Elle a des lettres, ta nièce....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dernièrement, je surprend ma nièce à traîner sa poupée par les pieds, face contre terre (la poupée...)
> - "Enfin, Maeva, tu vas lui faire mal...
> - De quoi je me melle, gros con? de toute façon, elle est déjà morte."


mais tu m'avais pas dis que t'étais gros ?!?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais tu m'avais pas dis que t'étais gros ?!?



"Je ne suis pas gros! Je suis jovial et épanoui." (Cartman Eric. Poète futuriste)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dernièrement, je surprend ma nièce à traîner sa poupée par les pieds, face contre terre (la poupée...)
> - "Enfin, Maeva, tu vas lui faire mal...
> - De quoi je me melle, gros con? de toute façon, elle est déjà morte."


et elle le dit avec l'accent Corse ? (celui qui fait peur  )


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2005)

Un petit (5 ans environ) dans la rue, avec son père. il montre un affiche qui lui plait sur un mur : 
"Dis, Papa, on peux la défficher ? "


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et elle le dit avec l'accent Corse ? (celui qui fait peur  )



Yep! Tout le caractère de son tonton    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Yep! Tout le caractère de son tonton   :love:


Je te fais péter la maison de barbie, moi (avec l'accent 'Corsica').     Celle qui est sur le Golf de Spérone


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais péter la maison de barbie, moi (avec l'accent 'Corsica').     Celle qui est sur le Golf de Spérone


`

encore une paillote qui disparaît...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais péter la maison de barbie, moi (avec l'accent 'Corsica').     Celle qui est sur le Golf de Spérone



Une nouvelle idée de jeu pour occuper la petite... Merci. J'étais à cours


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

ma fille hier soir : on vient de lui installer une chaise de bureau à roulettes toute neuve (rose !    :affraid: ) :
"Super, maintenant j'ai un fauteuil roulant comme papa"...  :mouais:    :rateau:   

La même (qui est malade en voiture) un peu plus tard (nous parlions d'un projet de "ballade" en bateau) :
"en tout cas, j'espére que j'aurais pas le mal d'eau de mer..."    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Super, maintenant j'ai un fauteuil roulant comme papa"...  :mouais:    :rateau:



   d'ailleurs pour te pousser sur le chemin des calanques...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs pour te pousser sur le chemin des calanques...



Oula !!  :affraid:  :affraid:  j'imagine la scéne, la mére de mes enfants me poussant sur ce "chemin"... pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée, elle m'a fait prendre l'an dernier tout un tas d'assurances (mort, vie, d'essai   )...... la pente est trés rude à certains endroits et à droite, les rochers tout en bas ne sont pas l'endroit idéal pour manger un tzatziki...


----------



## Macounette (27 Janvier 2005)

:love: :love: :love: 
zut j'peux pas te bouler   :love:


----------



## bebert (27 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>





c'est un petit artiste en herbe  
il dessine deja des coeurs !!!


----------



## bebert (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un petit artiste en herbe
> il dessine deja des coeurs !!!



En tout cas, c'est UNE bavarde !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, c'est UNE bavarde !




haaa oui le fifille !!!  

je te laisse deviner a qui hier au theatre
(j'ai accompagné la classe de fiston)
j'ai souvent dit " chutttt , on se TAIT "


----------



## Alexandre.H (28 Janvier 2005)

je ne suis encore qu'un petit jeunot sans gamins, mais ça donne envie d'en avoir!!


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Janvier 2005)

Le petit avait pris l'habitude de venir quémander sa maigre pitance (un quignon de pain) dans la cuisine.

Pour se faire, il demandait du cétou.

Et effectivement, à chaque fois qu'on lui versait son obole, on lui dit "Et c'est tout !"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un petit artiste en herbe
> il dessine deja des coeurs !!!



Ben... Ma nièce déssine bien des foies... Et elle n'a que 5 ans :love:


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

Mon fils, 3 ans, ce soir, en colère contre le monde entier.
Il finit par s'en prendre au soleil..
Et moi, patiente (si, si ..) : tu sais mon chéri, le soleil c'est essentiel, s'il n'y avait pas le soleil, il n'y aurait pas de vie sur terre.
Et lui de répondre : ah ben on est mort là alors..

Forcément, il faisait nuit .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

..........



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je vous conseille vivement les pages sur l'éducation des enfants
> 
> m'en direz des nouvelles, ça vaut le coup de se fader quelques pages d'anglais.


----------



## poildep (8 Février 2005)

tout ça pour nous dire que tu fais de bons croque-monsieurs ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (des fois)


Jamais de la vie !!


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

...pas tout le temps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (des fois)


ah, toi aussi


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2005)

Bah   Dis lui que c'est moi qui garde la pension, il va venir  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Jamais de la vie :* c'est moi qui vient !
> :love:  :love:



  


Tu veux te lancer dans l'hottelerie??   Je t'envois le dossier de candidature pour le BTS


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2005)

Bon ok c'était pas un petitou... Il doit avoir 15 ans, mais bon 


Alors aujoud'hui un élève entre dans mon bureau et dit:

- C'est ici les mots de pala ???
-  :mouais: Sorry??? Les quoi???
- Bah les mots de pala quoi!!!   
.
.(là imaginez des rouages qui tournent dans ma tête... )
.
- Ahhhhhh Les mots d'excuses, pour dire que tu n'étais pas là!!!!   
- Oui voila, ça quoi!! 

   

Je les adore :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Dit lui que c'est parce que, dans cette revue, il y a des morues qui font se font zigounipiloupiler par des salauds...


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cf la deuxième double-page de "Bouic-bouic" Vuillemin !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



 aussi

_c'est juste pour dire que j'ai payé mon écot à l'écho_


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok c'était pas un petitou... Il doit avoir 15 ans, mais bon
> 
> 
> Alors aujoud'hui un élève entre dans mon bureau et dit:
> ...


 J'adore   :love:

Jade or...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses je viens de vérifier : c'est pas _"Bouic-bouic"_, c'est _*"Blouc-blouc"*_ !
> 
> MdR !!



Titre largement inspiré du "Bluk Bluk Zogotounga" d'Edika...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

J'aime bien venir ici... C'est vraiment dommage de m'être fait ligaturer la trompe...


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mars 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.
C'est pas juste...


----------



## iota (12 Mars 2005)

Salut.

Histoire vrai de mon petit cousin.

A l'époque il avait 3 ou 4 ans, il a 4 frères, le plus vieux avait dans les 20 ans, un 2ème de 17-18 ans... donc il entend beaucoup de chose pas trés catholique... 

Un jour à l'école maternelle (école privée qui plus est), la maitresse le gronde (c'était un turbulent...).
Il le prend mal et rétorque à la maitresse _"Laches moi ou je t'éclate la rondelle !"_ phrase subtile que ses frères utilisent courament... 

@+
iota


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

charmants les mots d'enfants, on les aiment tous ces petits merdeux,mais quelle responsabilité!!!!!
j'ai un petit fils,il a une très bonne mère mais elle est seule,dieu, comme elle se bat bien!j'embrasse ts les enfants de la terre et tous ceux qui le sont restés dans leur coeur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

il y a 10 minutes ...

- maman tu me fais un petit frere ? :love:  :love:  :love: 
- non mon cheri maman est trop vieille :affraid: 
- ben alors ça sera fifille que va le faire 
- main non , pas possible ce sera pas ton frere mais ton neveau    

il y a 3 minutes ...

- maman viens jouer avec nous a Donkey Konga  :love: 
- cheri , je sais pas jouer moi a cela !!! :rose:
- mais maman ce jeux c'est aussi pour les vieilles !!! :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a 10 minutes ...
> 
> - maman tu me fais un petit frere ? :love:  :love:  :love:
> - non mon cheri maman est trop vieille :affraid:
> ...



je suis pété de rire  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a 10 minutes ...
> 
> - maman tu me fais un petit frere ? :love:  :love:  :love:
> - non mon cheri maman est trop vieille :affraid:
> ...



la vérité so...  :affraid:  :casse: 

vi, on m'appelle  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A midi : chips !
> _Scritch, scratch, crittt, gnap crac..._
> 
> ...
> ...



Sacré numéro ce petit !  :love:

Il y à quelques jours ...

Ma petiote dans les bras, elle voulait observer avec moi une plante en hauteur.
Elle s'exclame

 OOOh regarde maman, elle t'a fait une nouvelle racine là !!! c'est bien hein ?

- Ah non ma chérie ça c'est le reste de tige que j'ai dû couper, les racines c'est ça (pot transparent) tu vois, ces gros trucs verts, voilà les racines.

- ah oui  on appelle ça des *gros nichons ! *

- :affraid:  :hein: ... des gros ... nich ... tu dis  mais non ... :hein:


Aaaaaaaah  des *cornichons* tu veux dire ?

- ah vi vala des cronichons euh cornichons 

:love:  


Un autre après midi ...

- Maman, je peux avoir des dessins animés  ?
- Non pas de télé maintenant.
- S'il te plaiiiit
- Non.

Elle repart ...
_ quelques instants plus tard_

de sa douce voix mielleuse :
- Maman, tu sais ?
- Oui ma chérie ?
- je t'aime, tu sais je t'aiiiiiiime 
- :love: que t'es mignone ma puce.
-...
- je pourrais avoir un dessin  animé s'il te plait maman chérie ? 
- :mouais: non je t'ai dit non tout à l'heure déjà !

_ Quelques instants plus tard ..._

- maman tu sais je suis trrrrrès fatiguée
- rhooo pourtant tu as dormi 2 heures cet après midi !
- oui mais là je si très fatiguée, je crois que je vais m'installer tranquillement sur le canapé, avec une couette, mon doudou ... hein ça va me faire du bien
- si tu veux oui
- et avec un petit dessin animé ça me fait du bien ça !
- :mouais:  noooon j'ai dit non pas de dessin animés ! C'est clair ?
- :hein: oui oui 

_ Un peu plus tard encore :_

Elle arrive toute contente
- maman si je te donne des sous tu peux m'allumer la télé ? 
Elle pose 2 pièces de 1 centimes d'Euros devant moi

 et oh c'est quoi cette tentative de corruption que tu me fais là toi ?? :hein:

Non   j'ai dit non et je changerais pas d'avis ! :sick:


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> si je te donne des sous tu peux m'allumer ?


 
:mouais:
:hein:
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro, je crois que tu as quelques problèmes de vue :mouais: :hein: 

 T'en fais pas Roberto j'me laisse pas faire ! ... mais faut bien avouer qu'elle en a des stratégies pour me faire craquer :mouais: :love:


L'autre matin, sur le chemin de l'école, on marchait tout en discutant, chantant, jouant ...bref, à pmoment donné elle me dit ça :

- maman tu me saoûles avec tes manières ! 

 ...  ... :mouais: ... :hein:

_ Euh Oh tiens ! Il va faire beau aujourd'hui on dirait ..._


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

Chez ma s½ur, il y a quelques semaines...
J'ai prolongé mon séjour d'une journée, car un ami d'enfance, rarement en France, doit venir dîner avec sa femme... Rien de formel, mais quand même, petit coup de fion. Les petites sont priées de ramasser un peu leurs jouets.
20 heures, coup de sonnette.
Deirdre, 8 ans, court voir à la porte : 
« Ah je savais bien qu'il devait y avoir un invité... Maman a fait le ménage !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sacré numéro ce petit !  :love:
> 
> Il y à quelques jours ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Ce matin au petit déjeûner :

-Et ben dis donc qu'est-ce que t'es jeune maman ! 
- :rose::love: ...et pourquoi tu dis ça ...? 
-  t'as plein de boutons, ça veut dire que t'es jeune ça ! 
-  :mouais: des boutons ? :rateau::modo::sick::hein: Ah ! super :hein: bon tais-toi maintenant et finis ta tartine !


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin au petit déjeûner :
> 
> -Et ben dis donc qu'est-ce que t'es jeune maman !


T'avais qu'à pas poser de question supplémentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à pas poser de question supplémentaire.



 ouais parole de sage ça !


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais parole de sage ça !



2 pré-ados ?!   

Contente d'avoir un p'tit mec...


----------



## pixelemon (21 Mars 2005)

Paolo, 2 ans et demi, "papa j'ai fait pipi" 
Moi "c'est parfait"... 
Paolo "papa j'ai aussi fait caca..." 
moi "c'est parfait" 
Paolo "nan c'est parfesse"... et il explose de rire 

(fierté du papa pour qui l'humour compte beaucoup)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Contente d'avoir un p'tit mec...





attends qu'il grandit un peu


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)

Lucas, 6 ans, pour le week-end de Pâques :
« C'est un grand week-end, on a des jours _congelés_ ! »


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)

- Arrête de manger des bonbons, c'est mauvais pour les dents !
[Marion, 2 ans]- Oui, mais c'est bon pour la bouche.


----------



## lucasp (9 Avril 2005)

Ma cousine ne mange pas des groseilles mais des "petitezeilles" et ma soeur regardait des tacalogues et non pas des catalogues.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hier matin, je mets la radio pendant qu'il dévorait soigneusement ses céréales...
> _"C'est quoi des obsèques ?
> - C'est la cérémonie de l'enterrement : aujourd'hui on enterre le Pape.
> - Ah oui c'est vrai. Il a pas de chance le pauvre : *juste avant le Carnaval !"*_
> ...



Ça me rappelle quelque chose celle-là mais puisqu'elle me revient ! 

Un midi, à table, elle dévorait je ne sais plus quoi, et elle entend à la radio (ce devait être le même jour Roberto ! ) la description des vêtements du pape.
_
 - "le Pape vêtu de rouge, blanc et or"_
- " Heyyyy comme le Père Noël  , vêtu de rouge et blanc  elle parle du Père Noël là la dame à la radio ? "




Sinon ces temps-ci il pleut, il pleut et il repleut par ici. 

hier on sort pour se rendre à l'école, je commence à chantonner
 "il pleut il mouille c'est la fête à la grenouilleuuu"
Elle : "ben non  c'est pas la fête à la grenouille ! :hein:
- ben c'est la chanson qui dit ça, et puis ce serait la fête à qui alors ? 
elle d'un ton enjoué - ben je sais pas moiiii, il pleut il mouille c'est la fête au ...mouton !!!"
- :mouais: au mouton ?
- ben oui ! 
- oui mais il pleut il m*ouille *c'est la fête à la gren*ouille* ça rime, tu vois, et puis la grenouille elle aime bien la pluie, donc c'est logique, alors que le mouton :hein: ...
elle : il pleut il mouille, c'est la fête au mouton euuuh ! lalallalalalaaa llalal !
:love:


----------



## poildep (21 Avril 2005)

ouais passque les moutons ils frisent plus quand il pleut.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais passque les moutons ils frisent plus quand il pleut.



ah ouais  c'est pas con ça ! j'ai pas pensé à ça !!! :hein:

merci !


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2005)

Rien à voir, mais je suis tombé sur ça :


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Avril 2005)

Une de ma nièce. J'étais avec ma s½ur, on allait chez ma tante, c'est loin. Ma nièce (nous aussi d'ailleurs  ) en avait marre. 

Conversation :

- Ma nièce: Quand est-ce qu'on arrive ?
- Ma s½ur : Bientôt !
- Ma nièce : Plus on y va, plus on arrive !  

 profonde vérité !


----------



## Aragorn (22 Avril 2005)

Ma chtite fille de 28 mois alors que je lui chantais - avec amour - une chtite chanson. :love:
Elle me regarde les yeux pétillants, l'air coquin et me dit avant d'éclater de rire : 

- Papa, tu chantes comme une baleine !!! :love::love::love:



:king:​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> - Papa, tu chantes comme une baleine !!! :love::love::love:





on peut ecouter un extrait ?       :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

Mon petit frère quand il était ... plus petit ( :love:  ) de sa voix fleurant bon la sagesse enfantine  
- mais non, les africains, ils sont pas noirs ... ils sont marrons foncés ! 

 :love: (à l'époque)


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

[La scène dans la salle de bains avec Simón (8 ans) et Viviana (7 ans). Adoptés il y a 2 ans]

Viviana : Papa, je voudrais une petite soeur bébé :bebe: !
Moi :   Bin, ça va pas être possible ...
Simón : Pourquoi, vous z'êtes trop vieux ? 
Moi : Euh oui   
Viviana, à son frère : Mais nooonn ! C'est que les boules de papa, elles marchent pas.
Moi :  
Simón :    :mouais:   Ah ! D'accord 

Précision : elle l'a compris toute seule ...


----------



## kabeha (23 Avril 2005)

Léa, 7 ans, à sa mère :

- Dis tu l'a connu toi Jésus Christ ?
-    
- Ben oui, il est né en "0" et toi en "62", il était pas très vieux
-


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

Ma nièce (5 ans) ne dit plus "bisou, mon tonton"....
Elle est passée à "Salut, gosse truffe" 
'Tain! Va falloir que je commence à me surveiller devant elle si je ne veux pas que ma belle soeur m'écorche vif


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

"ah les jeunes de nos jours"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Ils sont forts hein ?! :love: 


Il y à quelques jours, Luna 3 ans et demi , de sa petite voix elle chantonnait ça (en levant successivement chacun des doigts) :

-"Le pouce part en voyage, l'indeeeex l'accompaaaagne, le *n*ageur porte la valise, l'annulaire porte le manteau et petit auriculaire dit aurevoir ...." 
-" bravoooo :love:, mais  ... pourquoi tu as dessiné des yeux et des bouches sur tes doigts ??? 

-"  ben pour les reconnaître tiens !"
-" reconnaître quoi ? "
-"mes doigts"
" ah ... :hein: ... et la grosse croix sur la paume c'est quoi ? :mouais:"
- "  ça c'est pour m'en souvenir à la récréation !!!!"

A oui  :rateau: :love:


Au fait ma puce, c'est pas le *n*ageur mais le *m*ajeur, avec un "*m*" ! 


Hier au goûter, je me verse du thé dans la "boule à thé" j'en mets trop :
-"miiince pfff"
-" qu'est qu'il y à maman ?"
-" oh rien je fais des bêtises"
-" tu veux dire que tu es maladroite ?"
-" oui voila  c'est ce que je voulais dire ! :hein:"


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui, au resto avec une vidéo de Britney Spears derrière moi :

Moi : comment s'appelle-t-elle, déjà, la chanteuse colombienne ?
Viviana : Euh .... jacques Chirac ?
Moi :   Non, Viviana, Shakira ...

Véridique ... Ils sont too much, je dis ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2005)

Hier, ma mère, à la fin d'un long voyage de retour, lance son expression favorite :
- Ah, ça sent l'écurie...
Lucas, 6 ans :
- Ben je sens rien, moi ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2005)

Mon deuxième, il y a quelques années, quand son frère Lucas (blond très clair aux yeux bleus) avait moins d'un an, voit un bébé noir dans une poussette :
- Oh, un Lucas marron !


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Mon fils (8 ans) a une nouvelle expression :

"tu vas voir de quelle boisson je me chauffe !!!"

J'espère qu'il se chauffe pas au ouiski


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Avril 2005)

Ma grande de 7 ans nous parlait souvent "d'eau pépillante", ma seconde (4 ans) n'a pa bien compris quand son grand-père lui a parlé "d'eau à bulles écrasées" (eau plate)


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ma grande de 7 ans nous parlait souvent "d'eau pépillante", ma seconde (4 ans) n'a pa bien compris quand son grand-père lui a parlé "d'eau à bulles écrasées" (eau plate)




mon fiston , quant a lui , ne bois pas d'eau (il faut croire que sa doit rouiller    )
sauf celle qui *"pique" *


----------



## Nexka (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Non c'est un copain qui me l'a raconté... Il parait qu'il y a le fils d'un sorcier, qui est méchant, il s'appelle... _je me souviens plus, Vaster je crois._ Le fils est gentil mais le sorcier veut le tuer _(c'est son père)._ Alors le fils aussi, avec ses amis gentils, veut le tuer. Et ils utilisent tous des épées... _Comment dire ?_ Des épées *magiques :* roses et vertes."


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Tu me le prêtes dis???  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ma nièce (5 ans) ne dit plus "bisou, mon tonton"....
> Elle est passée à "Salut, gosse truffe"
> 'Tain! Va falloir que je commence à me surveiller devant elle si je ne veux pas que ma belle soeur m'écorche vif


Eh ben dis donc elle promet ta nièce


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2005)

Marion, 9 ans, qui voulait provoquer un peu, n'a provoqué que l'hilarité :
« Alors lui ! Quand les imbéciles voleront, il sera chef d'es*p*adrille ! »


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Marion, 9 ans, qui voulait provoquer un peu, n'a provoqué que l'hilarité :
> « Alors lui ! Quand les imbéciles voleront, il sera chef d'es*p*adrille ! »


 oh c'est pas mal comme expression quand même :love: avec les mots corrects, elle me plait bien. Elle a posé un © dessus Marion, ou c'est libre de droit ?


----------



## bebert (27 Avril 2005)

Ce matin, un message mystérieux posé sur la table du petit-déjeuner ! :affraid:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, un message mystérieux posé sur la table du petit-déjeuner ! :affraid:


Un message anonyme dès le réveil, ça fout les jetons ça


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Marion, 9 ans, qui voulait provoquer un peu, n'a provoqué que l'hilarité :
> « Alors lui ! Quand les imbéciles voleront, il sera chef d'es*p*adrille ! »


:love: :love: :love:
Elle voulait dire: bête comme ses pieds


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, un message mystérieux posé sur la table du petit-déjeuner ! :affraid:



   Pas mal , j'aime bien le dessin de la pendule  :love:

Tu as prévu des dictées ?


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, un message mystérieux posé sur la table du petit-déjeuner ! :affraid:



c'est trop mimi  :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, un message mystérieux posé sur la table du petit-déjeuner ! :affraid:




Louise en train de regarder le message...  "mais c'est logique sa façon d'écrire...     moi je comprends très bien... il doit être tout petit...   "


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est pas mal comme expression quand même :love: avec les mots corrects, elle me plait bien. Elle a posé un © dessus Marion, ou c'est libre de droit ?


Trop jeune, elle n'a pas ce genre de réflexe. 


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> Elle voulait dire: bête comme ses pieds


Excellent ! Je ne manquerai pas de lui dire...

La même Marion, vers 2 ou 3 ans, quand sa mère, excédée qu'elle ne trouve pas sa veste qui était pendue là, devant elle, lui dit :
- Mais enfin, elle est là, sous ton nez !
Alors Marion s'est mise à loucher et a passé le doigt sur sa lèvre supérieure, l'air quand même interloquée qu'un veste puisse se tenir là.

À peu près à la même époque, à table, son grand-père :
- Mmmmh, cette viande ! Elle fond sur la langue !
Nous avons mis un moment à comprendre pourquoi Marion s'était arrêté de mâcher et semblait attendre un événement improbable. Non, la viande ne fondait pas...

Disent n'importe quoi ces grands...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

Pas mal la petite Marion :love: :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

Récemment, ma s½ur passe en voiture près d'une scierie. Ma nièce aperçoit un tas de sciure.

_« Maman regarde, de la farine de bois ! »_  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

Cette semaine, je me promène en ville avec ma fille.

Ma fille : moi, j'aimerai bien une trottinette à deux roues que maintenant je suis grande, je sais en faire.

Moi : tu préfèrerais pas un vélo ?

Ma fille : je voudrais les deeeuux (argh je peux pas reproduire la façon dont elle me dit tout ça)

J'aimerai bien que ce soit déjà Noël comme ça tu n'auras pas besoin de les acheter.
Ca sera le père Noël qui me les ramènera. Il ne les achète pas les cadeaux hein papa ?

*Parce que le père Noël il est magiiique   *
 :rose: 
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas des soupçons, quand même, ta fille, à son âge ??
> :mouais:
> 
> :love:  :love:




Ben, disons que ça a commencé à être confus lorsqu'elle commençait à m'expliquer comment que le père Noël il fabriquait les jouets et les mettait dans les magasins mais que les gens ils ne les achetaient pas parce c'est le père Noel qui les ramenait ensuite dans les maisons...
enfin, je sais pas comment elle arrivait à y croire mais officiellement, le père Noel existe encore 
 :mouais:


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi tu as mangé tous les gateaux de rab ?  

Mon fils, à sa soeur qui venait de finir les patisseries arabes qu'elle aime tant...


----------



## sofiping (7 Mai 2005)

je viens de finir une partie de trivial poursuit.......

- Marianne (ma copine qui pose la question ) : QUEL ORGANE EST STIMULÉ PAR UN PACE MAKER ?

- Mona (12 ans , sa fille qui doit répondre ) : C'EST QUOI UN PACE MAKER ?

- Marianne : une sorte de pile !

- Mona  (qui répond sur le ton de la victoire ) : LE SEXE À PILE !!!! :rateau:
    qu'ils étaient zolis ses yeux quand elle a dit ça


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

tiens il faudrait que j'essaie de m'en brancher ça peut être agréable


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens il faudrait que j'essaie de m'en brancher ça peut être agréable



Ca piquotte un peu au début...


----------



## Gilbertus (9 Mai 2005)

Je discute avec ma fille ainés (7 ans) pour lui expliquer qu'il est plus passionnant et « magique » de lire que de passer son temps devant la télé. Je termine en prenant exemple sur moi qui lit beaucoup. Et ma seconde (4 ans) de répondre :
« Non c'est maman qui lit beaucoup, papa il est toujours devant son ordinateur ! »  :mouais: :rateau:
 



(Être « devant » les forums de MacGé... C'est bien de la lecture   )


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Questions du petit déj', c'était quasiment enchainé :
> 
> _"C'était qui Zaratoustra ?"
> 
> ...


_


un admin de macgé _


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

dans un magasin de chaussure. Une petite fille à côté de moi. Son papa lui monttre des chaussures dont une paire attire son attention.
- Tu vois celles-là sont en crocodile
la petite fille les regarde...
- Moi j'aime pas les crocodiles, on pourrait pas en prendre des en lapin?


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Luca 3 ans 1/2
On discutait des monstres et sorcières qui n'existaient pas _en vrai_.
"Tu sais les virus c'est des petits petits crabes qui sont devenus des monstres ! Mais ça existe en vrai les crabes, hein !
Moi : oui oui ça existe les crabes ! On en a même mangé à Noel, tu te souviens ?
Lui :Oui ! Et les requins aussi ça existe, hein !? "


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> - Moi j'aime pas les crocodiles, on pourrait pas en prendre des en lapin?



Ben oui c'est plus mignon ! :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui c'est plus mignon ! :love:



Puis c'est plus doux... :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

Mon petit frère , en voyant la pub Windows : 
(moue perplexe)
- mwé ... les windows c'est quand même pas terrible... les meilleurs c'est les mac

 Continue tu es dans la bonne voie  :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (24 Mai 2005)

Mon fils Paolo à 19h00, 

"Papa zeu t'aime !"
"pourquoi tu m'aimes mon chéri ?" (test de connaissances sur la definition de l'amour, il a 2 ans et demi)
"ben pasqueu zeu t'aime "

c'est juste, mon fils (argghhhh)


----------



## Macoufi (28 Mai 2005)

- C'est quoi, Léon (8 ans 1/2), la différence entre un bouc et un bélier ?

Juliette (5 ans) ne lui laisse pas le temps de répondre :
- Ben, il a des poils !!

  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> - C'est quoi, Léon (8 ans 1/2), la différence entre un bouc et un bélier ?
> 
> Juliette (5 ans) ne lui laisse pas le temps de répondre :
> - Ben, il a des poils !!
> ...



y'a pas d'mêêêêêêêêêêêêêêêêê   

_je sors..._


----------



## kabeha (28 Mai 2005)

Recommandations de sa mère à Léa pour se servir d'un appareil photo (jetable) pour partir en classe verte:

- Tu te mets pas trop près pour faire les photos, environ 1 mètre

-     (Léa tend l'appareil à bout de bras) ben j'suis pas assez grande et pis comment je fais pour voir pour prendre la photo ?

- :hosto: :casse: :sick:


----------



## Macoufi (30 Mai 2005)

Dans la série "chez le marchand de chaussures"...

Léon, alors petit (3 ans ? ), arpente les rayons 
afin de trouver une paire de chaussures que sa mère veuille bien lui acheter
(oui, parce que les vernies rouges, ben elle aime pas...   )
Enfin, il déniche une zolie paire jaune (vif  :rateau: ) taille 34
- "Mais non, Léon, ce n'est pas ta taille" (wouhaaa, l'excuseeee...)
- "Bon, et celle-là, c'est ma Tataille ??"


----------



## playaman (10 Juin 2005)

"...L'oiseau à faillis me picoler...".

Non, non ce n'est pas une faute de frappe   
Je me pose quand même des questions sur l'éducation que je donne a ma fille.   

Une autre de ce soir: moi je veut pas de poils au cucul, je veux un grand zizi comme les garçons...
Je me pose des questions sur l'éducation que lui donne mon ex-femme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> "...L'oiseau à faillis me picoler...".
> Je me pose quand même des questions sur l'éducation que je donne a ma fille.




*Dans la même lignée*
Ca me rappelle ma fille et ses "Papaaaaa, c'est bientôt l'apérooo ?"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au supermarché, le tout-petit de l'un de mes potes, qui faisait les courses avec sa maman, au rayon des bières s'est mis à hurler : *"PAPAAAAAA !"* en désignant les Kronenbourg© !!
> :rose:



*Ce post désormais culte mériterait*
amplement sa place en guise de citation du jour sur la page d'accueil de MacGénération


:love:


----------



## playaman (12 Juin 2005)

...Trop fort messieurs    

Il me semble que cela veut dire qu'on est bientôt près pour une AES désintox


----------



## playaman (13 Juin 2005)

Une fraiche de ce soir avant que je ne l'oublie...

Le père : "il est un peu sale mon ordinateur (portable), hein ? "
La fille : "attends je vais le nettoyer avec ma saleté (dite elle en portant les doigts à sa bouche). "


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

Il n'est plus tout petit, mais mon gamin de 12 ans 1/2 (important le 1/2!), ce matin alors que nous attendions que ma femme sorte de la boulangerie, jouait à passer de l'habitacle dans le coffre de notre Picasso. Et nous avons entendu, sortant du coffre, sa voix, rendue gutturale pour la circonstance genre voix d'outre-tombe:

"J'ai peur du monde extérieur..."

J'adore!
:love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Juin 2005)

L'autre jour mon petit frère: (bon ok il a 23 ans, mais c'est quand même mon *piti* frère  )

- Tu peux me mettre ces cds sur mon nouvel iPod stp :love: :love: 
Je lui charge ces 5-6 cds, lui rend son iPod,  
- Merci :love: Rhoooo  ah oui il est plein, il est plus lourd!!!  
- :mouais: :mouais: Pardon???
- Non mais si si je t'assure, il est plus lourd!!! 



Depuis j'ai comme un doute...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Depuis j'ai comme un doute...


... sur la coïncidence de vos arbres généalogiques ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... sur la coïncidence de vos arbres généalogiques ?


 

Non ça ça va....  Ya aucun doute regarde 

Ma maman tout à l'heure: 

Mon autre frère, (celui qui me ressemble le plus génétiquement je pense  ) montre à ma moman son lecteur mp3 et lui explique.
- Tu vois c'est bien parce que je peux mettre mes chansons, mais je peux mettre aussi des données... Par exemple j'y ai stoqué mon rapport de stage. :love:
- Ah bon?? Parce qu'il parle en plus  
.
.
.

Aucun doute je te dis


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

Ah ok je vois. Une coïncidence vachement familiale alors.  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2005)

Ma fille à la piscine durant une sortie école (4 ans)
Les enfants sont dans les cabines et un de ses petits copains l'appelle

"Célia ou tu es ?" et elle de répondre

"là, je suis là dans l'armoire..."


----------



## playaman (6 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - Alors la prochaine fois je dis qu'il se met _le chien dans le nez !_
> - Heu... Oui.



J'adore, la réalité dépasse la fiction  

Ma fille (4 ans y'a pas longtemps) ce soir :

- Papa... C'est quoi une fessée ?

A croire qu'avant ce soir je n'avais jamais du employer le mots, ni la méthode   
Et parfois elle obéis, si si, je vous assure


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venue ! 

Hier, ma fille aînée ...


" 30 ans, en fait c'est un tiers de la vie !" 
moi : " :mouais:  :hein: mouais, merci de me le rappeler ! "


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2005)

Mon petit neveu, 6 ans, a du mal à suivre à l'école..... donc pas de bol, passage devant le psy de l'établissement scolaire: 

le psy: "tout va bien avec tes camarades"

neveu: "oui oui"

le psy: "il y a quelque chose qui t'ennuie à l'école, à la maison, ?"
neveu (regarde ses chaussures, voix triste et hésitante): " j'ai peur de grandir " !!!!!! 

mère du neveu: "gloups"

En sortant du cabinet du psy: 

le mère qui vient de percuter: "c'est de qui cette phrase là ?"
neveu: "ben ça vient de Peter Pan tiens !!!!!!! "

trop fort ces gosses !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

la semaine derniere en voyage pour l'italie je  donne des "consignes" a fiston
qui passera ses vacances chez ma mamancherie:

- bon , ecoute, avec mamie pas de pleurnucherie, pas de MAIS a chaque fois que on te dis NON, ne demande pas toutes les 3 minutes de truc quand vous etes en promenade...

- mais non maman     je suis grand moi maintenant, je demandera  juste 3 glaces par jour : 1 le matin , 1 l'apre-midi et 1 le soir      

- la glace du matin tu ne crois pas qu'elle n'est pas necesaire ?  :mouais: 

- ben , alors a la place de la glace je lui demandera un jouet    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (31 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Le _baby-sitting_ c'est un sport de raquette ?"
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


 
J'ai trouvé :love:   Le baby-tong!!!!


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, coucou Nexka.


----------



## Nexka (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, coucou Nexka.


 
Coucou Macounette :love: :love:


----------



## Pifou (2 Août 2005)

De ma fille de 2 ans :
Q : comment elle fait la poule ?
R : cotcodec
Q : et la vache ?
R : meuh !
Q : et le chien ?
R : ouah ! ouah !
...
Q : et le cheval ?
R : adada ! adada !


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

Merci _Roberto  _, ça fait toujours du bien ces histoires de bout'choux, c'est frais   et ça me rapelle que l'important n'est pas dans les soucis quotidiens (profesionnels ou personnels) mais dans ces petites joies et le plaisir que j'ai par exemple à entendre ma fille conjuguer le verbe "taider" du haut de ces 2 ans "s'il te plait Papa, taide moi" :love: :bebe:


----------



## iNano (6 Août 2005)

Je ne pensais pas poster un jour ici, n'ayant pas de petits n'enfants dans mon entourage... J'ai néanmoins une petite soeur qui a 11 ans et demi, et qui nous a pondu une perle ce soir (enfin, ça n'engage que moi) : "Maman, elle essaie de manger moins de chocolat, parce qu'elle fait de la haute tension !"... Pas mal, hein ?    :love:


----------



## ch-bzh (6 Août 2005)

une petite en passantj'en met une petite
en passant devant un cimetiere :" c'est là que vivent les morts"


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Août 2005)

"En fait, les adultes, c'est comme les enfants, à part que à la place de jouer, ils discutent!"


----------



## Pifou (8 Août 2005)

Une excellente m'est revenue ce week-end (enfin pour le papa que je suis :rateau: ) :

C'était il y a quelques mois, peu après l'élection du nouveau Pape. Je regardais le journal télévisé qui montrait la première messe célébrée par Benoit XVI qui pour l'occasion portait un habit rouge. Ma pitchounette de 2 ans qui jouait à côté jette une coup d'oeil à la télé et s'exclame "Ca alors ! Le Père Noël  "   
Maintenant je sais ce que fait le Père Noël les 364 autres jours de l'année


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2005)

*Ceci est un message*
de Lola, 5 ans 

lola maman papa lolohhkuhnughjnk


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci est un message*
> de Lola, 5 ans
> 
> lola maman papa lolohhkuhnughjnk



C'est de l'Inuit?


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

Mon cousin Jamel à 4 enfants avec ma cousine Caroline.
La petite dernière qui a deux ans est très Maline.
L'autre jour en allant faire les courses son père la trouvant un peu lente à marcher, (ce qui est normal à son age) décide de la prendre dans ses bras.
Emma (c'est son prénom) qui ne l'entendait pas ainsi et qui voulait tranquillement marcher à trouver une astuce redoutable pour que son père la laisse au sol.
Elle se mit à crier en plein magasin : "Au secours !  Au secours !"  

Le père piqua un phare et emmena la petite auprès de sa mère.... :love:


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2005)

Un de mes neveux vers le même âge avait trouvé un truc similaire... En public (les supermarchés de préférences) se rouler par terre en hurlant : "Aïe ! Aïe ! Non ! Pitié !!! Au secouuurs !" Avec un air terrifié bien sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes neveux vers le même âge avait trouvé un truc similaire... En public (les supermarchés de préférences) se rouler par terre en hurlant : "Aïe ! Aïe ! Non ! Pitié !!! Au secouuurs !" Avec un air terrifié bien sûr.



Ma fille a fait ça aussi un jour ! :mouais: avec une variante dans la pharase, c'était plutôt "nOOOOOn ne me tapez pas ne me tapez paaaaaaaaaas" ! :affraid:

C'est drôle quand t'es pas parent, et que tu racontes l'annecdote aux copains  hein mais je vous assure que quand ça vous arrive ... ben vous êtes mal ! :mouais: 

 Self Control, self control : je ne connais pas cet enfant, je ne connais absolument pas cet enfant


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2005)

moi à la crèche , j'ai dit à la directrice que mon père me tapait à coups de marteau ... 

Sur ce convocation de ma mère par la directrice et bien sûr elle lui a expliquer que non , mon père ne me tapait pas à coups de marteau ... seulement qu'il était très bricoleur et faisait souvent des travaux dans la maison  

non mais quand même


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille a fait ça aussi un jour ! ......




quelque part ça me console a lire vos "peines"     

j'ai 2 enfants particuliererment ..... (remplacez les points pour ce que vous voulez  ) 
bref..... il n'attendent que il y a du monde autour d'eux pour demander:

"mamaaaaaaaaaan ????? je peux manger des gateauuuuux ??? :rose: "
"mamaaaaaaaaaan ????? je peux ouvrire la bouteille de cocaaaaaaa????   "
"mamaaaaaaaaaan ?????? je peux ENFIN prendre mon gouterrrrrrrr ???? :rateau: "

en ces moments là je me sens particulierement prete a commetre un meurtre   :mouais:  :mouais: surtout que:

il ne demandent jamais s'il pouvent vider le pot de nutella (que je trouve toujours vide)
il sont loin d'etre fameliques !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il a encore l'illusion qu'il aura besoin de mon autorisation pour découvrir les choses de la vie ! Surtout les choses terribles !_



Surtout, ne JAMAIS lui retirer ses illusions...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

- maman il est comment le cerveau d'un enfant? 
- hemmmm ????   grand (au pif)  :rose: 

- et il est comment le cerveau quand on se trompe ? 
- hemmmmm bis ?????????    pareil (au pif bis)  :rose: 

- et le cerveau d'un debile il est comment ? 
- hemmmm ?????    sait pas cheri, continue mariotennis mon coeur !!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

c'est les perles des petitous pas des mamans


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est les perles des petitous pas des mamans




Tiens à propos de perle....



PRRRRRROOOUUUUT







Ok, je sors...


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

DoudouKool - treize mois : "Allo?"
Sauf que le combiné qu'il vient de se coller sur l'oreille est... une tranche de jambon !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - hemmmm ?????    sait pas cheri, continue mariotennis mon coeur !!!



  

Après tout pourquoi pas en faire un thread des perles des parents ! 

Ma fille ce matin me racontant sa matinée de "travail" à l'école :  niveau moyenne section maternelle attention !

J'ai travaillé, j'ai colorié en rouge la ... deuxième (me demandez pas quoi je n'en sais rien ) ..et puis la troisième, la quatrième, la cinquième ...et aussi la ...heuum  :hein:  ... la  _*"untième" *? _
-    on dit première pas "untième"
- ah oui première !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

A la maison nous avons un chat, enfn une chatte plus précisément (oui vous savez celle qui n'arrêtaient pas de miauler toute la nuit ...  je suis sûre que ZeBig s'en rappelle : ayant fait l'énooooorme connerie de raconter cette mésaventure, il n'arrêtait pas de parler par la suite de _"la chatte de Lorna qui miaule toute la nuit_"  ... *bref !* )
Donc nous avons un _félin_, plutôt petit et roux, avec le poil tout doux ... ce matin nous nous apprêtions à sortir, l'angoisse commençait à se faire sentir chez ce félin ... :mouais: ouais cette pauvre bête est stressée et ne supporte pas les absences de ses chers maîtres :hosto: (autrement dit aussi maboul que moi ! )

Ma fille la plus jeune, toujours 4 ans au compteur, se met à la consoler :

-" Ne t'en fais pas, on revient vite et puis tu sais je te laisse mon doudou et doudou-singe pour te surveiller et te tenir compagnie" :love:

... puis silence ....

-" Dis maman, pourquoi elle parle pas notre langue ?" :hein:
-"  Ben elle ne parle pas d'abord, c'est un chat, donc elle miaule "
-" mais elle _miaule la France_ ???"
-" tu veux dire est-ce qu'elle miaule en français ? 
-" ben oui "
-" ben non un chat ça n'a pas de nationnalité, un chat qu'il soit français turc ou anglais parlera toujours le langage des chats, donc miaulera ..."

-" ah ... :hein: alors que les grenouilles  elles parlent le langage de gens !!!!!!! "  
-" Ça c'est juste Steve Waring qui le dit dans sa chanson !   




Du coup :mouais: je me suis demandé après ce brillant échange du matin ... est-ce qu'un chat français et un chat espagnol se comprennent ???? 

 Je relève les copies vendredi merci ... !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle j'avais 8 ans mes parents et moi avons passé de merveilleuses vacances en italie dans le combi, un de mes meilleurs souvenirs.
> A Florence, devant le musée, le grand musée de Cheppalenon, il y avait des calèches et je vois un des cochers debout devant son cheval, à attendre en parlant vite et fort et souriant à l'animal.
> :mouais:
> _"Il est idiot ce type de parler italien à son cheval, il peut pas comprendre l'italien !"_
> ...



   

moi je n'ai pas souvenir de m'être posé la question gamine des langues différentes , surtout pour les animaux ! 

Chose curieuse, enfant j'entendais mon père parler français avec un fort accent italien, mes oncles tantes italiennes de même sans jamais remarquer leur accent, petite (je sais pas moi jusqu'à .. :hein: 8/9 ans  ) je ne faisais pas de différence avec la façon de parler de ma mère par exemple (qui est française).

Ce n'est qu'en grandissant que j'ai eu cette perception de l'accent curieux  ...

 et puis un jour ma fille (toujours la petite  qui n'a vraiment pas la langue dans sa poche (qui a dit comme sa mère ?   ) ... elle devait avoir pas tout a fait deux ans en entendant mon père parler a dit tout haut "Papi tu parles pas très bien !"   :love:  (il a gardé un soupçon d'accent italien, mêlé à l'accent du sud ouest localisé "vallée toye" :love: )


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

La notion de langue étrangère pour les enfants est très floue.
Une de mes tantes a épousé un allemand qui ne parle que quelques mots de français.
Lors d'une réunion de famille, une cousine (petite, je ne sais plus quel âge) a passé la journée à le tenir par la main en lui expliquant tout et n'importe quoi, très lentement, comme à un débile léger...
Elle nous a expliqué ensuite qu'il ne devait pas avoir été beaucoup à l'école pour parler aussi mal !!


----------



## dool (8 Septembre 2005)

Bon j'en apprend tous les jours avec les mômes de maternelle, et tous les jours j'ai le droit à quelques surprises quand ces petits bouts de choux me racontent leur "savoir" et leur "grande histoire de la vie" ! :love: 

Aujourd'hui, leçon de caté ! 

A l'heure du repas, à la cantine, 16 mômes et 2 agents (en fait on est 2 nanas mais je sais pas si y'a un feminin a "agent"    :rateau: ) de cantine vaquent à leur occupations : les uns à manger et parler en même temps, les autres a couper la viande et rappeller toutes les 2 secondes comment on se tient à la cantine !
Un petit est là, toujours en train de faire le con, il en fait qu'à sa tête, ça fais 10 fois qu'on lui dit de pas pointer sa fourchette vers le voisin...rha les nouveaux ils ont de plus en plus la tête dur !    
V'là ti pas qu'on entend les cloches sonner midi...ma collègue saute sur l'occas' et dit :

- tiens t'entends Théo, les cloches sonnent maintenant tellement qu't'es pô sage ! Tout l'village va savoir que tu fais toujours des bêtises !!!!

Les autres enfants se questionnent, se cherchent du regard pour savoir où est la part de vérité (car les habitués savent bien qu'on leur raconte des conneries quand même...<<si on peut faire des blaaagues hein....>> :bebe:

Noa, 4 ans, se mets a hurler en rigolant :
- Mais naaaaaannnnnn, c'est pas vraiiiiii, c'est Jésus qui sonnent les clooooches !!!!! :mouais:  :casse: 
- ah bon ??? Heuuuu ... ben euh...et pourquoi ils les sonnent là alors ? 
- Ben parcequ'il est fatigué !!!!!   
- .......

Et le repas continua !

Et là je réfléchis encore à une logique possible dans ce raisonnement !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

depuis quelques temp fiston a tendance a nous repondre , a vouloir absolument le dernier mot 
et nous on commence serieusement a fatiguer   .......

tout a l'heure.....

- enfin, tu vas arreter de me repondre ? continue comme cela et la baffe est garantie :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

- mais mamannnn ; c'est pas de ma faute, c'est mon ceveau , il est trop intelligent !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Septembre 2005)

dis donc la modestie


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2005)

moi : tu m'en feras vraiment voir de toutes les couleurs aujourd'hui ! :mouais:
lui : ben maman, c'est joli les couleurs...

:rose:


----------



## Macbeth (20 Septembre 2005)

me fille, 3 ans a récemment tué un oison (un bb oie quoi)...et oui, je suis un gars de la campagne, j'ai des volailles.
On la trouve donc dans le poulailler, les deux mains bien serrées sur le coup de l'oison, qui est manifestement définitivement décédé.
commentaire de ma fille : 
-j'ai un fait calin à l'oie et maintenant elle dors....


Ils sont mignons, mais il font peur un peu des fois hein...:mouais:


----------



## playaman (20 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> ... les deux mains bien serrées sur le coup de l'oison, qui est manifestement définitivement décédé.
> commentaire de ma fille :
> -j'ai un fait calin à l'oie et maintenant elle dors....
> 
> ...



...J'ai peur que cela arrive avec un de mes chats ...


Ma fille n'arrive definitivement pas a dire j'ai congé...

Les phrases types:

Demain... Je conge ?

C'est quand que j'ai congelé ?

J'ai beau lui expliquer, rien n'y fait (pour l'instant)


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai peur que cela arrive avec un de mes chats ...
> 
> 
> Ma fille n'arrive definitivement pas a dire j'ai congé...
> ...



ça aurait pu être pire : 

"papa, le chat a pris congé"......pour "le chat est congelé ..." 


_je sors tout de suite..._


----------



## Macbeth (20 Septembre 2005)

ah les raté, il y en a un paquet quand même.
 L'aprétititif, le togoban, déglonfé, reglonfé.

ah, elle m'en a fait une bonne aussi l'autre jour en bagnole. une voiture qui se traine un peu devant, elle crie : -"Allez Pépééééé !!".
Elle aurait pu dire des truc un peu plus vulgaire, en voiture, on se contrôle pas toujours... hahum.


----------



## playaman (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ça aurait pu être pire :
> 
> "papa, le chat a pris congé"......pour "le chat est congelé ..."



3 jours plus tard, bon ma petite ce soir on mange du chat   



			
				Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> ah, elle m'en a fait une bonne aussi l'autre jour en bagnole. une voiture qui se traine un peu devant, elle crie : -"Allez Pépééééé !!".
> Elle aurait pu dire des truc un peu plus vulgaire, en voiture, on se contrôle pas toujours... hahum.



Excellent


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> ah les raté, il y en a un paquet quand même.
> L'aprétititif, le togoban, déglonfé, reglonfé.
> 
> ah, elle m'en a fait une bonne aussi l'autre jour en bagnole. une voiture qui se traine un peu devant, elle crie : -"Allez Pépééééé !!".
> Elle aurait pu dire des truc un peu plus vulgaire, en voiture, on se contrôle pas toujours... hahum.


  Aaaaah oui, ça me rappelle ma ch'tite vers deux ans, alors qu'une voiture bouchait un peu le passage, et alors qu'aucun des deux parents ne manifestait quelque impatience que ce soit, tout à coup une petite voix colèrique est montée des sièges arrières :

« *Bon ! Tu te pousses tes fesses, toi ?* »  :rose:  

Comme ce n'est pas du tout l'une de mes expressions, j'ai lancé un regard interrogateur vers ma douce et tendre qui est devenue soudain un peu rouge des joues, au-dessus d'un joli sourire géné...   

Après on va dire que les hommes sont agressifs au volant...


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2005)

Tout à l'heure, Lucas, 6 ans, se cogne l'arcade sourcillière contre le crâne de son frère qui dit :
- Ça fait mal, ton ½il ! :hosto: 
- C'est normal, y'a mon os autour ! :love:


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2005)

François, 5 ans, va au jardin. Sa mère :
- Tu vas où ?
- Ben chercher de la cathédrale !!! 
- ...   :mouais:  :hein: ...

C'était du basilic !


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Octobre 2005)

et beh... Déjà à cet age ? :love: :love:


----------



## Macoufi (4 Octobre 2005)

"Léon, tu te souviens du Parc Legall ? 
- euh...
"celui qui est derrière chez Albertine, tu sais ?
- ah, oui !!! je me rapelle, juste à côté de Babeloued !!
 :mouais:  :modo:  :hosto: 

_il s'avère qu'il avait demandé à sa grand-mère de l'emmener à ce parc, 
et qu'elle avait trouvé ça trop loin... "j'vais pas t'emmener là-bas, c'est à babeloued !!"_ 
  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2005)

Ce midi, grandes interrogations de mon môme de quatre ans, sur l'alimentation des animaux. "Et les rhinocéros, ça mange quoi ?" "Et les carottes, qui c'est qui les mange ?"
Vient la question délicate : "Et les papillons, ça mange quoi ?"
Je lui explique la vie délicate des papillons. La chenille, le cocon, et le papillon, qui ne mange rien, parce qu'il ne vit qu'une journée. Et lui, lumineux : "ben alors, les papillons, ils mangent du vent!"
:love:


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2005)

Lucas, 6 ans, apr&#232;s qu'on lui ait expliqu&#233; avec moultes pr&#233;cautions ce qu'&#233;tait un terroriste kamikaze, prend l'air d&#233;tach&#233; :
&#171; Ben ils sont fous, moi je prends une grenade et hop ! &#187; (mime de se sauver en courant) :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2005)

Ma fille a passé son dimanche à s'interroger sur Harry POtter 3.
"Comment ils ont remonté le temps?
- ben avec le collier
- Oui mais quand ils sotn derrière les citrouilles, pourquoi ils se retournent?
- Ben parce qu'en même temps ils sont derrière les arbres et ils font du bruit-oui, mpais comment ils peuvent être derrière les arbres en même temps?
- Ben parce qu'ils ont remonté le temps
-Ben oui, mais la première fois ils n'ont pas remonté le temps
-Ben si, quand même, puisqu'ils sont déjà revenus...
-Oui, mais la première fois...





et comme ça pendant 2 heures...    

Essayez d'expliquer la théorie de la relativité appliquée au temps à une môme de 7 ans, c'est pas simple:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## rezba (17 Octobre 2005)

J'ai connu cette p&#233;riode. Effectivement, tr&#232;s difficile. Je m'en suis tir&#233; en lui montrant "retour vers le futur".


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2005)

J'y avais bien pensé en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Au p'tit déj' ... entre deux bouchées de tartines, ma fille (toujours 4 ans) marque une pause et s'exclame :

- "J'ai une musique dans ma tête " :love: 

Et puis juste après (enchaînement d'idées à la Luna le matin :mouais: )
- En faiteuuu dans la chanson (un super CD reçu hier  ) tu sais quand les enfants sont dans un bateau y'en à un qui tombe à l'eau ben il crie "au secouuuuurs" parce qu'il a plus de pied 
moi : 
-  ... :hein: aaah mais noooon il n'a *plus pied*, tu sais quand on ne peut pas toucher le fond parce que c'est trop profond ...
- aaaah :rateau: n'importe quoi moi 
- oui tu l'as dit  allez mange ta tartine on va être en retard !
- Mais non il a dit qu'il était 8h le monsieur, mais sur Fransscultur' pas à Pau ! 

:hein:  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Octobre 2005)

C'est trop bien les enfants :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (18 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop bien les enfants :love: :love:



ouai, j'en veux un tout de suite !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ouai, j'en veux un tout de suite !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Plait-il ?


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?


Non non, la bonne question est "on peut t'aider ? " c'est un forum d'entraide ici


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ouai, j'en veux un tout de suite !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


dans quelques mois elle nous dira " ben c'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd"  :love:


----------



## Malow (18 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans quelques mois elle nous dira " ben c'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd"  :love:



c'est sûr...il est pas sourd le jahrom


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans quelques mois elle nous dira " ben c'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd"  :love:




Si ça lui tombe dans l'oreille, elle a peut de chance d'être enceinte Malow...  :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Malow (18 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si ça lui tombe dans l'oreille, elle a peut de chance d'être enceinte Malow...  :rateau: :mouais:



hein ..? quoi..? comment... ?


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ouai, j'en veux un tout de suite !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




Je t'ai dit ok pour des enfants, à condition de les adopter.

D'ailleurs j'ai trouvé une annonce intéressante, une jeune thailandaise de 16 ans... :rose:


----------



## playaman (22 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ouai, j'en veux un tout de suite !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




Dis pas ça, tu risquerais de le regretter, surtout si tu le fait avec ton cher et tendre :love: 
Jamais je ne presenterais le croisement a Flore (ca risque d'etre pire que ceux de Bixente   )

Bisous les papous et les mamous !!!


----------



## playaman (23 Octobre 2005)

Et les autres aussi pardon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

A table ce midi je ne sais plus ce que je disais... mais ma fille de 4 ans me regarde et me dit :

-" T'es un peu "foufouille" toi maman !"

Elle marque une pause

-"Foufouille &#231;a veut dire un peu folle."


 ouais je vois un peu fofolle et un peu ... :mouais:     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas.
> :mouais:


Ah ça s'voit que môsieur me connait pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

Là, il y à juste 1 mn:

Elle occupée à jouer silencieusement au salon sort _tout soudain©_ de son mutisme :

-" C'est pas bientôt votre mariage hein maman ?" (air blasé)
-" euuuuh nooon  pourquoi ?
-"Parce que moi je vous voir vous marier ! "


_oué ben tu attendras _


----------



## iNano (4 Novembre 2005)

Un souvenir qui me revient... 
Un jour où nous étions chez ma grand-mère qui habite au 4ème étage d'un immeuble, je dis à ma petite soeur (qui devait avoir 5/6 ans) : 
"Va appeler l'ascenceur, steplait."
Et elle de courir sur le palier et de se mettre à crier : 
"ASCENCEUR ! AAAASCEEENNNNCEEEUUUURRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!
- C'est bon, c'est bon ! Il t'a entendu ! "

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

J'ai la même à la maison (posté il y à un an)  


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon une qui date mais qui me revient à l'instant, un jour arrivées toutes deux, devant l'ascenceur de notre immeuble, je suggère à ma petite puce (pas tout a fait 3 ans à l'époque) d'appeler l'ascenceur en indiquant d'un signe de la tête le bouton "appel", Luna positionne alors ses deux mains autour de sa bouche et se met à crier :
> 
> - Asceeeeeenceuuuuuuuur
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là, il y à juste 1 mn:
> 
> Elle occupée à jouer silencieusement au salon sort _tout soudain©_ de son mutisme :
> 
> ...



Note pour sm : tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note pour sm : tout n'est pas perdu



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Novembre 2005)

Ma fille de 4 ans qui a un peu de mal à pronncer les "r", a remarqué que je lisais beaucoup de livre de :
"STA' WAZ"

Et ma fille de 7 ans me dessine un duel au sabre laser de entre Luke Skywalker et Dark Vador en utilisant les bonnes couleurs des sabres avec les bons personnages. Elle n'a vu "L'Empire contre attaque" qu'une seul fois... (et à mon avis pas en entier) :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Novembre 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille de 4 ans qui a un peu de mal à pronncer les "r", a remarqué que je lisais beaucoup de livre de :
> "STA' WAZ"
> 
> Et ma fille de 7 ans me dessine un duel au sabre laser de entre Luke Skywalker et Dark Vador en utilisant les bonnes couleurs des sabres avec les bons personnages. Elle n'a vu "L'Empire contre attaque" qu'une seul fois... (et à mon avis pas en entier) :mouais: :mouais:





Qu'est que nos gamins nous coupe le souffle parfois!


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Novembre 2005)

Ma fille de 4 ans veut toujours qu'on lui laisse la fin des plats même si son assiette est pleine et qu'elle  n'arrive pas à la finir. Pour illustrer sa gourmandise ma femme veut sortir l'adage bien connu et commence :
- Ma fille c'est ce qui s'appelle avoir les yeux plus gros que... que...
- ...papa, s'empresse de répondre ma fille.  :hein: :mouais: 

(Faudrait-il que je maigrisse ?!?...  )


----------



## the-monk (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, je post pas souvent, mais je vous lis pas mal, je viens de découvrir ce topic, qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent etre mignon et drole quand ils s'y mettent.

J'en ai deux-trois assez marrante:

- Mon neveu, un soir il demande à sa mère "pourquoi est ce qu'on travail?", alors ma soeur entreprant de lui expliquer sans trop insiter sur le coté materialiste du travail, mais plus sur les satisfaction qu'on peut en retirer, ça dure bien 5 minutes, à la fin mon neuveu la regarde quelques secondes pensivement et ajoute:

 "et pourquoi bob l'éponge il s'appelle bob l'éponge?"




Une autre qui m'est arrivé jeudi, dans l'école où je suis, je participe à une association ( Pégase,  http://assospegase.free.fr) Avec cette assoc, on va par binome dans des classes des écoles primaires proches et on leur fait une initiation à la science, dnas mon binome on leur parle d'astronomie, jeudi on leur à parler du soleil, sa composition et différents truc, à un moment on voulait orienter notre intervention sur les sondes qui ont obsever le soleil, donc on leur demande, " comment est ce que les scientifiques ont fait pour avoir ces informations?" 

Réponse d'un des enfant de la classe: " Par Internet........"


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Novembre 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille de 4 ans veut toujours qu'on lui laisse la fin des plats même si son assiette est pleine et qu'elle  n'arrive pas à la finir. Pour illustrer sa gourmandise ma femme veut sortir l'adage bien connu et commence :
> - Ma fille c'est ce qui s'appelle avoir les yeux plus gros que... que...
> - ...papa, s'empresse de répondre ma fille.  :hein: :mouais:
> 
> (Faudrait-il que je maigrisse ?!?...  )




La vérité sort de la bouche des enfants!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Tiens je l'ai jamais appelé "vérité"


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2005)

Mon gamin qui joue avec une figurine Lucky Luke, silencieusement, lance tout à coup :
« Dis donc, il a les jambes écartées !
Et après queqlues secondes de silence :
- Il est amoureux ou quoi ? »:affraid:  :affraid: :sick:  :rose:





Après enquête, il n'y avait pas de lien direct entre les deux phrases. Ouf.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je l'ai jamais appelé "vérité"




Je suis pas  journaliste d'enquête pour tout vérifier l'information!
Vexé?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

non c'était juste une blague assez horrible


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas  journaliste d'enquête pour tout vérifier l'information!
> Vexé?



tu est trop naïve  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

- Dis maman c'est qui Supermoquette ?
- Alors euh par où commencer ma puce ? Supermoquette souvent appelé SM et parfois Momo ... est un monsieur moustachu qui hante les forums. Toujours là pour sortir une connerie ou une vanne.
Parfois lui seul se comprend, souvent on a peur de l'avoir compris.
Bref un post de SuperMoquette c'est comme un bonbon emballé faut arriver à enlever ce qu'il y à autour pour trouver le meilleur :love:
-  ouais et ben moi l'autre fois, et ben et ben chez mamie et ben je suis tombée sur un bonbon pas bon.
- Ah ouais, on ne gagne pas à tous les coups :rateau:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (7 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est trop naïve  :rateau:




C'est pas juste je peux jamais le cacher! Je fais avec! quoi!  


Eh ben que la terre tourne!


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Novembre 2005)

Ma Fille de 4 ans nous explique que parfois elle fait délibéremment des tâches sur ses vêtements pour pouvoir les changer le lendemain.

Ma femme lui répond que c'est pas bien car du coup elle (ma femme) doit faire plein de lessives.

Sur ce ma fille s'exclame d'un ton très sérieux et autoritaire "Papa il fait jamais de lessive !"    (Sous entendu il pourrait un peu aider... :mouais:   )

Y'en a qui sont super forts pour détourner l'attention


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas juste je peux jamais le cacher! Je fais avec! quoi!
> 
> 
> Eh ben que la terre tourne!




ça y est elle me déteste :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça y est elle me déteste :love:



tu savais? les gens naïfs ne sont pas portés à la rancune, ne perdent pas de temps à ruminer veangeance!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

J'aimerais pas être naif et qu'on me dise "tourne-toi"


----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

Les miens parlent pas ils sont trop petits.
ils disent juste TA quand ils me refilent tout ce qui leur passe sous la main. :king:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais pas être naif et qu'on me dise "tourne-toi"





  

Très rigolo! 

quelle chance d'avoir toujours eu un ange gardien! OUF! Dire que d'autres arrivent à lancer un : «TA»  suivi d'un petit sifflement significatif comme : je t'emmerde. 
Ça sert à quelque chose dans la vie!


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> tu savais? les gens naïfs ne sont pas portés à la rancune, ne perdent pas de temps à ruminer veangeance!



qu'on lui l'intégrale du "sonnyboy illustré" et elle sera au top :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (11 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'on lui l'intégrale du "sonnyboy illustré" et elle sera au top :love:







traitement choc? Est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs choix? j'ai une amie qui a passé le test du tirroir et elle a été sauvée par la sonnerie du téléphone.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

ça vient de tomber , ou plutot fiston vient de me faire tomber du lit :

- mamannnnnnn regarde !!!!!!!!!     
- quoi?????:sleep: :sleep: 
- c'est un lapin qui m'a laissé des pieces pour ma dent et pas la souris    




la gaffe     

hier soir, etant trop fatigué d'attendre d'aller mettre quelques pieces sous le coussin 
j'ai eu la brillant idée d'imprimer sur une feuille
"merci pour ta dent , ton copain Lapin" et de la deposer devant la porte de sa  chambre avec quelques pieces   

zut , c'est pas le lapin mais la sourie !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Novembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Gilbertus (13 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ça vient de tomber , ou plutot fiston vient de me faire tomber du lit :
> 
> - mamannnnnnn regarde !!!!!!!!!
> - quoi?????:sleep: :sleep:
> ...



Princess Tatav ou comment faire s'écrouler un mythe d'enfant que des générations de parents on construit avec patience et amour


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> zut , c'est pas le lapin mais la sourie !!!


    

Ben ouais avec tous ces animaux, pâques y'à les cloches les p'tits poussins les oeufs et les lapins en chocolat, la souris pour les dents !

Pour continuer dans la lancée "les mères gaffeuses" :rose: ... j'en ai une, je suis pas très très fière :rose: mais bon j'assume ! 

Jeudi soir, la veille de sa première compétition de natation, ma fille aînée était _un peu_ stressée : :mouais: en fait elle était carrément angoissée ! :hein:
Elle devait faire un 50 m crawl, dans une piscine de 25m de long ça fait donc deux longueurs (au fond là bas y'en à qui suivent pas ! :hein: ) et donc il faut faire un virage, ce fameux virage appelé *culbute*.
Première année de compétition, première compétition : elle ne maîtrise pas la bête.

Moi pour lui remonter le moral je m'exclame haut et fort (bonjour monsieur voisin  ) :

-"  mais ouiii tu vas la réussir ta turlutte "
Là je vous fais le visage de mon chéri ---> :affraid:
Le visage de ma fille -->  :mouais:

Moi -->  :sick: :affraid:  :hosto:


 :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Heureusement elle n'a pas saisi toute l'ampleur de la gaffe ... 
J'en ai pleuré de rire (et je ris encore )


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

excellent le coup de la turlutte...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois que c'est cela qu'on appelle *"Lapsus linguæ"*..._
> :rose:  :love:


    Ce doit être ça ... :rose:

Sinon là j'y pense :affraid: ça reste entre nous hein ? :hein: 

 non parce que bon mon image de maman très soucieuse de l'éducation tout ça ...enfin vous comprenez je suis sûre ! :rose: 

Edit : là j'y pense N°2 :affraid: pourvu qu'elle n'ai pas l'idée de raconter à ses copines (qui le raconteront aux parents) la méprise de sa môman, ou mieux au prof de natation " et ben maman elle appelle ça une turlutte"

:sick:
:rose:


----------



## dool (14 Novembre 2005)

En même temps, ptite diablotine de mère, il faut savoir que l'éducation sessuelle doit commencer de plus en plus tôt...pour preuve : 
Ma môman, instit en CE2, ramasse 2 billets doux tombés de la poche d'une fille. 
le premier disais "Rayane j'ai envie de faire l'amour avec toi. et toi ?" 
et le second "oui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (il ne me semble pas avoir oublier de ! ) 
 :hein: 

Ah au moins il n'y avais aucune faute !!! :rateau: 


A vous de jouer les parents.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, ptite diablotine de mère, il faut savoir que l'éducation sessuelle doit commencer de plus en plus tôt...pour preuve :
> Ma môman, instit en CE2, ramasse 2 billets doux tombés de la poche d'une fille.
> le premier disais "Rayane j'ai envie de faire l'amour avec toi. et toi ?"
> et le second "oui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (il ne me semble pas avoir oublier de ! )
> ...


  

Ça me fait penser que ma fille vers l'âge de 3/4 ans pensait que s'embrasser sur la bouche c'était faire l'amour, je vous dit pas quand elle racontait à la garderie de la maternelle "et ben mes parents ils font tout le temps l'amour devant moi !" 

Ou alors lors d'un anniversaire d'une copine qui fêtait ses 7 ans, j'amène ma fille j'accepte le café proposé par la maman, on discute et avant de partir je vais dans la chambre , histoire de dire aurevoir.
Et là je trouve le petit frère 6 ans à quatre pattes derrière une autre copine de sa grande soeur elle aussi à quatre pattes en train de lui dire "je vais te lécher le cul"*  :hein: 

Alors bon ouais on a du boulot les parents :hein: 

  

*c'est le petit qui a dit ça, pas moi hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors lors d'un anniversaire d'une copine qui fêtait ses 7 ans, j'amène ma fille j'accepte le café proposé par la maman, on discute et avant de partir je vais dans la chambre , histoire de dire aurevoir.
> Et là je trouve le petit frère 6 ans à quatre pattes derrière une autre copine de sa grande soeur elle aussi à quatre pattes en train de lui dire "je vais te lécher le cul"*  :hein:



Comme quoi, pas besoin d'être bien vieux pour apprécier les bonnes choses  :modo:


----------



## maiwen (15 Novembre 2005)

_les aventures de mon petit frère et des abbréviations_ 

dans un livre de vocabulaire anglais/français, il lit :  
- to dispprove of ... ça veut dire désapprouver cucu haine ou cucu cheu ... 
 dis, c'est quoi q-q-n ? et c'est quoi q-q-cheu ?  

 :love:


----------



## playaman (15 Novembre 2005)

-... Le premier arrivé à la maison est une grosse patate !
- Bein vas y court.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Fais gaffe aux Z sur les murs  (oui dans les endroits cachés derrière le canapé...par là ! )

Par ici il y à quelques temps, la petite  dit à son père :

 et ben, et ben le père Noël il habite au pôle mort ! 

Et siiiii c'est vraieuuuh ! 



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et si personne jamais n'a réussi à le voir, c'est qu'il se déplace dans l'angle du même nom !_


Voilàààààà 

Depuis elle fait de grands progrès en matière de géographie et questions pratiques niveau livraison à domicile :mouais: 

Sinon un matin j'ai eu droit entre le 3è et 4è étage ... à ....
-" :hein: dis ... comment ils font les bébés pour arriver dans le ventre et grandir grandir ...?  "

-" :sick: bon euh ... :mouais:  "


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Décembre 2005)

Une petite fille de 3 ans s'approche de moi, en mimant une grande personne qui tiend une cigarette puis me tend le bout de bois et me dit : "tiens, goutte ma fume" !!!
J'étais morte de rire...


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

aux 50 ans d'un pote mon fils me tend un pétard bêtement,je tire une taffe,bilan pratiquement 1 heure de coma dans un transat (il faut dire que j'ai trois ados 19,17,13),ça laisse perplexe sur l'effet du produit!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon un matin j'ai eu droit entre le 3è et 4è étage ... à ....
> -" :hein: dis ... comment ils font les bébés pour arriver dans le ventre et grandir grandir ...?  "
> 
> -" :sick: bon euh ... :mouais:  "


Pas par le cul en tout cas.



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Une petite fille de 3 ans s'approche de moi me tend le bout de bois et me dit : "tiens, goutte ma


La charte !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

aujourd(hui je me casse (encore) un'ongle.....j'attends d'avoir moins de monde pour filer en reserve et chercher ma lime pour reparer le degat....

j'ouvre a la volée la porte et  .....boummmmm  :   

haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :casse: :mouais: :mouais: 

j'ai fait valser une petite fille de 3/4 ans :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

- mais que tu fais ici ?  

- je cherche dans tes boites le pere noel , je sais qu'il se cache ici ma maman me l'as dit avant de venir ici ,  mais toi tu as trop de boites


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

au dîner, m'a mère a fait gouter à mon petit frère un "pâté végétal" :afraid: (un truc sans goût mais on s'en fou c'est bio )
réaction : 
- mouais ... ça va ... mais je préfère quand même les pâtés d'animaux D) ... mais pas ceux de biche !!! 

 :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Papa, papa regarde un:

Encopètre

Quoi fiston...?

mais oui un Encopètre

C'est quoi un Encopètre ?

Un truc dans le ciel qui fait un bruit terrible...

Ah un Hélicoptère :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Pour la sortie d'Harry Potter, je suis allée le voir en VO  :love: 
Les salles de VF étant pleines 4, 5h à l'avance, certains parents avec des pitiots de 5-6 ans se sont aussi rabattus sur la VO. :affraid: 
A un moment, pendant le film, Dumbledore dit qu'il faut choisir entre what is right et and is easy... 
Et là, une petite voix de petite fille s'élève dans la salle... " Rhoooo il a dit *ZIZI*  " 
   J'en ai rit jusqu'à la fin du film


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

Quand j'etais petit je voulais etre gynecologue,alors les dames me demandaient pourquoi,ben pour voir le zizi des dames


----------



## dool (9 Janvier 2006)

Tout à l'heure, v'là t'y pas que je me penche pour fermer le manteau de ce brave Théo, 3 ans et des bananes. Mon pull, pas moulant pour le coup, se relâche donc un peu...le petit tâte un peu au niveau de la poitrine et me dit :
- Est-ce que t'as des "simples" ??
-  :hein:  euuuuhhh, nan, j'ai un double !!!   :mouais: 



...nan mais oh ! Ca se voit non ?? ...et ils apprennent rien dans c'técole !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tout à l'heure, v'là t'y pas que je me penche pour fermer le manteau de ce brave Théo, 3 ans et des bananes. Mon pull, pas moulant pour le coup, se relâche donc un peu...le petit tâte un peu au niveau de la poitrine et me dit :
> - Est-ce que t'as des "simples" ??
> -  :hein:  euuuuhhh, nan, j'ai un double !!!   :mouais:
> 
> ...



Tiens, je pensais que dieu était omniscient...  

p.s: Tu es sur que ce n'était pas supermoquette?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Janvier 2006)

La neige, c'est beauuuuuuuuuuuuu ! quand c'est pas encore fondu ! 

En sortant un matin l'épais manteau blanc recouvrant ma belle contrée avait bien fondu laissant la place à de superbes tas bruns dégoulinants..... Je vais jusqu'à la bagnole avec fiston (2ans) et je me répète sans cesse "beurk beurk beurk, c'est dégueulasse ! logique ! 

Arrivé face au bien connu Lion de Waterloo, mon fils s'écrie "beurk" papa, "beurk" ! 

Bien vu ! depuis il n'en démord pas neige=beurk ! 

*********
Après quelques parties de courses de bagnole sur console vidéo, où le but semble tenir plus de l'écrasage de piétons que du respect du code de la route, je prends fiston sous le bras et hop, petit tour en voiture (la vraie, ce coup ci).....Après qques centaines de mètres, celui huuurle dans la voiture !!! Je freine, m'arrête sur le coté en vitesse, me retourne et le vois hilare, finissant sa phrase: " boum papa, cassé la voiture.....vroum vroum encore encore boum ! "

y'a plus de jeunesse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Papa, papa regarde un:
> 
> Encopètre
> 
> ...




  

Le mien (celui qui va se choper 23 ans aux prunes) c'était un *hémicroptère*, et il aimait pas ça, ça faisait peur aux *pampilunes**.

:love:



(*) Libellules


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que t'as des "simples" ??



T'as de la chance, il aurait pu dire "cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir !".


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance, il aurait pu dire "cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir !".


tu crois franchement qu'il aurait dit ça ? :rateau:
tu sais les jeunes de nos jours


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben ma fille a dit une fois à son grand-père un truc du genre : "Je te prie d'arrêter de dire des gros mots en ma présence" !


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et le mien qui nous dit d'un ton énervé :
> "Je suis sans cesse contrarié par mon frère. Il m'agaaaace vous comprenez ?"
> :mouais:


:love: :love: adorable  , mais c'est lequel, il a quel âge ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui est contrarié il a six ans, et celui qui fait c... tout le monde deux ans et quelques !



      même chose.... en version fille !!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Aleeeerte Rouge !! Alerte Rouge

:afraid: quoi fiston ?

Aleeeerte Rouge !! Alerte Rouge !!

Quoi qu'est ce qu'il y a fiston...

Ben mon frère il mange les arbres....et c'est même pas bon.....



  

Sont con à cette âge :love: :love: :love: 

Martin 4 ans et Arthur 1 an.....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y aiment bien les alertes, on dirait.
> :rateau:
> 
> _Manque plus que la sirène à manivelle de Pépé Boyington© !_




 excellent...mais surtout qu'ils ne voient pas ça...ça risque de donner des idées à celui de 7 ans et l'autre Kamikaze de 4 ans....:love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y aiment bien les alertes, on dirait.
> :rateau:
> 
> _Manque plus que la sirène à manivelle de Pépé Boyington© !_
> ...



- "ça va bol de riz ?"
- " et toi Boyington ?"


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis sans cesse contrarié par mon frère. Il m'agaaaace vous comprenez ?"
> :mouais:




   

J'aimerai vraiment le rencontrer le petit Henry moi :love:


----------



## Pifou (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Martin 4 ans et Arthur 1 an.....


 
Amusant ça, nous aussi on a un p'tit Arthur qui vient tout juste d'avoir un an (dimanche dernier) :king: 

Sacrée boite à bétises celui-là :rateau: , pas froid aux yeux :casse: et celles qu'il n'invente pas (de bétises), sa soeur (Laura, bientôt 3 ans) lui souffle


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Amusant ça, nous aussi on a un p'tit Arthur qui vient tout juste d'avoir un an (dimanche dernier) :king:



Comme tu dis, pifou à un p'tit Arthur, on à aussi Lemmy et Le Concombre Masqué, Manque plus que Pif, Hercule, et Placide et Muzo pour avoir tous les persos de feu Vaillant !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis, pifou à un p'tit Arthur, on à aussi Lemmy et Le Concombre Masqué, Manque plus que Pif, Hercule, et Placide et Muzo pour avoir tous les persos de feu Vaillant !



:bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...Martin 4 ans et Arthur 1 an.....


Arthur, Martin... heu non rien  



			
				Pascalseventy-seven a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis, pifou à un p'tit Arthur, on à aussi Lemmy et Le Concombre Masqué, Manque plus que Pif, Hercule, et Placide et Muzo pour avoir tous les persos de feu Vaillant !


Camaraaaaaaaaaaaades......
   :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Arthur, Martin... heu non rien
> 
> 
> Camaraaaaaaaaaaaades......
> :rateau:


mdr


----------



## Virpeen (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon, cette perle date de quelques semaines... L'une de mes élèves devait participer au Téléthon en chantant avec des copains. Et de me dire : « Ça me tarde samedi car nous, pour le Téléthon, on fait un duo à trois. »


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

-Dis mon fiston, pourquoi tu as fais ça à ton frère?

*- Parce que ...*

-ça veut rien dire "parce que".... 

*- Alors pourquoi on a inventé ce mot papa ?*

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Ça faisait longtemps ...  mes félicitations aux petits hein ! 

Il y à quelques jours entre midi et deux .. à la maison ...
Moi : " Luna ..regarde moi ? :mouais: ... tu as les joues drôlement rouges ... ce sont des boutons ... ou voyons approche ... tu t'es maquillée ? 
Elle (4 ans 1/2) :  oui c'est pour être _heureuse_
Moi : Heureuse ? 
Elle : oui avec du rose au joue ça fait _heureuse_ ... cet après-midi je vois Baptiste :love:et il faut que j'ai l'air heureuse ... :rose: parce que c'est mon amoureux ...



_
Bon ok mais on va faire un p'tit tour à la salle de bain avant de repartir quand même ..._


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Excellent


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent


Il y à une suite ... :sick: 

Mercredi invitée à l'anniversaire de sa super copine : le matin je lui dis : et tout à l'heure c'est super tu vas à l'anniversaire de Pauline.

-  oui et en plus il va y avoir beaucoup de monde
- Ah oui c'est vrai tu va voir ..Ana ... Eloïse , Katia ...
- Et baptiiiiiste :love:
- Ah oui c'est vrai qu'il est invité
- ouis ben moi je vais l'embrasser ! 
- ah oui ? 
- oui d'abord je vais l'enfermer dans une cage, je m'y mettrai aussi comme ça il pourra pas en sortir et là ... là .... :love::love: (voix toute petite) ...je vais lui faire de ces bisouuuus
- :hein:

 .... un petit moment plus tard ...
Tu sais Luna avant d'enfermer Baptiste ... assure-toi qu'il n'est pas contre sinon ça risque de ne pas être très drôle hein.

-  pas d'accord et oh c'est mon amoureux !


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

elle tient de sa mère ?   

ça promet didonc :love:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est mignon.....


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il y à une suite ... :sick:
> 
> -  pas d'accord et oh c'est mon amoureux !




:love: Je suis très fière de la fille de ma filleule 

Un des mes fils pourrait parrainer Luna sur Kids MacGé.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle tient de sa mère ?
> 
> ça promet didonc :love:


 je décline toute responsabilité quand à l'imagination (trop) débordante de la miss Luna : je n'ai vraiment rien à voir avec cette histoire de cage !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :love: Je suis très fière de la fille de ma filleule
> 
> Un des mes fils pourrait parrainer Luna sur Kids MacGé.....



Hey mais c'est une super idée ça parrain   parce que tu sais macG elle connait et mon avatar elle le repère de loin ...et un jour (au mois d'Octobre 2005) ... elle vient me voir à mon bureau avec ça ... :

 regarde c'est ton bonhomme avec les cornes et son casque


:love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> regarde c'est ton bonhomme avec les cornes et son casque


 
Ah oui tiens...


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Mort de rire... 

On va lancer un MacGé kids...

Benjamin ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens...



 Dessiné de mémoire hein _"sans de modèle"_ :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dessiné de mémoire hein _"sans de modèle"_ :rateau:


 
Me souviens oui...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire...
> 
> On va lancer un MacGé kids...
> 
> Benjamin ? :rose:


  

Va falloir qu'elle apprenne à écrire quelques mots de plus quand même avant:hein: et en minuscules 

Juste comme ça ... on sait jamais  va falloir le coin MiniGamerz 
Et une "salle de jeux" à la place du "bar" 


Ps : WebO


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Trop mignon* la cage pour les filles heureuses et les garçons qu'ont rien demandé (et qui d'ailleurs se rendent pas compte de leur chance sur le moment, en général : on est forts nous les gars de tous z'âges pour passer à côté !)
> 
> :rose:
> :hein:






> :love:Je ne réclame rien : j'obtiens tant :love:



tu l'as mis dans ta signature


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

ma mère est obligée de gueuler pour que mon frère (12 ans quand même !) prenne sa douche :mouais:
et lui, d'un air piteux, des larmes dans la voix  : 
- t'aimes pas ton enfant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ma mère est obligée de gueuler pour que mon frère (12 ans quand même !) prenne sa douche :mouais:
> et lui, d'un air piteux, des larmes dans la voix  :
> - t'aimes pas ton enfant


Tiens j'aurais quelqu'un à lui présenter à ton frère


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'aurais quelqu'un à lui présenter à ton frère


tu veux le mettre dans une cage pour lui faire prendre sa douche ? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux le mettre dans une cage pour lui faire prendre sa douche ? :afraid:


Naaaan ma fille aînée  
On dirait qu'ils ont quelques poinst communs ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan ma fille aînée
> On dirait qu'ils ont quelques poinst communs ...


ah oui tout de suite la douche à deux ... ça motive ...   

cela dit il a beaucoup évolué, plus petit, quand ma mère le trainait dans la salle de bain, il hurlait :
- aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah personne ne m'aaaaaaaaime persooooone ne m'aaaaaaaime 
  

ça s'est restreint à sa mamouñette


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui tout de suite la douche à deux ... ça motive ...
> 
> cela dit il a beaucoup évolué, plus petit, quand ma mère le trainait dans la salle de bain, il hurlait :
> - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah personne ne m'aaaaaaaaime persooooone ne m'aaaaaaaime
> ...


arretez de le laver, de le pommader de le talquer de l'huiler, de le shampouiner ce pauvre enfant!...
Un homme ça doit pas etre elevé comme une fi-fille...laissez le s'ébattre dans la boue, laissez le s'éveiller a ses esprits animeaux comme disait le bon maitre, françois rabelais.
pove gosse....


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> arretez de le laver, de le pommader de le talquer de l'huiler, de le shampouiner ce pauvre enfant!...
> Un homme ça doit pas etre elevé comme une fi-fille...laissez le s'ébattre dans la boue, laissez le s'éveiller a ses esprits animeaux comme disait le bon maitre, françois rabelais.
> pove gosse....


si jamais tu viens un jour à une AES, on te sentira arriver toi


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

faut pas les laisser s'engluer,chez nous c'est co ça,les filles c'est la Colonelle qui gère,le fiston c'est moi moi qui gère,debout 6 heures et que ça te pète au cul comme une boule de gui et le soir le morveux il est bien content de recevoir ses 50 euros , non mais ! (çà c'est pendant les vacances ):hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon, alors le contexte :
Mon frère qui a un copain avec un truc lumineux bleu anti mouche.
Mon neveu de 5 ans qui me montre sa nouvelle petite voiture tuning.


il m'explique : tu vois tonton, quand on ouvre le coffre, il y a de la musique techno, et quand on appuie le bouton sur le toit, les phares s'allument (ainsi que 2 lumières bleus sous la voiture).
Je lui fais remarquer la lumière sous la voiture, et là très sérieux, il m'explique que c'est pour tuer les mouches !
  


du tuning insecticide quoi !
 :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

...tuning anti-mouche  

Martin 4 ans...

-Fiston arrêtes ces bêtises...t'es plus un bébé....:mouais: 

- Oui bof papa...je sais pas...

-T'es un "grand" maintenant fiston....

- Non papa...je suis moyennement petit papa :rateau: 

KC...papa :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

IL y a quelques années:

-Papa , papa vient vite je suis grand....

- J'arrive fiston 2 secondes.....

- dépêche toi je suis grand...viens viiiiiiite....

-J'ariiiiiiive............

.
.
.

 trop tard !!!! il est redevenu tout petit .......mon zizi.......:rose:


----------



## dool (20 Janvier 2006)

Mickaël, classe de grande section, fait son travail tranquilou atablé avec les copains. Une ligne à recopier. ... D'un coup, il me regarde perplexe, muet, angoissé...  ... j'étais sensée être en pause mais quand on fais sa pause dans l'école, on ne se plaint pas et on prend l'angoissé en charge avant qu'il ne passe du côté obscur de la fracture psychique !  ...

"- Qu'est ce qu'il y a Mickaël ?
 - J'y arrive pas !
 - Mais si, il est très bien ton mot là ! 
 - Mais.....[lourd silence]...je ne sais pas faire les espaces ! :hein:  

 :mouais:  

 - Y'a rien dans les espaces Mickaël ! Les espaces c'est du vide, tu n'écris rien ! 
 - AAAaaaahhhhh....c'est çaaaaaa !!! "
et monsieur est reparti dans son boulot comme en 40 .....



:love: Je ne m'en lasserai jamais !


----------



## GroDan (23 Janvier 2006)

Le grand 7 ans qui embête sa soeur 5 ans 1/2...la petite qui lui dit :
"Toi, tu commences à me chiffoner les mamelles !"

C'est devenu une phrase culte dans la family


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, nous aussi, on a une phrase "culte" dans la famille : ma fille, neuf ans et demi, mais deux ans de moins à l'époque, un jour de février, ou ma femme avait ouvert en grand pour faire les carreaux : "Ferme, maman, on se caille*******, ici !"

EDIT : Bon, Big Brother strike again, donc, elle disait, en un seul mot, je vous l'épelle "c-a-i-l-l-e-c-o-u-i-l-l-e"


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2006)

à l'école, un enfant me tend une coquille d'escargot et me dit :
"écoute, on entend la mer !!!"
Moi, en grand cartésien : "Ce n'est pas possible ! C'est une coquille d'escargot !"
Lui : "Si si ! écoute !!!"
Je prend la coquille et la place sur mon oreille...
Moi : "Mais oui, tu as raison !"    

:rateau:     :rose:


----------



## Pifou (24 Janvier 2006)

Pas plus tard qu'hier, dans la voiture, en revenant d'un magasin d'articles de sport dans lequel je venais d'acheter une veste et un pantalon en polaire à ma fille de 2 1/2 ans :

:bebe: Papa, j'a chaud !
 Et bien enlève ta veste ...
:bebe: Mais Papa, j'a chaud à la culotte !
  :afraid: :love: 

Elle risque de devenir culte aussi celle-la ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Tant que c'est pas une main occulte !


----------



## GroDan (24 Janvier 2006)

Aprés le chiffonnage de mamelles, en revenant de vacances, ma fille 5 1/2 dit :
Nina : "C'était bien ces vacances à l'ile beurrée !"
Nous : "De ré, Nina, l'ile de ré"
nina : "Ah, l'ile doré !"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2006)

Mon fils sort gentiment de sa période exclusive Spiderman© (Pisderman comme il disait avant :love: )..

Il découvre en ce moment de nouveaux héros...

Exemples... Dimanche : 

- Papa, je peux regarder le DVD de SpiderPan ?
- ???
- Mais si, tu sais avec la fée brochette...

:love: :love: :love:  

Ce soir

- Papa, mon copain m'a parlé d'un film avec un enfant qui est dans une école de magie...
- Harry Potter ?
- Oui c'est ça........ Papa, on l'a nous le film Harry PotterPan ?

 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Ça se passait il y a seize ans, sur une route du Limousin, en direction de la Charente : Dans la voiture, papa (moi), maman, Gaël (7 ans) et Julien (4 ans). 

- papa : "Gaël, si tu ne cesses pas de faire l'imbécile, j'arrête la voiture, je te descend, et te laisse sur le côté de la route !"

durant trois minutes, un ange passe, et nonobstant le bruit du moteur, on aurait entendu d'éventuelles mouches voler, puis :

- Julien (d'un ton lugubre à souhait) :"Adieu, Gaël !"

Eclat de rire général ! :love:


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça se passait il y a seize ans, sur une route du Limousin, en direction de la Charente : Dans la voiture, papa (moi), maman, Gaël (7 ans) et Julien (4 ans).
> 
> - papa : "Gaël, si tu ne cesses pas de faire l'imbécile, j'arrête la voiture, je te descend, et te laisse sur le côté de la route !"
> 
> ...




  A conserver !!!


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2006)

Lucas, les yeux pleins de sommeil, il y a cinq minutes :

« Papa, y'a le bruit d'une abeille qui me déconcentre à dormir ! »  :love:


----------



## Pifou (25 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Lucas, les yeux pleins de sommeil, il y a cinq minutes :
> 
> « Papa, y'a le bruit d'une abeille qui me déconcentre à dormir ! »  :love:



Ben moi c'est mon PC au bureau qui "ronfle" tellement qu'il m'empêche de dormir  
Heureusement à la maison mon iMac respecte par son silence le sommeil des enfants qui dorment juste à côté ... :sleep:


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Janvier 2006)

Une qui ne me fait pas plus plaisir que ça. 

J'avais mangé un bon repas, bien arrosé.

Je vais coucher ma fille de 2 ans et presque 3 ans. Elle me colle, on s'embrasse, des "Tu es ma douce, mon amour, je t'aime tellllllement, tu me manques déjà" et turlututu chapeau pointu.

C'est alors, que tout près de moi, très collée à ma figure, elle me lance en riant à gorge déployée:

"Maman, tu sens le nez"    

C'est bien pour dire que si ça me fait encore rire, c'est qu'on ne sera jamais objectif avec nos toutis :love:


----------



## Pifou (27 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> "Maman, tu sens le nez"


 
Ca fait toujours plaisir avant d'aller se coucher


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2006)

hier soir...
... Diane (6 ans ), à table, réfléchissant intensément depuis plusieures mn, se retourne vers sa mère....
_- "maman ? tu sais comme toi tu viens des antilles et papa sa peau est blanche, on est....on est...."
- "toi et ta soeur vous êtes des métisses..."
- "oui mais pas ce mot là !...." :mouais: 
- "Ah?...."_  
_- "en fait avec Alice, on est des *filles exotiques* !!!"_ :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (7 Février 2006)

entendu ce matin devant la porte de la cour de l'école:
"-c'est pas ton papa qui t'as amener ce matin ?
-Non, il dit qu'il à la grippe...
-La grippe à vierge de la télé ?
-Non, je crois que c'est la gastro anti-rides .

de futurs médecin ces CP


----------



## Berthold (8 Février 2006)

Mon dernier, vers 4 ans, sort les deux derniers yaourts au chocolat du réfrigérateur. Les enfants sont 3. Devant l'air décidé du bambin de se les goinfrer perso sans consulter personne, sa mère intervient :
« Vous êtes trois, il faut partager ! »

Air contrarié et réfléchi du contrevenant. Puis prise de décision altruiste (ça peut servir plus tard), il prend un des yaourts, va vers son frère et sa s&#339;ur en annonçant triomphalement :

« D'accord, *un pour vous, un pour moi* ! »


----------



## bebert (8 Février 2006)

Ma fille me raconte son rêve :

Elle : "J'ai rêvé qu'on avait déguisé un âne en taureau."
Moi : "Oui, et comment tu as fais ?"
Elle : "On a pris des défenses d'éléphant pour faire les cornes !"
 :afraid:


----------



## Pifou (8 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin :
> _"Papa, ça me fait des guilis dans la main quand je cours._
> _- Ah bon ? :mouais:_
> _- Oui : la main droite, et que quand je cours._
> ...


 
Si pitchoun et déjà un poil dans la main  enfin, si ça gène juste pour courir 

Devant l'incapacité de ses parents à répondre à une question aussi simple que "comment ça s'appelle le bébé de la taupe ?" (si quelqu'un à la réponse, je suis preneur ), ma fille (presque 3 ans) appele son "tonton Ben" qui fait des études de biologie. Ce dernier n'a pas la réponse (et ça se dit spécialiste :mouais mais promet de se renseigner et de la rappeler. Lorsque le soir je raconte l'anectode à ma femme, je conclu en disant qu'elle avait bien mis son tonton dans l'embarras .... et ma fille de me reprendre "mais non Papa, je l'a pas mis dans l'embarras, je l'a mis dans le garage (c'est de là qu'on avait passé l'appel)"  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2006)

Arf, taupinot ... Pourquoi pas taupinambour ? 

Nan, après recherche, il semblerait que "bébé taupe" soit le vocable admis. Attention, le taupin est un faux ami, ce n'est pas une petite taupe, mais un ver.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Arf, taupinot ... Pourquoi pas taupinambour ?
> 
> Nan, après recherche, il semblerait que "bébé taupe" soit le vocable admis. Attention, le taupin est un faux ami, ce n'est pas une petite taupe, mais un ver.



Attention, le Taupin est aussi l'ex mari d'Elton John...


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)

-Viens fiston on va à la FNAC...
-C'est quoi la FNAC papa ? :mouais: 
-Un grand magasin où il y a pleins de films...en autre...

Arrivé à la FNAC...

-C'est chouette hein fiston ?
-Bof ...c'est nul....
-Ah ? pourquoi  fiston...

-Y a que des films pour les papas et mamans.... 
..mais j'aime bien cet ordinateur avec des poissons à l'intérieur 

:rateau:


----------



## GroDan (17 Février 2006)

En allant voir ces grands-méres, ma compagne accompagné de notre fils, s'arréte pour prendre un stoppeur, dans nos villages ça se fait encore...lorsque le jeune stoppeur s'est assis, mon gamin s'est exclamé : "-Ben, Moman, pourquoi tu le prends, on est pas taxi ?"
Je vous laisse imaginer la tête du stoppeur pdt les 3 kms de voyage...y te plomberai l'ambiance à cet age.

Toute une éducation à revoir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

Ma femme, assistante maternelle garde deux enfants, Clara 21 mois, et Antoine *18 mois*.

Lundi dernier, fin de matinée, leurs jeux les amènent dans le couloir de l'entrée, ce qui fait partie des territoires interdits pour eux :

Ma femme : "Eh, revenez par ici, les oiseaux !"
Antoine : "cui cui !"


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> le taupin est un faux ami, ce n'est pas une petite taupe, mais un ver.


et moi qui croyais que c'etait un étudiant de maths sup...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Il y à quelques jours, 8h30 ... on part à l'école, Luna et moi ...

Elle : "maman ...? Si on parlait d'amour" :love:
moi :  ... là maintenant ?
Elle (à fond) : "oui euh par où ça commence déjà ... :hein: ..ah oui tiens comment on fait l'amour déjà ?" 
moi : bon là on va être en retard à l'école :hein:

:love:

Et puis un soir, une fois l'histoire lue par son père, arrive l'heure de mon bisous/câlin ... elle me dit tout doucement :

"je vais te dire un secret"
...oui ?
"je suis l'amour de l'amour " :love::love: :love:


_Vous le répétez pas hein ? :rose:

_Il lui arrive d'être autre chose que romantique aussi, parfois ...je vous ai raconté son histoire de "piège à voleur" ? :mouais::hein:
A force je sais plus


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il lui arrive d'être autre chose que romantique aussi, parfois ...je vous ai raconté son histoire de "piège à voleur" ? :mouais::hein:
> A force je sais plus



_
a priori _: non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _
> a priori _: non


Ah ouais la recherche ... :rateau: (quel petit taquin alors ce Nephou   )

Un jour super contente elle vient me voir avec une feuille sur laquelle elle avait dessiné quelque chose.
Très fière d'elle, elle me dit :"Hey maman t'as vu mon piège à voleur ?"
- non ... 
- alors là tu vois, c'est la porte d'entrée de chez nous
- ok
- alors là faut tendre une corde, à la corde faut attacher une poutre, comme ça si le voleur rentre la poutre va lui tomber dessus ...
- :hein:  ..il est violent ton piège dis donc :mouais:...et ça c'est quoi on dirait un bol avec un cuillère
-" ben oui!!!!! c'est le repas pour le voleur 
-"Ah parce que tu comptes l'assommer avec la poutre et après tu crois qu'il va manger ?? :hein:"
-" ben oui je lui préparerai ça bien tu sais : un bol avec des céréales, du lait, un verre de jus d'orange... Bon maintenant il faut qu'on fasse les courses avec papa pour acheter tout ça, j'ai fait ma liste
-" ta liste ?  ... ça m'étonnerai que Papa t'achète tout ça pour ton ..euh piège
-" ben si !!  Papa il me l'a dit et j'en ai besoin en plussseuh !
-"Il devait plaisanter ma chérie"
-" Non, on y va toute à l'heure  ... hein papa ... t'es prêt ?????"


J'y repense aujourd'hui parce que tout à l'heure, son père n'ayant toujours pas acheté (depuis le temps un mois ou deux) le matériel nécessaire elle lui a dit : "hey papa t'as *encore* oublié de m'acheter la corde et la poutre ..tu sais pour le voleur"
-" Non mais Luna je plaisantais"
-"hé bé non euhhh  (l'air un peu déçue quand même)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

ma petite soeur il y a déjà un certain nombre d'année.


Dans mon jardin j'ai du "GROS MARIN" (pour j'ai du romarin).... elle n'a voulue en démordre que bien plus tard.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

ma fille au téléphone pour souhaiter un bon anniversaire à sa grand-mère :

- "Bonjour grand-mère !"
- .............. .... .. ..... 
- "alors, t'as quel âge maintenant ?"
- .. ... .. ...... 
- "ça fait beaucoup !!!!"
-  
- "enfin...pas très beaucoup !!"
-  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ma fille au téléphone pour souhaiter un bon anniversaire à sa grand-mère :
> 
> - "Bonjour grand-mère !"
> - .............. .... .. .....
> ...


  

Il y à quelques jours dans la voiture ...
- oh t'as vu l'avion maman là ?
- ah oui
- Il doit aller très loin cet avion. C'est peut-être l'avion d'Ana (une copine de classe moyenne section )
- Ah bon tu crois ?
-Oui parce que peut-être qu'elle retourne en _Grève_
-  Grève (oui c'est d'actualité hein ) ... mais nooon pas grève mais Grèce (prononcer gressssssssse)
- Ah oui Grèce c'est ça ...et ben même que là-bas Ana elle parle _"l'igrec"_ (Y) ! 
- :hein::love:


----------



## r0m1 (14 Mars 2006)

la petite d'une amie à moi , a la plage:

-maman regarde, j'ai une zalgue sur la main
-mais non, on dit une algue 
-ah non, toi tu dis toujours que cette plage elle est pas bien parce qu'il y a des zalgues... :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Pifou (15 Mars 2006)

Ma pitchounnette de bientôt 3 ans demandait hier soir à sa Maman ce qu'elle faisait de sa journée une fois qu'elle l'avait posée à la crèche.
Ma femme lui explique alors qu'elle part au travail, qu'elle se sert d'un ordinateur (bon un PC  ) pour faire des calculs (elle est contrôleur de gestion), qu'elle va avec ses collègues déjeuner et qu'ensuite elle continue à faire des calculs sur son ordinateur jusqu'à ce qu'arrive l'heure de rentrer retrouver sa petite Chérie :love: à la maison.
Après une écoute attentive, notre petite princesse nous lance alors : "Mais non, tu as oublié de dire que tu fais la sieste après manger   (Ben oui, à son age, le déjeuner est quasi-systématiquement suivi d'une sieste).
... si seulement ça pouvait être vrai


----------



## playaman (23 Mars 2006)

- ... Je veux pas d'olives dans ma salade de fruits .
-... On ne mets pas d'olives dans la salade de fruits, c'est des grains de raisins (jaune pourtant).

  :love:


----------



## sofiping (23 Mars 2006)

je viens de lire quelques perles à ma mére ...
Du coup elle vient de m'en raconter 2 ....

*Le fils d'une amie de la famille David part à la plage avec sa maman et lui dis :*
- Maman maman ... t'as pas pris mon tonseau et ma tapelle !!!  
Ben oui , a force d'entendre "ton seau et ta pelle" 


*Moi , petite ,  dans la salle de bain avec ma maman :*
- Qu'est ce que tu fais maman ?
- je me maquille !:
- ah tu t'aquilles !!! :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2006)

Ah oui, ça me rappelle celle-ci entendue dans une cour de maternelle :

« Oh, une vion ! » (là-haut dans le ciel)


----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2006)

oui, il y a lapin dissite aussi...c'est la maitresse qui à expliqué aux enfants qu'a force de se ronger les ongles il aurait mal à lapin dissite...

Ma fille 5 ans, lapin compris !


----------



## sofiping (2 Avril 2006)

Cette aprés midi barbeuk partie aux bord de la rivière ... Matisse 8ans , le fils d'une copine qui a finalement fini à la flotte ... fringues mouillées . Sa mère lui dit qu'il aura moins froid si il retir son pantallon ... et lui qui répond 
Aaaah non , j'chuis puduque moi !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Carla, la fille d'une amie : 
"Maman, pourquoi Patrick il dit qu'on est tous foutus? ... C'est vrai?"


----------



## paradize (2 Avril 2006)

Alors, c'est Laura, 3 ans 1/2, qui voit mes mitaines et me dit "mais ils sont cassés tes gants, ils ont pleins de trous"... Non, mais Laura c'est normal, ce sont des mitaines... Elle à mis 10 minutes à enfiler ces mitaines ss mettre 3 doigts dans un trou...  

Bisous, laura...

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Si tu as mal, il faut mettre un truc pour les sportifs :* une pommade anti-musculaire !*"
> :rateau:
> _



s'il t'en reste un peu, fais passer, j'ai une sciatique ce matin, je sais plus comment je m'appelle ! :sick:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

Le petit fils d'une amie (5/6 ans environ) se tourne vers son grand père le plus sérieusement du monde et lui dit : "dis papy, toi qu'à connu les dinosaures...."


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Arthur doit avoir la télé chez lui


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

Mon fils, à l'époque, 6/7 ans, qui n'est pas baptisé, avait voulu aller quand même à la messe de minuit avec ses copains louveteaux.  Je lui dis, tu te tiens tranquille et surtout TU NE MANGES RIEN !!! Même si on te le propose.... 

Sortie de messe : "ça s'est bien passé ??"  "oui m'man, mais j'ai quand même voulu gouter ce que les autres mangeaient ... c'était bon, j'y suis même retourné 3 fois"  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, mon p'tit de deux ans et demi arrive, super-content, et me montre la couverture du _"Piège diabolique"_, un Blake et Mortimer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhaaa :love: Le piège diabolique, la première fois que je l'ai lu, c'était en épisodes de deux pages à suivres, dans Tintin, en 58 et/ou 59 ! (j'ai appris à lire à l'âge de quatre ans dans le journal de Tintin)

Pitin©, le temps passe :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2006)

Pour le 7e anniversaire de mon dernier, quelques petits invités à la maison, et tout ce joyeux monde de se courir après.

Moi, à l'un d'eux qui passe en courant moins vite que les autres :

_- Alors, c'est qui le loup ?_

Profonde réflexion du gamin   , avec des yeux du genre : :mouais: « _Qu'est-ce qu'il raconte celui-là ? _» et soudain il comprend   et condescend à m'expliquer :
_- Mais non ! *On joue à la grippe aviaire* ! Eux, c'est des poules_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

visite dans la famille on blablate .....

 on me demande si je continue a tenir le coup a mon boulot
je rale parce que le non accord pour avoir  ce samedi m'est resté de travers et fiston

"mais maman, tu n'as que a retourner  travailler a la gare"    



la famille et moi meme     



je n'ai jamais travaillé a la gare mais , a une epoque où fiston encore tres petit ,
il venait me chercher là bas toutes les soir parce que je travaillais dans une region a coté 
et je prenais le train tous les jours !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Avril 2006)

Ma petite de trois ans se propose de me donner un baiser.

"Maman, viens, baiser Madame", en faisant comme la Madame de la télévison... la face comme ça  

Trois ans!!! 

 :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonhomme (2 ans 1/2) a un réel problème avec les couleurs (il semble être daltonien / merci papi via maman  ), donc nous nous efforçons de l'aider à distinguer les nuances.
> Exemple d'hier midi :
> _- Hummm délichieux_
> _- C'est bon les haricots verts hein ?_
> ...



Evite de lui poser des questions oiseuses sur le cheval blanc d'Henri IV, alors !  (Ah, pour mémoire, les petits poids sont rouges !)


----------



## Pifou (6 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit bonhomme (2 ans 1/2) a un réel problème avec les couleurs (il semble être daltonien / merci papi via maman  ), donc nous nous efforçons de l'aider à distinguer les nuances.
> Exemple d'hier midi :
> _- Hummm délichieux_
> _- C'est bon les haricots verts hein ?_
> ...


 
Pauvre p'tit bout  J'espère que ça ne l'handicapera pas trop et qu'il existe des traitements (?) ou plus probablement des méthodes de rééducation pour améliorer sa perception.
J'ai un copain qui est un peu daltonien (pas très sévère) et ça ne le gène pas plus que ça, même dans sa vie professionnelle (bon, lorsque l'on faisait nos études ensemble, il fallait quand même que je l'aide un peu en chimie pour voir les changements de couleur des différentes solutions :rateau: ).


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Evite de lui poser des questions oiseuses sur le cheval blanc d'Henri IV, alors !



Ha Pascal, ne me parle pas de ce maudit cheval blanc d'Henri IV....   Quand j'étais toute petite fille (à l'ère tertiaire) on me disait souvent "quelle est la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV ? Et moi, je me disais, pour qu'ils me demandent souvent ça, il doit y avoir "un truc" et ..... systématiquement je répondais : "noir" !!!!!!


Que tout le monde se rassure j'ai quand même compris au bout d'un moment... :rose:


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2006)

Ma fille (9 ans) a composé un très joli poême pour la fête de mères : 
_
Maman

Maman grognon
N'aime pas le saucisson

Maman chagrin
Se plaint

Maman ménage
Fait du repassage

Maman baille
Pendant le travail

Maman cuisine
Très bien les sardines

Ma maman qui m'aime
Je t'aime
_

:love:
Je crains le pire pour ma fête !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"C'est dommage elle &#233;tait pas l&#224; Emma hier...
> - Pourquoi c'est dommage ?
> - Parce qu'elle joue aux policiers avec nous &#224; la r&#233;cr&#233;.
> - Elle joue aux policiers ? :mouais: Elle aime bien ?
> ...



"C'est dommage elle &#233;tait pas l&#224; Emma hier...
- Pourquoi c'est dommage ?
- Parce qu'elle joue aux policiers avec nous &#224; la r&#233;cr&#233;.
- Elle joue aux policiers ? :mouais: Elle aime bien ?
- Ben oui elle adore, et sans elle c'est pas terrible... Elle fait* la victime* !"

:afraid:

"La... victime ? La victime de quoi ?
- Ben des keufs, forc&#233;ment, et nous on br&#251;le des bagnoles pour la venger !"
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

roberto, t'es où, tu nous manques.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> roberto, t'es o&#249;, tu nous manques.


tiens oui c'est vrai &#231;a , &#224; quand l'&#233;pisode taine ? 

&#224; +

&#233;dith....... ah merde je viens seulement de voir le tome 2......oups...... bonne continuation Roberto


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'allais m'endormir et c'est la premi&#232;re fois que &#231;a m'arrive : l'id&#233;e que la Terre tourne autour du soleil &#231;a m'a fait *un choc* !!!
> :casse:


 
J'adore :love: :love: :love:

Surtout lui dit pas que Pluton a perdu son statut de planette :hein: Et que du coup il n'y a plus que 8 planettes dans le syst&#233;me solaire.  La il devient insomniaque


----------



## Arlequin (29 Août 2006)

mon petit namour va bientôt entrer dans sa troisième année sur notre planète terre..... 

et les questions pièges commencent à fuser.... :mouais: 
actuellement, il nous bombarde de 
"pourquoi la maison elle bouge pas ? 
"pourquoi les arbres y bougent pas ?
" pourquoi simone (la voisine) elle bouge pas ?  

mignon non ? 

mais la réponse l'est moins, à force....."parce que ! na! 

*****************

petite question en passant (je sais c'est pas le but de ce fil mais bon....:rose: )

ce matin, mon gamin, mort de rire en écoutant un morceau à la radio.......l'est nettement moins maintenant car je n'arrive pas à lui trouver ce morceau..... si cela évoque qqchose à qqun ce serait sympa....

attention c'est parti, le refrain donne qqchose comme ça (phonétique hein   ): 

ah hamzamam ahamzamzam, a hou a hou a itchitchi
et encore.... ayaya yippi hou iyppi hé, etc etc .... 
(non non, je fume pas là.....promis  )
C'est une chanson (euh.... pas trop à texte en fait) anglaise, avec qques mots en français parfois.....

j'en appelle donc à votre mémoire, votre sens du décryptage, et de votre patience......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## paradize (29 Août 2006)

Souvent, sur le site internet de la radio, tu indique l'heure et le jour, et tu peux ptete savoir le morceau


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, sur le site internet de la radio, tu indique l'heure et le jour, et tu peux ptete savoir le morceau


 
bien vu  ...... mais déjà essayé sans succès......:rose: 

merci quand même


----------



## elKBron (30 Août 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, sur le site internet de la radio, tu indique l'heure et le jour, et tu peux ptete savoir le morceau



oui, mais souvent, il faut attendre 24 à 48 h pour pouvoir y avoir accès... ex : le site de couleur3


----------



## paradize (30 Août 2006)

Encore 24h, et ta curiosité sera assouvie


----------



## N°6 (30 Août 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> ce matin, mon gamin, mort de rire en &#233;coutant un morceau &#224; la radio.......l'est nettement moins maintenant car je n'arrive pas &#224; lui trouver ce morceau..... si cela &#233;voque qqchose &#224; qqun ce serait sympa....
> 
> attention c'est parti, le refrain donne qqchose comme &#231;a (phon&#233;tique hein   ):
> 
> ...



Ah oui ! _outchi outchi a&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e !_ 
Je l'ai bien en t&#234;te l&#224;, mais je suis incapable de dire te dire ce que c'est ! :rateau:  

Sinon, le mien m'a sorti un jour :

_- Et tu sais ce qu'on a mang&#233; au cin&#233;ma ?
- Non, dis moi...
- Et ben... des "peaux d'cornes"* !_

 :mouais: :love:



* ou pots de cornes (?) faudra que je lui demande le sens exact...


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Photo Booth , c'est mauvais pour la sant&#233; des enfants 

Position de la Mouette, par mini Mouette 2


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ! _outchi outchi aïe aïe aïe !_
> Je l'ai bien en tête là, mais je suis incapable de dire te dire ce que c'est ! :rateau:


 
ça ça me fait plutôt penser à "Lady Marmelade" (Moulin Rouge)

Giuchie, Giuchie, ya ya dada (Hey hey hey)
Giuchie, Giuchie, ya ya here (here)
Mocha Chocalata ya ya (oh yea)
Creole lady Marmalade

je vais trouver, si si, je finirai par trouver ......


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2006)

_ si je puis me permettre (et je le puis sans fond)&#8230; merci de ne pas trop d&#233;vier du sujet initial  _


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ si je puis me permettre (et je le puis sans fond) merci de ne pas trop dévier du sujet initial  _



sont hyper matures tes enfants pour s'exprimer de la sorte dis donc ...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ si je puis me permettre (et je le puis sans fond)&#8230; merci de ne pas trop d&#233;vier du sujet initial  _


 
pardon msieur, scusez msieur, le f'rai plus msieur........:rose: :rose: :rose: 

si quelqu'un trouve....... on continue par MP, merci ......car je me vois mal cr&#233;er un post l&#224; dessus !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

je pars bientot au boulot , j'appelle fiston dans sa chambre pour se preparer et ....

- lario , elle fait quoi ta veste en jeans par terre ? :hein: 
-mamaaaaaan, tu poses de ces questions !!!!!:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> En train de bosser sur un truc super compliqu&#233;, et j'entends en bas un cri :
> _"PAPAAAAAA, VIENS VOIR !!__
> - Attends je vais ven...
> - Nan, viens voir, *VIIIITE !!*"_
> ...





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *"Oooh regarte Papa, la maman et son b&#233;b&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; !"*
> Je regarde dans la rue o&#249; nous marchons, devant, derri&#232;re, personne qui corresponde.
> _"O&#249; &#231;a ?
> - L&#224;-haut ! La tatue !! L&#224;-bas ! *L&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; !*"_
> ...



Tu cherchais pas une id&#233;e pour une deuxi&#232;me BD, en plus de Roberto et P&#233;pita ?


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2006)

Ma petite soeur, il y a quelques mois (elle a 12 ans... c'est plus vraiment un petitout, mais ça vaut le détour...) sortait de chez l'othodontiste et souffrait quelque peu. Pour la réconforter, nous lui disons LA phraseque tous les porteurs d'appareils dentaires ont entendu : 
- Il faut souffrir pour être belle Clara... 
Et là, ben... : 
- Bah, moi, je suis belle, et j'ai jamais souffert ! 
Ca venait du coeur... Je pense qu'il nous faudra surveiller son ego à cette petite...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2006)

par contre, certains risquent de souffrir...   :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, c'est fait  

"Maman, viens faire l'amour".

Et moi: "Lou, dis, qu'est-ce que &#231;a veut dire?"

Et de son tendre visage de 3 ans et demi, elle ferme les yeux et rend sa bouche en pur cercle...

D&#233;j&#224;?  

(et c'est pas &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision qu'elle a pu entendre &#231;a!!!  :love: )


----------



## Pifou (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est arrivé à une copine sur le bord de la piscine avec un maillot de bain qui commençait à être usé :
- l'une de ses pitchounettes : c'est quoi ça Maman ?
- la Maman : c'est la baleine du haut du maillot de bain de Maman qui dépasse parce que le maillot est trop vieux.

Quelques minutes plus tard, une ami arrive (elle aussi en maillot de bain). La fillette (3 ans) vient la trouver et lui demande : toi aussi, tu as des poissons dans ton maillot ?  :love: 

... c'est sur, elle n'a pas pigé tout de suite


----------



## maiwen (7 Septembre 2006)

mon frère hier (12 ans et demi )

- c'est quoi ça ?
- c'est une palette graphique ( Roberto  )
- quoi ? c'est un petit ordinateur ?
- non c'est une palette graphique ... 
- ah ... c'est quoi ? un palot graphique ? 
- ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> mon frère hier (12 ans et demi )
> 
> - c'est quoi ça ?
> - c'est une palette graphique ( Roberto  )
> ...



ben quoi, c'est un gros bisou pour vous tous. 



Merci:love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

" 

-Papa ..tu sais à l'école de Thomas ( son grand frère 8ans), il y a des _animals_ bizarres .. 
-Ah oui ? comment ça Martin ( 5 ans) ..?  
-Ben y a des pieuvres qui négocies... et puis elles parlent, vraiment étrange ...:mouais: 
-Ah..?  
 Explique moi ..
-Ben tu vois elle sont sur le murs , et puis après un moment faut négicier avec et puis tu gagnes ... :sleep: fastoche quoi..

-Oh tais toi Martin!... ( Thomas 8ans) ..c'est un jeu pour les grands, sur les nouveaux Mac à l'école  ..et puis t'es nul ..tu comprends rien, et t'as pas le droit d'y toucher, t'es trop petit ... 

-M'en fiche, j'attends que ta maîtresse sorte de ta classe de nuls ... 
"


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> "
> 
> -Papa ..tu sais &#224; l'&#233;cole de Thomas ( son grand fr&#232;re 8ans), il y a des _animals_ bizarres ..
> -Ah oui ? comment &#231;a Martin ( 5 ans) ..?
> ...



Les Animalins N° 3   


Sinon : "Maman, faudrait que tu dises &#224; Papy et Mamie d'avoir un enfant &#224; eux, comme &#231;a, tu serais plus oblig&#233;e de nous pr&#234;ter le week end pour qu'ils puissent s'amuser" :rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

C'est sûre qu'avec trois frangins ils se stimulent les uns les autres .. :rateau: 

Vivement la semaine que je me repose


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est sûre qu'avec trois frangins ils se stimulent les uns les autres .. :rateau:
> 
> Vivement la semaine que je me repose au boulot



:mouais: C'est du beau, heureusement que j'ai pu le choper avant que t'édites, celui là, il va être content, ton singe !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

&#171; nan pas le derri&#232;re &#231;a fait mal papa »


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> « nan pas le derrière ça fait mal papa »



Pourtant c'est pas un mauvais gars, sous sa moustache en herbe à chat ..

SM ça prend une ou deux baffes ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourtant c'est pas un mauvais gars, sous sa moustache en herbe à chat ..
> 
> SM ça prend une ou deux baffes ...



Les moustaches de SM viennent d'être ajoutées sur la liste officielle des substances psychotropes, évitez de les fumer ! :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> "
> 
> -Papa ..tu sais &#224; l'&#233;cole de Thomas ( son grand fr&#232;re 8ans), il y a des _animals_ bizarres ..
> -Ah oui ? comment &#231;a Martin ( 5 ans) ..?
> ...



    &#224; 5 ans, il connait d&#233;j&#224; le verbe n&#233;gocier !!!! c'est donc pas pour rien qu'on dit que nos amis d'outre Belgique sont excellents dans le commerce...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> &#224; 5 ans, il connait d&#233;j&#224; le verbe n&#233;gocier !!!! c'est donc pas pour rien qu'on dit que nos amis d'outre Belgique sont excellents dans le commerce...  :love:



Ici ils ne n&#233;gocient plus... Ils remplissent le camping-car &#224; bloc, qui du coup roule encore moins vite et te fait ressembler un Ajaccio-Bastia &#224; un Lima-Bogotta, quand tu te retrouves coinc&#233; derri&#232;re...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ici ils ne négocient plus... Ils remplissent le camping-car à bloc, qui du coup roule encore moins vite et te fait ressembler un Ajaccio-Bastia à un Lima-Bogotta, quand tu te retrouves coincé derrière...  :mouais:



Ceux là même qui font leurs besoins au bord de la route sur les airs où la vue est imprenables en premier plan sur leurs innombrables mouchoirs en papier souillés !

C'est donc eux ! :mouais:

Attention aux excès d'hygiène sur les enfants ...


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

Ah les idées reçues .. 

PS: c'est quoi une caravane et une autoroutes ?? on trouve ça dans les aéroports ?? c'est nouveau..annoncé le 12 ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ah les idées reçues ..



Aucune idée reçue. Rien que du vécu...


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aucune id&#233;e re&#231;ue. Rien que du v&#233;cu...



Ok alors tout les Corses sont assis toutes la journ&#233;e sur un banc &#224; rien faire en attendant la sieste , regardant les cochons sauvages se promener dans le village, un couteau &#224; la main, en scrutant l'&#233;tranger d'un regard noir.
Pour les activistes j'ai pas d'exp&#233;riences


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ok alors tout les Corses sont des plastiqueurs de villa et armés jusqu'aux dents



Oh, il y a des exceptions, tu sais ... Patoch, par exemple coucou: Patoch), ben lui, c'est plutôt les bouchons de bouteilles, qu'il aime faire sauter ...


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il y a des exceptions, tu sais ... Patoch, par exemple coucou: Patoch), ben lui, c'est plutôt les bouchons de bouteilles, qu'il aime faire sauter ...



ça m'apprendra à éditer ...


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2006)

Ce soir, de bonne humeur, apr&#232;s avoir chant&#233; dans la voiture, je d&#233;cide de prolonger en cuisinant : je place Fantaisie Militaire dans la platine cd, monte le son et je chante.

Oui &#231;a m'arrive assez souvent.

Et mon petit gar&#231;on, lui aussi tout sourire devant ma bonne humeur et soucieux de me faire plaisir,  de dire :

*" C'est Alain Boumsong !"​*
Vive le football


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

"-Nom d'une pipe Papa, c'est ton anniversaire Papa aujourd'hui ..
-Oui merci fiston...
.
.
.
-C'est pas grave tu sais ..."

Martin 5 ans , il aura 5 ans demain :love: (hé oui un jour d'écart )


----------



## boddy (12 Septembre 2006)

Enzo, 2 ans, qui entre pour la première fois dans un atelier :
une seule pièce de 100 m2.

"C'est tout cassé !"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> "-Nom d'une pipe Papa, c'est ton anniversaire Papa aujourd'hui ..
> -Oui merci fiston...
> .
> .
> ...



Joyeux anniversaire  :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Le plus petit ( 2 ans) était le plus intéressé par la kaynote ..:love: 







Graine de Geek


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> "-Nom d'une pipe Papa, c'est ton anniversaire Papa aujourd'hui ..
> -Oui merci fiston...
> .
> .
> ...




Bon anniversaire...

Charlotte, 3 ans, Chez Leroy Merlin avec maman...
Je cherchez de tous petits clous - que je ne trouvais pas bien sûre... 
Charlotte, voyant que j'été despérée, hossa les épaules en levant les yeux au ciel... 
Je lui répondais et oui c'est dure la vie  !
 Elle me dit : " Non maman c'est la tienne qu'est dure rateau::rateau::rateau, moi elle est belle maintenant..."


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2006)

cette nuit 1h du matin, Bruno (12 ans) dors ... il se redresse dans son lit comme pour descendre de la mezzanine, les yeux ouverts

moi : t'es réveillé ?
- ...
- nono tu dors ?
- quoi ?
- t'es réveillé ?
- bah bien sur que je suis réveillé...  mais j'ai pas trop envie là ... 
- t'as pas envie de quoi ?
- de dormir ... je le ferai demain

et il retombe sur son lit


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Faites des enfants, vous lutterez efficacement contre le sommeil.
> :love:



Surtout pendant que vous les faites ... hum ... du moins j'espère pour vous :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2006)

Dans la série je me prépare à faire une grosse bêtise ....






Il n'y avait plus un pigeon sur le sol 20 secondes après ... 

( Martin bientôt 2 ans à Amsterdam ..:love: )


----------



## paradize (18 Septembre 2006)

Désolé, je comprend pas........

Ptete parce que je n'ai pas d'enfants.....


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2006)

Quelques secondes après que la photo soit prise, il s'est levé et à couru en criant vers les pigeons qui étaient sur la place devant..

"coucou igeons, coucouuuuuuu"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> Désolé, je comprend pas........
> 
> Ptete parce que je n'ai pas d'enfants.....



Oui, on va dire ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, on va dire &#231;a...



Avoir des gosses, c'est &#224; la port&#233;e du premier venu... 
M&#234;me qu'il y en a qui ne font pas expr&#232;s...


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

Mon petit frère, encore touuut petit, se balladait à quatre patte dans notre maison.
Ils se cogne à un fauteuil, dit "Pa'don", et fait demi tour.

:love:


----------



## paradize (19 Septembre 2006)

Il y a qques semaines, en voyant la bande annonce de m6, du téléfilm Laura...


Laura, la ptite locataire, vient chez moi, et regarde la bande annonce passant à ce moment là... Qd c'est fini, elle me regarde et demande: Elle s'appelle aussi Laura R...... (bref, son nom de famille) ?  

Ce soir, je rentre de ma journée de vendange, piqué partout par des aoûtats, je lui montre les piqûres et je lui explique que je dois mettre de la pommade, parce que ça gratte... Elle me dit qu'elle veut m'en mettre. Elle m'a chatouillée, c'était horrible. Puis ma mère rentre et regarde.. Et Laura lui explique qu'elle me met de la crême fraîche sur le dos pour calmer mes rougeurs..... :love:  Haaaaaa, Laura, schmoutz.... :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avoir des gosses, c'est à la portée du premier venu...



Oui surtout chez nos cousins Quebekois...   :rateau: 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...Même qu'il y en a qui ne font pas exprès...



Hein !!!!!! :affraid: tu veux dire... tu veux dire que certains le font exprés !!!!! :sick: :afraid:  

  :love:


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2006)

La mouette;3973234

"coucou igeons a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que vous avez une certaine attirance pour les volatiles, dans ta famille.


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Septembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que vous avez une certaine attirance pour les volatiles, dans ta famille.


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Les poulettes surtout :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Octobre 2006)

Excellente la réplique des fesses!!!!  Elle a bien raison...  

---

Trois ans et demi.

- Maman, je veux mettre mon choux-fleur.

- À quoi, il ressemble, ton choux-fleur, bella?

- Il est rose et doux.

 

- Maman, j'en ai besoin, il fait froid! (5 ou 6 degrés Celsius).

- AH! Ton foulard rose tout neuf!!!! :love:


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

ces petitous  

Martin 5 ans:

- Mmmm très bon ça papa, vraiment..c'est quoi ?  
- C'est du boeuf fiston..


- Et bien tu sais quoi papa ?
- Non..
- Et bien ce que je préfère dans le boeuf... c'est la viande ....


----------



## r0m1 (2 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ces petitous
> 
> Martin 5 ans:
> 
> ...



Que dire après ça... c'est désarmant de logique


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

Cours de g&#233;ographie, cet aprem, &#224; l'&#233;cole :

La ma&#238;tresse : "qui peut me dire la couleur du drapeau canadien ?
Ma fille (10 ans, tr&#232;s fi&#232;re du s&#233;jour de son grand fr&#232;re &#224; Qu&#233;bec) : "Madame, il est rouge, avec du sirop d'&#233;rable !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de draguer Nexka, Pascal. Ou fais-le plus discrètement !



 A te lire, ça a l'air marrant, mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas le rapport avec notre basco béarno yvelinienne préférée    

Un début de commencement d'amorce d'explication ? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Indice : Laval, mais pas en Mayenne !
> :love: :love:



Euh ... C'est pas une université de Montréal, ça* ? Quel rapport avec Nexka ?



(*) Si c'est bien ça, quand t'y est, vaut mieux l'avoir ... La maoyenne :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2006)

C'est une université de Québec oui 

Bon alors Pascal,  , ton fils? Il a quel âge? :love: Il est mignon :love: Il a une copine ?? :mouais: Il est où exactment??? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est une université de Québec oui
> 
> Bon alors Pascal,  , ton fils? Il a quel âge? :love: Il est mignon :love: Il a une copine ?? :mouais: Il est où exactment??? :love:




je suis le fils caché de Pascal et je fais plein de bons mots. Je suis grand, blond avec un QI de bulot.

Sinon, t'aimes aussi la moto?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est une université de Québec oui
> 
> Bon alors Pascal,  , ton fils? Il a quel âge?



20 ans  



Nexka a dit:


> :love: Il est mignon :love:



C'est mon fils, caisse tu crois 



Nexka a dit:


> Il a une copine ?? :mouais:



Nan  



Nexka a dit:


> Il est où exactment??? :love:



Assez loin de montigny le Bretonneux, au CEGEP Ste Foy, à Québec  

Tu devrais faire attention, on pourrait presque croire que tu es intéressée


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Assez loin de montigny le Bretonneux, au CEGEP Ste Foy, à Québec
> 
> Tu devrais faire attention, on pourrait presque croire que tu es intéressée



Bah en fait j'ai un peu déménagé  Maintenant je suis à l'université Laval à Québec, je passe devant le CEGEP de Ste Foy tout les matins et les soirs  :love:


Mais bon 20 ans ça fait un peu jeune quand même :hein:  

 



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je suis le fils caché de Pascal et je fais plein de bons mots. Je suis grand, blond avec un QI de bulot.
> 
> Sinon, t'aimes aussi la moto?



   

Et tu comptes  te servir de ta moto pour aller au Québec


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Bah en fait j'ai un peu d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233;



Mince ! juste quand la chaudi&#232;re &#233;tait r&#233;par&#233;e ! 



Nexka a dit:


> Maintenant je suis &#224; l'universit&#233; Laval &#224; Qu&#233;bec, je passe devant le CEGEP de Ste Foy tout les matins et les soirs  :love:



C'est dingue ce que les nanas de MacGe tournent autour du CEGEP Ste foy :affraid: Caro de Dakar qui y a enseign&#233;, toi qui passe devant tous les jours ... J'aurais du l'envoyer en Nouvelle Z&#233;lande, il va avoir du mal &#224; se concentrer, l&#224; 



Nexka a dit:


> Et tu comptes  te servir de ta moto pour aller au Qu&#233;bec



Y peut pas, les canadiens reconnaissent l'&#233;quivalence pour le permis voiture, pas pour le permis moto. C'est ballot, hein !


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2006)

les chats ne font pas des chiens :love:

ou le contraire ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

" Tu as une niche pour maison

Une écuelle pour vaisselle

Et un os gris pour ton appétit

Tu es mon meilleur ami "

Wouaf le chien :love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Octobre 2006)

J'habite en face d'un grand champ où quelques ânes ont élu domicile...Ils font parfois des bruits relativement Bizarre  et flippant :afraid:....! ! !

Toute à l'heure je m'apprêtais à téléphoner à ma maman quand un âne se mit à émettre se sinistre son.:mouais:
Ma fille de 3 ans me regarde et me dit avec un air désespéré : "Oh ! mais c'est pas vrai ! ! On entend pas mamie à cause de lui ! Dis Maman je peux lui dire qu'il nous fait chier la tête à cet âne ? ":rateau:

...


----------



## paradize (6 Octobre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'habite en face d'un grand champ où quelques ânes ont élu domicile...Ils font parfois des bruits relativement Bizarre  et flippant :afraid:....! ! !
> 
> Toute à l'heure je m'apprêtais à téléphoner à ma maman quand un âne se mit à émettre se sinistre son.:mouais:
> Ma fille de 3 ans me regarde et me dit avec un air désespéré : "Oh ! mais c'est pas vrai ! ! On entend pas mamie à cause de lui ! Dis Maman je peux lui dire qu'il nous fait chier la tête à cet âne ? ":rateau:
> ...



On va pas se demander de qui elle à appris ça


----------



## jeromemac (6 Octobre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> On va pas se demander de qui elle à appris ça




non on ne vas pas  :rateau::rateau: mais suivez notre regard


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Octobre 2006)

Un soir ma fille de 5 ans, épuisée par une fatiguante journée de vacance, me dit en se couchant :
- Papa, je suis pas bien... Mon cerveau, y veut faire des bêtises, mais moi j'ai pas envie ! :mouais::mouais:    

Depuis j'ai compris : c'est jamais sa faute quand elle fait des bêtises, mais celle de son cerveau (ma fille ou l'art du bouc-émissaire poussé à l'extrème    )


----------



## paradize (10 Octobre 2006)

Je voulais juste annoncer ici officiellement le mariage de Laura (4 ans) et Samuel (idem)...

Je sais pas où ils ont pêchés ça, mais bon.... Depuis l'an dernier, ils sont inséparables, plus personne n'existent quand ils sont ensembles. Donc ils ont décidés de se marier... Quand on explique à Laura qu'elle s'appelle Laura R..... et plus comme son père, elle nous engueule....

Allez, longue vie aux jeunes mariés.....


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Octobre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> Je voulais juste annoncer ici officiellement le mariage de Laura (4 ans) et Samuel (idem)...
> 
> Je sais pas où ils ont pêchés ça, mais bon.... Depuis l'an dernier, ils sont inséparables, plus personne n'existent quand ils sont ensembles. Donc ils ont décidés de se marier... Quand on explique à Laura qu'elle s'appelle Laura R..... et plus comme son père, elle nous engueule....
> 
> Allez, longue vie aux jeunes mariés.....



Ma Fille ainée a aussi trouvé un "fiancé" (selon ses propres termes)  vers l'age de 4 ans. 
Et quattre ans plus tard ils continuent à s'inviter à leurs anniversaires et s'envoyer des cartes postales l'été. Le "fiancé de ma fille" a d'ailleurs dit qu'à son prochaine anniversaire il invitera une autre copine, pour que ma fille ne se sente pas toute seule au milieux de tous ces garçons...     C'est pa mignon ça !!!   Je suis sur que ce garçon est un très bon parti


----------



## paradize (10 Octobre 2006)

Disons qu'ils ont 2 maisons entre eux deux, donc ils vont assez l'un chez l'autre, ça doit aider...... 

Allez, jme couche tôt, je garde mon neveu de 16 mois demain, ça va être sport...

(Non, Léo, pas ça, lâche ça, met pas ça dans ta bouche, laisse le peintre travailler tranquille, etc....). Je tiens à dire publiquement "je t'aime Léo" :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Peinture

Peinture 2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peinture
> 
> Peinture 2



2 morts, pas de blessés. tidjiou!!!


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peinture
> 
> Peinture 2


mille bordels !! :afraid: :afraid:
quels sont tes produits d'entretiens ?!.....


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peinture
> 
> Peinture 2



ouah....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

Ah &#231;a ! Un &#233;l&#233;phant, &#231;a trompe


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Hier soir, roulement parmi les doudous (faut bien en laver quelques-uns de temps à autre), alors Grégoire fouille dans la panière à doudous, peluches, marionnettes et poupées.
> Soudain il s'exclame :
> *"PAPA ! Babar il a une quéquette !*
> - *Hein ??* :mouais: ... Ah oui : _une étiquette."_



Te connaissant, je pense qu'"étiquette" a bien été prononcé. C'est ton esprit tordu qui a compris quequette.


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Dis donc Maël?
Tu arrêtes un peu de martiriser le chat, il est gentil il t'a rien fait, le pov.
réponse du petiot :
"A tato !!"

Ba oui j'ai pas le décodeur encore...à 14 mois en même temps.....


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Dis donc Maël?
> Tu arrêtes un peu de martiriser le chat, il est gentil il t'a rien fait, le pov.
> réponse du petiot :
> _ "A tato !!"_
> ...




Ton bout de choux, il voulait peut-être dire "un gateau et j'arrête! "


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2006)

Alors qu'en fait c'est t'arrêtes ou une mandale...


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Alors qu'en fait c'est t'arrêtes ou une mandale...



Voooouaaala!


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peinture
> 
> Peinture 2



Ha j'ai cru que c'était tes gamins La Mouette !!
En fait on viens de m'envoyer le pps qui doit circuler partout en fait.
Ca reste quand même bien spectaculaire!


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

-Papa, papa ...!!!!    

-Oui... :sleep: ( calme bien entendu , malgré le côté " abattoir à cochons" de l'ambiance...)

-Je ne tousse plus, et tu sais pourquoi ? :hein: 

-  non ...

-Parce que je NE suis plus malade


----------



## Patamach (16 Octobre 2006)

*Ma cousine 8 ans:*
- J'adore Lou Reed :love:
Moi:
- Bravo!! à ton age c'est rare d'aimer Lou Reed!! Je suis très fier! 
- Oui en plus elle est belle :love:
- C'est un garcon on dit Il 
- Mais pourquoi qu'elle a des couettes alors?  Regarde sur la photo là ... :love:

- Ha oui .... je vois .... Lorie .... j'me disais aussi ....


----------



## paradize (17 Octobre 2006)

Toujours et encore Laura.......

Elle à une veste super jolie, avec des poils sur le col, et les manches..... Mon père lui demande si se sont des poils de chiens......

Elle hausse les épaules, et nous dit "mais non, ce sont des poils de vestes...." :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Octobre 2006)

Ce thread me donne le sourire directement , merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

depuis quelques jours chez moi ça "papote" cadeaux et pere noel  ........

hier soir fiston 

- dis maman , ta voiture ( une vieille R5 que mon mari m'a acheté a noel pour aller bosser ) c'est pere noel qui te l'a offerte ?  

- hemmm.....    .......oui, pourquoi ?   

- franchement , pere noel aurait pu t'offrir une voiture aussi belle que celle de papa


----------



## PinkTurtle (18 Octobre 2006)

Mon petit cousin, qui apprend tout juste à parler, joue au ballon avec la famille. ( Et oui, les mecs même tous petits sont déjà hypnotisés par le foot ^^ ).  Les grands se mettent à s'echanger des passes, et lui, ne joue plus, dépité.... 
" Vas piquer le ballon aux grands!" lui dis sa maman.
Il se met à courir, malicieux vers le ballon.... s'accroupit et avec son petit doigt touche le ballon en disant: "Pic, Pic!". :love: Bzh oui, il vient de piquer le ballon quoi 

Tout le monde éclate de rire :rateau:. Les subtilités de la langue française sont parfois difficiles pour un petit.


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2006)

Dans le m&#234;me style j'en ai une bonne de mon petit cousin &#224; l'&#233;poque o&#249; il avait 3-4 ans.
Heureux comme tout, il vient me voir avec sa panoplie de chavalier pour m'attaquer par surprise.
Je me retourne, et lui dit "houaou elle est belle ton &#233;p&#233;e".
Il me retorque "Ouaip, et en plus toi tu peux pas m'attaquer parceque je suis prot&#233;g&#233; avec mon *pr&#233;au !!!*" brandissant son enorme bouclier avec l'autre bras.  

Et oui, il avait apris &#224; l'&#233;cole que pour se prot&#233;ger (de la pluie ou autres intemp&#233;ries) il fallait se mettre sous le *pr&#233;au*. C'&#233;tait un nouveau mot pour lui, donc tout ce qui permetait de se prot&#233;ger pour lui : c'est un pr&#233;au !!!   

Il m'a bien fait marrer avec celle-l&#224;.... ​


----------



## Matt74 (18 Octobre 2006)

Ma soeur, à 4 ans, voulait plus tard devenir "ingéniale"  
(Comprenez "ingénieur"...)

Depuis, elle a changé d'orientation !
Enfin, ça fait maintenant partie des private jokes de la famille...


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais mais mais... Ils sont aussi affreux que les miens !
> :love:
> :love:



Non, Roberto; différents, juste différents


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

j'ai une petite niece , elle va avoir 3 ans a noel et elle parle comme une de dix ans .....
c'est une gamine hors de commun, en un mot : epatante :love: :love: :love: :love: 

l'autre jour , en palant de son chat Titan qui ne veux pas jouer avec elle , je lui dit :

- mais Titan c'est un blaireau celui-là    
- non, tata, c'est un chat !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Novembre 2006)

J'adore ce thread :love:


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2006)

Mon neveu Hugo: 3ans joue avec ses potes dans sa rue. 
Ses voisins d'en face sont très croyants.
Il y a Marie 3ans et demi et Simon 5ans.

Pendant ce temps avec mon beau-frère on trifouille dans le moteur de la clio de ma belle-soeur. Les gamins jouent à côté de nous dans l'impasse.
Mickaël mon beau frère, s'enerve sous le capot et s'écrie " Ha mais c'est pas possible que ca demarre pas comme ça correctement!"

Simon s'avance vers nous et nous dit : "Vous avez peut-être un problème au niveau du delco?" 
On se retourne et je lui dis : "A tu connais ca toi?"
Il me repond : " A moins que vous ayez les bougies encrassés?"
Mickael s'étonne : "mais dis donc tu est super calé, toi, en mécanique? t'es super intelligent, c'est ton papa qui t'a apris tout ça?"

Simon avec une oréole sur la tête : "NON, NON c'est pas papa, c'est DIEU !!!" :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mon neveu Hugo: 3ans joue avec ses potes dans sa rue.
> Ses voisins d'en face sont tr&#232;s croyants.
> &#8230;
> 
> ...



Graine d'int&#233;griste, &#231;a ! :mouais:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> H&#233; b&#233;, si Il s'occupe de m&#233;canique aussi bien que du Paradis Terrestre, on est pas dans la mouise.



Et en plus va falloir remplacer les bougies &#8230; Par des cierges :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> on est pas dans la mouise.


et ses 10 commandements. :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ouch.
> Juste après Pascal et ses cierges, mouise et les dix commandements...
> _Vous êtes en forme !_
> :afraid:
> :afraid:



le plus dur cest pour le carburant :

« chérie tu peux faire le plein dencens ce soir »*


_compte double _


----------



## paradize (9 Novembre 2006)

Comment rendre fou un ptit gars de 18 mois - 4 jours....

Prendre une balle de tennis avec laquel il joue depuis 15 minutes.

Remarquer qu'il porte un baggy qui permet de voir sa couche  (déjà habillé comme un grand ce Léo)

Voir que les poches arrières sont assez grande pour y contenir ladite balle. 

Attendre qu'il arrive enfin à la choper, au bout de 5 minutes d'effort  

Bon, c'est vrai que, quand il s'est mis à hurler, je lui ai rendu tout de suite... :love: 

Sinon, il m'a dit tata toute la journée, balle, papa, mamama, papapa, tout doux, toutou...


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2006)

-Papa, mon frère il joue à Goliath...

-??  

-Oui le grand avec le petit qui lance des cailloux...

-David ?  

-Oui c'est ça, et c'est vachement dangereux, il pourrait me casser la tête...

-Même pas vrai Papa, parce que c'est pas un vrai caillou que j'ai mis dans mon Nounours


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Nos p'tits sont férus de mites au logis, ma parole !
> :love:



Tiens :


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2006)

Lucas, 7 ans, fait le point sur une famille (nombreuse) de copains :
« Alors, il y a Théo, Martine, Thibaut, Clément, Antoine
et après un court instant de réflexion :
 et Josiane (la maman) a ben dû faire une fausse couche »

  :rose:


----------



## Pifou (16 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Il plonge direct son visage dans l'assiette de soupe pour choper le pain._


 
J'imagine la tête du Papa, entre incrédulité et fou rire  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

-Salut ! c'est ...., comment ça va ? bla, bla, bla ..

-Est-ce que je pourrais parler à ta maman ? 
-Non elle est sous la douche !
-Alors à ton papa ?



- Non il est avec maman sous la douche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> 7h45, mon grand se réveille doucement devant son bol de NesPouik®, quand soudain :
> _"Tu sais Papa.....blablablabla.....moulin a paroles des l'aube _


_

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

heureusement que j'ai canal j   _


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Ah ouais mais du coup tu loupes des trucs incroyables comme quoi par exemple Tintin c'est un voleur.


Il faut &#234;tre super cultur&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; autant de questions primordiales sur le cin&#233;ma comme &#231;a..... 

Il faut &#234;tre super cultur&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; autant de questions primordiales sur le cin&#233;ma comme &#231;a..... 

Tiens Au fait, Simon 5ans le copain de mon neveu Hugo 3ans nous a refait le coup ce week-end.
On a achet&#233; un balon qui vole a Louna la petite soeur d'Hugo. C'est plut&#244;t Hugo qui &#224; jou&#233; tout le samedi avec, mais dimanche, le balon piquait du nez et ne tenait vraiment plus en l'air.

Simon s'avance dans le jardin en criant &#224; Hugo : "Mais c'est normal qu'il tienne plus en l'air ton balon, il faut un gaz special pour mettre dedans!"
Hugo interloqu&#233; : "Quoi? mais non y'a rien dedans comment tu sais ca toi? c'est tes parents qui te l'on dit?"
Simon ang&#233;lique : "Ba non, c'est Dieu!"


----------



## fredintosh (20 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> c'est tes parents qui te l'on dit?"
> Simon angélique : "Ba non, c'est Dieu!"


Au moins, on est rassurés, on peut en déduire qu'il ne se prend pas encore pour le fils de Dieu.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (20 Novembre 2006)

Comment avoir la honte devant son boulanger :
Discussion entre mon boulanger et mon neveu Dimitri, 6 ans:
-Bonjour mon petit bonhomme, tu veux un de mes croissants ?
- R&#233;ponse de Dimitri, limite agressif : ben puisque tu m'en propose un, j'en prendrais pas, de tes croissants !!!
Le boulanger riait jaune, quant &#224; moi, j'ai chang&#233; de boulanger....
Ah ces m&#244;mes....


----------



## Nexka (20 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> - Oui c'est ça : une parodie. Hé ben Jérôme le grand de CM1 il m'a dit qu'il existe une parodie de Star Wars©, où le robot en or là, comment il s'appelle ?
> - C6PO, je crois.
> - ... Où C6PO est une fille, ça doit être super-marrant !



Ah désolée :hein: Mais tu pourras lui dire que celui là je l'ai pas  
Par contre c'est vrai qu'il est marrant


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2006)

&#233;galement chez le boulanger: 

Lucas, 3 ans: _dis papa, madame c'est comme Mimi (une copine enceinte jusqu'aux yeux) ? _

Moi (sentant venir la cata): _euh non, pourquoi_  

Lucas: _ben oui, aussi b&#233;b&#233; dans le ventre_ ? 

Moi: _mais non, mon ch&#233;ri, chuuut, je ne pense, madame, comment dire, est seulement un peu euh...... grosse....._:rose:


----------



## Pifou (20 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> également chez le boulanger:
> 
> Lucas, 3 ans: _dis papa, madame c'est comme Mimi (une copine enceinte jusqu'aux yeux) ? _
> 
> ...


 
J'ai déjà vécu ça avec ma fille Laura :love: , 3 ans, à la caisse d'un supermarché. Ma fille avait été on ne peut plus explicite et avait parlé bien fort ; je ne savais plus où me mettre :rose: et la "femme de forte corpulence" en question a fait mine de ne rien avoir entendu ... par contre tous les gens autour de nous essayaient de se retenir de rire


----------



## maiwen (20 Novembre 2006)

moi aussi j'ai connu &#231;a ... avec une fille de ma classe ... en 1&#232;re :

- dites madame ... vous &#234;tes enceinte ou vous avez juste vachement grossi ? 


quand c'est petitou c'est mignon, quand &#231;a grandi c'est con


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

- alors , c'est bien passé a l'ecole ?   
- NON  , j'ai pris une punition a cause de Djamel   
- ben voyons :mouais: et toi tu n'as rien fait !!  montre moi ta punition :hein: :hein: 

"je fais un effort pour changer mon comportement"

- tu la montreras a ton pere aussi , mais avant je veux savoir se qui c'est passé !!:mouais: 
- Djamel a remarqué que je n'avais pas encore commencé a ecrire les devoirs  et
il l'a dit  tout fort dans la classe , alors moi j'ai criée un bon coup   
-mais pourquoi tu n'avais pas encore commencé a ecrire ces devoirs ?  
- mais mamannnnn , tu sais bien que je suis lent comme un escargot :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2006)

Les compliments de Cécile (bonne fête !), digne fille de son père.
Sa maman confectionnait des décorations de Noël :
"Oh maman, c'est tellement joli qu'on dirait que c'est pas toi qui l'a fait !"
:love:


----------



## paradize (22 Novembre 2006)

Alors, bonjour.

Ce serait juste pour laisser une trace de mon neveu L&#233;o gard&#233; aujourd'hui. Je rappelle qu'il &#224; 18 mois...

Voil&#224; le message laiss&#233; sur mon ibook.

bbblllllllllll&#249;&#249;&#249;&#249;lXWWWWWWWQ

Vous noterez les majuscules. Il &#224; touch&#233; la touche majuscule au hasard, et trouvait sympa la petite lumi&#232;re qui s'allumait et s'&#233;teignait !!!!!

C'est chou :love: . LOL. Non, ce qu'il adore en ce moment, c'est dire non. Je pensais que la phase du non &#233;tait plus vers les 2 ans 1/2 ???? Merci de m'en tenir inform&#233;...

Je veux manger L&#233;o......

Il me manque d&#233;j&#224; !!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (22 Novembre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> Je veux manger Léo......


En même temps, si tu lui dis ça, c'est normal qu'il te réponde non.  :rateau:


----------



## paradize (23 Novembre 2006)

Il à même chanté une chanson de Ray Charles.....

Attention, ce garçon est un génie !!!!!!!!!!!

La semaine dernière, je lui ai fait découvrir la mano negra, fallait voir comme il bougeait.....  



:love:


----------



## Pifou (24 Novembre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> :love: . LOL. Non, ce qu'il adore en ce moment, c'est dire non. Je pensais que la phase du non était plus vers les 2 ans 1/2 ???? Merci de m'en tenir informé...
> 
> Il me manque déjà !!!!!!


 
Bonjour _paradize_,

La phase du "non" est bien vers 18 mois (environ bien sur !) ; l'enfant découvre qu'il peut s'opposer à ce que lui propose les adultes et c'est une véritable jouissance pour lui ... parfois un peu pénible pour les adultes qui l'entourent  
Par contre c'est une période vraiment géniale du développement de l'enfant : il s'intéresse à plein de choses (attention à la casse des petits explorateurs :rateau: ), commence à comprendre ce que tu lui dis (la réciproque n'est pas toujours vraie :mouais:  ) ... bref un régal pour qui a du temps à consacrer à l'enfant.
Personnellement, je me régale avec mon petit Arthur :love: de bientôt 1 an (déjà  ), danseur émérite lui-aussi dès qu'un air de musique retentit dans la maison  :rateau: (je n'oublie pas grande soeur Laura de 3 ans 1/2 :love: ... la relation est autre et un Papa et sa fille c'est toujours spécial :rose: ).

Profite


----------



## paradize (24 Novembre 2006)

Pifou a dit:


> Profite




Ben, justement, je vais en profiter là, ce week end de 13h jusqu'à dimanche vers 16h, ses parents partent....

Ce sera un tête à tête avec lui... Et les réjouissances de Noël commence en Alsace, donc j'ai déjà prévu un truc qu'on pourra faire lui et moi....

J'entend déjà TATA TATA TATA !!!!!!!!!




Désolé de vous ennuyer avec lui, mais c'est mon seul neveu, et la seule personne dont je puisse m'occuper...


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Sacr&#233; petitous ..

Martin (5 ans) est rentr&#233; hier, avec un magnifique oeil au beurre noir ... :rateau: 

-Qui t'a fait &#231;a ...?  

-Je sais pas  

-Comment &#231;a ?  

-Ben oui, il avait un visage en briques, avec un casque et des cornes..alors je sais pas qui sait ..  

Forc&#233;ment s'ils mettent des masques et des casques, &#231;a devient compliqu&#233; ...

L&#224; en ce moment il construit son masque en pierres et un casque avec des flammes ..  , je sent la convocation le lundi apr&#232;s-midi ...:hein: :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et l&#224; il se lance dans des explications d&#233;taill&#233;es o&#249; il apparait qu'il avait l'id&#233;e qu'on a pour toute sa vie une sorte de "quota" de respirations &#224; exploiter tout au long de son existence.
> _Et quand on arrive au bout : *COUIC.*_


C'est pour &#231;a que Mozart est mort jeune : il avait beaucoup trop d'inspiration.

Ceci dit, c'est marrant, mais j'avais acquis la m&#234;me certitude que ton fils &#224; son &#226;ge, mais concernant les battements du coeur.
J'ai appris plus tard que cela avait fait l'objet de th&#233;ories fumeuses de pseudo-scientifiques par les si&#232;cles pass&#233;s.


----------



## Nexka (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sacré petitous ..
> 
> Martin (5 ans) est rentré hier, avec un magnifique oeil au beurre noir ... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Mais il va dans qu'elle genre d'école ton petit :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais il va dans qu'elle genre d'école ton petit :affraid: :affraid:



Publique


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Arthur 2 ans :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Arthur 2 ans :love:



et il a fait quoi là comme perle  le p'tit arthur?  







:love: ....au p'tit bien evidemment


----------



## paradize (26 Novembre 2006)

Donc, résumé de mon week end Léo:

Depuis hier, Léo me disait doudou de temps à autre, alors je lui donnais ses peluches...

_En fait, ça voulait dire tétine, que je ne lui ai pas donné du week end, vu que je ne comprenais pas_

Hier soir, nous sommes allés voir des minis spectacles de noël, il à vu le père noël, était heureux, puis à hurlé durant un passage d'un spectacle avec un suspense incroyable  

On est allé chez une de mes amies qui n'a jamais vu de bébés de sa vie, on lui à fait cuire son plat dans le bain marie, on à fait un peu n'importe quoi, mais ça l'a pas dérangé....  Pauvre Léo, il paye vraiment les pots cassés lui.

J'ai mal mis une de ses couches, alors ça à un peu fuis.

Il est tombé chez lui, la tête la première sur le carrelage, il à pleuré, la seule fois du week end où il est venu dans mes bras. j'appelle ma soeur à cause de la bosse magnifique qui se formait, un ptit peu d'homéopathie, et c'était rêglé...

Voilà, à part ça, super week end, mais conclusion, je crois que je vais attendre quelques années encore avant d'en faire des enfants......


----------



## fredintosh (26 Novembre 2006)

_Mais &#224; part &#231;a,
Madame la Marquise,
Tout va tr&#232;s bien,
Tout va tr&#232;s bien._


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Hier, direction The aquarium tropical à Porte Dorée.
Mon petit Maël, 15 mois, s'en ai mis plein les mirettes.
Il a surtout aimé un aquarium où il y avait un enorrrrme poisson noir (genre mérou) qui pouvait venir le voir devant la vitre car elle est accessible pour les petits.
Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'en voyant l'énorme bestiole passer et repasser devant lui, il disait : "Ton Ton" !!!
Bon on peut dire qu'il disait "thon thon" car le poisson est très gros et ressemble un peu à un thon géant, mais je pense que Maël ne connais pas encore le nom des poissons.

En tout cas quand je vais dire ça à mon beau-frère il va être content !


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2006)

paradize a dit:


> Voilà, à part ça, super week end, mais conclusion, je crois que je vais attendre quelques années encore avant d'en faire des enfants......


Il faut bien se dire que, dans l'ensemble, on ne sait rien de ce qu'il "faut" faire, avant de le faire (je parle pour moi, en tous cas )
Je mets des guillemets parce que justement, ce n'est jamais bien clair. Il y a des fois, on sent que c'est bien, des fois on sent que c'est pas bien du tout. Et puis on sent pas toujours dans le bon sens :rateau:
Mais bon, si on doit attendre d'être _sûr(e)_ que l'on maîtrise, on n'a pas d'enfants


----------



## Pifou (1 Décembre 2006)

Laura (3 ans 1/2) parle à son petit frère Arthur (presque 2 ans) hier soir dans le bain :
"mais si Arthur, tu me laisses toucher ton zizi et toi tu peux toucher ma zezette  :rose: "

... et le Papa dans la pièce d'à côté, hilare  et bien embêté sur l'attitude à tenir 
Aucune formation ne te prépare à ça ... et dans un sens heureusement :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2006)

Pifou a dit:


> ...
> ... et le Papa dans la pièce d'à côté, hilare...



Quelque chose me dit qu'il fera moins le malin dans quelques années...   :love:


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

30 secondes d'inatention et mon petit prince était en train de bouffer la bouffe du chat !
En plus il a pas bronché, il a fait une sale tête mais il a avalé au moins une bonne poignée d'émincés de boeuf FELIX .....
Beeearrrrk !!!


----------



## fredintosh (5 Décembre 2006)

Et l&#224;, en ce moment, &#231;a va ? Il miaule ou pas ?


----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> 30 secondes d'inatention et mon petit prince était en train de bouffer la bouffe du chat !
> En plus il a pas bronché, il a fait une sale tête mais il a avalé au moins une bonne poignée d'émincés de boeuf FELIX .....
> Beeearrrrk !!!


:affraid:
Et ton chat il a rien dit


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2006)

Non il a mang&#233; le repas du petit !


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non il a mangé le repas du petit !



Ca le gènerait pas lui....

Bref, on a pas eu de rôt après, on a évité l'infection de l'appart.


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Note que les r&#232;gles d'hygi&#232;ne sont excellentes pour la nourriture des animaux domestiques


----------



## meskh (6 Décembre 2006)

ce matin, au reveil de la petite Abygaëlle, 5 mois, que je prends dans mes bras:

- bonjour ma cherie :love:, bien dormi ?

sa réponse ? et bien elle me vomi au visage 

attention a la gastro-en-terre-cuite !!!


----------



## paradize (6 Décembre 2006)

La petite fille de ma patronne hier...(4 ans)

J'expliquais que j'avais travaillé 1 mois ds une maison de retraite, et qu'à 18h, c'était l'heure du repas....

Elle m'a regardé, et m'a dit "et ben, ils ont beaucoup de temps pour jouer après !!!!"  ...

Forcément, pour elle, après le repas, c'est l'heure de jouer !!!!


----------



## Nexka (6 Décembre 2006)

J'ai bossé 5 ans dans un internat de lycéens, l'heure du repas c'était 18h30 :affraid: J'ai toujours dis que c'était des horraires de maisons de retraite :hein: Comme quoi j'étais pas loin


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> J'ai bossé 5 ans dans un internat de lycéens, l'heure du repas c'était 18h30 :affraid: J'ai toujours dis que c'était des horraires de maisons de retraite :hein: Comme quoi j'étais pas loin



Oui, bon, faut pas pousser non plus, c'est aussi l'heure du repas dans les casernes, quartiers, et autres établissements militaires, hein !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Décembre 2006)

Je change de sujet, mais j'aurais une petite question : 
Quel dessin anim&#233; pour un petit gar&#231;on de 4 ans?
Est ce qu'un Disney convient, ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je change de sujet, mais j'aurais une petite question :
> Quel dessin animé pour un petit garçon de 4 ans?
> Est ce qu'un Disney convient, ou pas?



tout dépend lesquels; Alice au pays des merveilles ne me semble pas le plus indiqué. Mais blanche neige ou cendrillon: pourquoi pas. En gros, j'éviterais ceux où la "violence" est présente même si la morale est toujours sauve à la fin.

Aussi: robin des bois, merlin l'enchanteur....


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Décembre 2006)

Je pensais au roi lion ou &#224; Bambi, &#231;a passe ou c'est "trop violent" ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Décembre 2006)

Roi Lion , je le trouve assez d&#233;chirant . Il vaut mieux Merlin :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

Winnie l'ourson, pour les 3/4 ans, c'est ce qui passe le mieux chez Disney !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

pour le roi lion, gaffe. Tout dépend si le gamin est sensible ou pas. Si il l'est (je pense à hypersensible), je le ferais pas. Maintenant méfions nous de nos perceptions, j'ai vu mon fils s'éclater devant des trucs où moi je m'accrochais... 

Mais Pascal a raison, winnie, c'est bien, pas trop long, coloré, pas idiot et ça ouvre les débats:
Dis maman/papa pourquoi? oui, mais pourquoi?, ha bon, pourquoi? d'acoord... pourquoi?
Histoire de s'entrainer à la période non qui généralement suit de près:love:

Sinon, moins chiant pour les parents, j'avais vraiment aimé Robin des bois, plusieurs lectures et quelques gros délires pour les parents et les enfants.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Décembre 2006)

OK, merci pour vos r&#233;ponses 

C'est un petit gar&#231;on que ma copine garde de temps en temps


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2006)

Un de mes mes neveux vers cet &#226;ge l&#224; &#233;tait fascin&#233; par blanche neige... Il a du le voir des dizaines de fois  Bon il tenait rarement jusqu'&#224; la fin parce que &#231;a reste assez long, mais il a fait une belle fixette sur ce dessin anim&#233;.


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2006)

Ma fille n'a jamais pu voir Blanche-Neige avant 8 ou 9 ans, elle avait peur (mais à pleurer) de la sorcière. Par contre le roi lion, que j'avais craint à cause de la mort du pére lion, était très bien passé dès 4 ans ça dépend vraiment des gosses

Dans le même ordre d'idée, son frère vers le même âge, se cachait derrière le canapé dans Charlie et la chocolaterie première version, parce qu'il voyait des monsieurs tout bleus et un jour d'inattention parentale (oui, :rose: mea culpa, bon:rose: ), on l'a retrouvé devant le seigneur des anneaux n°2 (le plus horrible, plein d'orques et de guerre, berk), qui s'éclatait comme un fou.

Va comprendre:hein:


----------



## meskh (16 Décembre 2006)

Et le Livre de la Jungle ?

Musique excellente, personnages réels et affectueux :love:
Mise à part peut etre le gros chat Sher Kahn ... :mouais:


----------



## two (19 Décembre 2006)

bref, avec ses topines il a pas envie de se battre et il pr&#233;f&#232;re ca &#224; ne pas se battre avec ses copains...

Il a tout compris Gr&#233;goire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

- t'as vu l'avion?
- où ça?
- mais là
- je ne vois pas
- mais si là, à côté du ciel!


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2006)

mon frère : 

- ce midi c'était le repas de noel, et y'a deux filles à la tables qu'ont tout mangé... comme des chaca...les
- on dit des chacaux
-  c'est vrai ?
- non   je rigole on dit des chacals
- ah ... bah en tout cas c'était des filles ... même les petits chocolats elle les ont mangé ... mais c'est des filles ... elles mangent tout ça parce qu'elles ont pas assez à manger chez elle 

 la jeunesse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2006)

Ben quoi?... Nous aussi on raconte plein de conneries... Mais y'a toujours des méchants modos qui effacent nos jolis posts d'enfants candides-zé-taquins... :hein:


----------



## Arlequin (20 Décembre 2006)

Lucas, 3 ans et des poussières, en rue, croisant une dame habillée d'un manteau en poils d'un indéfinissable animal: 
"PAPA, *PAPAAAAAA*, gard' la madame, ha n'est désguisée en chien !!! "    

Et il n'a pas baissé le volume jusqu'à ce que la dadame ai tourné le coin......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

Génial  

Martin 5 ans : papa, ça va pas du tout ... y a trop de cadeaux sous le sapin !!   

--   

-Le mien va se perdre la dessous


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *"C'est quoi ?*
> - C'est un monsieur qui se fait griller des saucisses sur la flamme de la Statue de la Libert&#233; _(je sais que c'est une fausse flamme, mais c'est pour rire)_, et la police am&#233;ricaine n'est pas d'accord."
> :hein:


En tous cas, il a d&#233;j&#224; un bon coup de crayon feutre ! Comme son p&#232;re... 

Pour ce qui est de l'id&#233;e, il est tout &#224; fait coh&#233;rent: apr&#232;s tout, c'est la statue de la LIBERTE, oui ou non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *"C'est quoi ?*
> - C'est un monsieur qui se fait griller des saucisses sur la flamme de la Statue de la Liberté _(je sais que c'est une fausse flamme, mais c'est pour rire)_, et la police américaine n'est pas d'accord."
> :hein:
> ...



Tu devrais quand même l'avertir que la police américaine, pour aller à la statue de la liberté, elle utilise des bateaux, pas des voitures :mouais:

Oui, je sais ... Là, c'est pour de rire !


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *"C'est quoi ?*
> - C'est un monsieur qui se fait griller des saucisses sur la flamme de la Statue de la Liberté _(je sais que c'est une fausse flamme, mais c'est pour rire)_, et la police américaine n'est pas d'accord."
> :hein:


  

Il a quel âge déjà? Il a vraiment beaucoup d'humour   _Ou alors c'est moi qui suis trop bon public :hein:  
_


La mouette a dit:


> Martin 5 ans : papa, ça va pas du tout ... y a trop de cadeaux sous le sapin !!
> 
> --
> 
> -Le mien va se perdre la dessous



Vous avez déjà mit les cadeaux sous le sapin! Et le petit gars de 5 ans n'y touche pas!!  Ouha!!  
Pour moi ça aurait été une vraie torture, je crois que je me serais relevée la nuit pour les ouvrir :hein:  ... Enfin "serais".. Aujourd'hui encore je me léverai la nuit pour les ouvrir


----------



## boddy (21 Décembre 2006)

Il y a quelques années, les grandes surfaces Mammouth existaient encore. Dans la voiture, je discute avec mon passager à l'avant, mes 2 enfants sont assis à l'arrière :
- Tu te souviens la dernière fois à Mammouth j'avais acheté... (ceci et cela...)
- Oui.
- Ah, oui et à Mammouth j'avais aussi acheté...
Une petite voix derrière :
- Maman, c'est quoi une moute ?
- Une moute ???????
- Ben oui, t'arrête pas de parler de TA MOUTE !
- :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous avez déjà mit les cadeaux sous le sapin! Et le petit gars de 5 ans n'y touche pas!!  Ouha!!


`

Hééééééééé oui... C'est aussi ça, la Suisse... retenue, respect des règles, etc...


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> `
> 
> Hééééééééé oui... C'est aussi ça, la Suisse... retenue, respect des règles, etc...



On peut d'ailleur se demander ce qui se serais passé si Adam et Eve avaient été Suisses


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> On peut d'ailleur se demander ce qui se serais pass&#233; si Adam et Eve avaient &#233;t&#233; Suisses



On serait en train de griller des saucisses de veau &#224; l'ombre d'un pommier, avec des feuilles de vigne sur les parties molles... Peinards... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2006)

Enfin... trop peinards


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Quand tu seras grand mon gars, je te filerai les livres de Pierre Dac et d'Alphonse Allais qui jaunissent dans les &#233;tag&#232;res, et je pense que l'absurde n'a pas fini de te mettre en joie !
> :love: :love:
> _


juste en passant
comment ca jaunissent?
Pour faire moderne , tu te fais pas des s&#233;ances de Dacoth&#233;rapie ou d'Allaisth&#233;rapie de temps &#224; autre avec un bon caf&#233;?

( oui je sais cela n'emp&#234;che pas la jaunisse du papier de s'&#233;tendre,  ma remarque n'est pas  n&#233;anmoins sans_ Arri&#232;res pens&#233;es_   , pour ainsi dire)


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s un remake de "la guerre des &#233;toiles" dans leur chambre, et suite &#224; une intervention aussi s&#233;v&#232;re , ferme et convaicante que possible ( ben oui ils me font rire avec leurs expression r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;es de ci de l&#224; ... ) .. j'ai us&#233; de la menace du P&#232;re No&#235;l ne viendra pas cette ann&#233;e , et s'il vient ce sera pour reprendre les cadeaux etc..

Martin ( 5 ans) vient vers moi avec un papier et un stylo..

- Papa je vais &#233;crire au Papa No&#235;l pour lui dire que je ne m&#233;rite pas mes cadeaux, j'ai pas &#233;t&#233; sage..
-Ok fiston ..
-Tu peux sign&#233; la feuille &#231;a fera plus s&#233;rieux..
-Bon si tu veux...

Apr&#232;s quelques minutes je reviens dans leur chambre, regarde la feuille et je vois deux pr&#233;noms que je ne connais pas sur la feuille..

-C'est qui Simon et Augustin ?
-    On a mis des faux noms, comme &#231;a le Papa No&#235;l viendra quand m&#234;me...mais pas pour toi, t'as sign&#233; ...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2006)

Non mais c'est pas possible!!!  

Roberto et la mouette, vous les dopez à quoi vos mômes toute la journée?? Au poisson  Ils sont vraiment trés malins!!


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

A cette âge là, c'est pas encore mauvais signe, lorsqu'on les qualifies " d'éponges"


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2006)

Le bon, la brute, et le truand


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2006)

lundi 25 d&#233;cembre 2006, devant un "vrai" sapin de no&#235;l ...
monn neveu environ 3 ans, d&#233;couvrant ses cadeaux :
"aaaahhhh, ben le p&#232;re no&#235;l, il s'est pas plant&#233; !!!"

qu'est-ce tu crois, petit, il a toute une &#233;quipe et une sacr&#233;e logistique bien huil&#233;e !!!


----------



## Picouto (30 Décembre 2006)

Anniversaire d'Eliot aujourd'hui (3 ans) :love:
Sa tante lui a offert une malette de docteur (  ) :

"Eliot et maman soigner papa ; Eliot soigne oreille et genou de papa ; maman soigne coeur" de papa...

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Galatée (30 Décembre 2006)

Eh ben, ce p'tit Henri... 

Première séance de lecture que je prends en charge dans mon stage en CP : un petit texte avec des dessins des habits du père Noël.

- Vas-y, Brian, lis-moi la phrase d'après.
- Il met ses chaussettes mmhmhmhmiées. (ben oui, à c't'âge-là, ça parle pas toujours très fort...).
- Qu'est-ce qu'il met ?
- Il met ses chaussettes mmhmhmhiées.
- Parle plus fort, Brian, je ne t'entends pas ! Il met ses chaussettes "criées" ? (ce que j'avais cru entendre).
- Ben non, pas ses chaussettes criées, ses chaussettes GRILLÉES !!! :love: :love: :love: 

En fait, il s'agissait de "chaussettes rayées"... Difficile de ne pas éclater de rire :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

La v&#233;rit&#233; sort de la bouche des enfants ?


10:54:31 macinside: tu veux aussi un clavier suisse pour ton anniv ? 
10:55:38 macinside: remi en a eu un hier 
10:55:51 supermoquette: pour quoi faire ??? il d&#233;teste &#231;a 
10:55:56 macinside: justement 
10:58:13 macinside: un jour il sera heureux de l'avoir 
10:58:33 supermoquette: pour ?
10:58:49 macinside: si il noie son autre clavier


----------



## Galatée (30 Décembre 2006)

... du stage en CP :

Petite discussion en classe entre deux enfants :

Logan : Ma&#238;tresse, hier, et ben j'ai appel&#233; le P&#232;re No&#235;l :love:.
L&#233;o : Pff, n'importe quoi, c'est m&#234;me pas le vrai !  
Logan : Siiiiiiii c'est le vrai !  
L&#233;o : Nan, et en plus, &#231;a nous co&#251;te 0,34 cts la minute quand on l'appelle ! :rateau: 

C'est triste &#224; cet &#226;ge l&#224; d'&#234;tre aussi pragmatique, non ?


----------



## Craquounette (30 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Rien ne vaut la vraie lettre au P&#232;re No&#235;l avec un faux timbre que Papa ne poste pas : *rentabilit&#233; maximale.*
> :love: :love: :love:



Alors &#231;a !!!! C'est honteux  P&#232;re indigne!!! En plus il y a de fortes chances qu'il ait une r&#233;ponse si tu la postes. En tous cas en Suisse, la poste a un service qui r&#233;pond aux lettres adress&#233;es au P&#232;re No&#235;l 

Pour ne pas flooder, mon petit voisin 4 ans sur la plage...

- Papa... T'as vu la dame elle a un string...

Qques secondes de r&#233;flexion

- Mais t'avais dit que y a que les jolies filles qui mettent des string....

Tout &#231;a bien entendu avec le volume sur Maximum  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Rien ne vaut la vraie lettre au P&#232;re No&#235;l avec un faux timbre que Papa ne poste pas : *rentabilit&#233; maximale.*
> :love: :love: :love:



tu le sauras pour le prochain noel :
pas de timbre et en plus tes enfants re&#231;oivent une reponse et un p'tit cadeau 


fiston est all&#233; accompagn&#233; de son pere a la poste
"madame, j'ai ecris au pere noel mais je ne connais plus son adresse exact " :rose: :rose: 
"donne-la moi , juste pere-noel sa suffira" :love: :love: 
bioman "elle n'est pas affranchie, donne-moi un timbre svp" 
"on a un carton special o&#249; vont toutes les lettres adress&#233;es au pere-noel ,  pas besoin de timbre  " 


bioman a eu du mal a garder son serieux ainsi que les 3 femmes derriere les guichets


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La vérité sort de la bouche des enfants ?
> 
> 
> 10:54:31 macinside: tu veux aussi un clavier suisse pour ton anniv ?
> ...



ça un clavier suisse allemand sous la main ... rira bien ...


----------



## lumai (30 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu le sauras pour le prochain noel :
> pas de timbre et en plus tes enfants re&#231;oivent une reponse et un p'tit cadeau
> 
> 
> ...


En fait tout &#231;a part &#224; Libourne. Il y a une &#233;quipe de saisonniers qui trient et r&#233;pondent &#224; toutes les lettres pour le p&#232;re no&#235;l.


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

Martin ( 5 ans) devant la cage des lions au Zoo..

- Na, na , na .... tu sais comment je m'appelle Mr Lion ...?  
- Je m'appelle *Monsieur Steak* et tu ne me mangera pas  


Tu sais comment on reconna&#238;t un lion et une lionne, &#224; Martin ?

-Non  
-Un lion a une crini&#232;re et pas une lionne 
-Ah ? 
-Si, si 
-Ouais! et bien un lion il peut pas avoir de b&#233;b&#233; ..na !  

:love:


----------



## Muti (4 Janvier 2007)

[trop de bile rend am&#232;re - trop de vulgarit&#233; g&#226;che l'essentiel]


----------



## NED (5 Janvier 2007)

Mon ptit loup commence à peine a marcher,
Ma femme en adulation devant les prouesse de son fils me dis :
"mais il marche quand même en crabe là ?"
Effectivement le petiot n'étant pas très assuré encore a tendance à mettre un pied devant l'autre un peu comme des pas chassés, en se mettant sur le côté pour aller tout droit. c'est pas très académique, mais bon faut bien commencer par kekchoz pour avancer.

Sur ce, je repond a ma chère et tendre :
"ba tfaçon vendredi après-midi il doit aller chez le pédiatre pour la révision des 16 mois. On en profitera pour ajuster la direction ! "


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Mon ptit loup commence à peine a marcher,
> Ma femme en adulation devant les prouesse de son fils me dis :
> "mais il marche quand même *en crabe* là ?"



On voit effectivement tout de suite qu'elle en pince pour lui :rateau:


----------



## Muti (5 Janvier 2007)

R&#233;flexion faite : la consultation ne servirait &#224; rien.


----------



## Muti (6 Janvier 2007)

tiens j'ai piquée ça à un pote et ça me fais penser à két'chose!:rose: :love: 
uno [YOUTUBE]
uno :[/YOUTUBE]             le cas est désespéré toujours aussi nioub !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Ah. Mais le gag, il est ou ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]hv2wvRQoHoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

-Pourquoi vous n'avez pas ranger votre chambre ??  

-Ben tu sais papa, mon frère avait au moins 20 conditions avant de m'aider, je les ai écouté, et là on va pouvoir commencer ..

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> "Papa, est-ce que je peux dire _"vieux corniaud"_ ?
> - Hein ?? :mouais:  Euh non non, c'est une insulte ! D'où tu sors ça ?
> - C'est quoi un corniaud ?
> - En langage familier, un peu grossier, c'est un pauv' chien errant. Où as-tu pris ça ?
> ...



joli sens de la construction le gamin .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2007)

vous je sais pas... mais moi, il y a des trucs qui me foutent vraiment les jetons...:affraid: :mouais: :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> vous je sais pas... mais moi, il y a des trucs qui me foutent vraiment les jetons...:affraid: :mouais: :hein:


Moi aussi ça m'a fait ça quand j'ai appris de Vendez n'avait pas d'enfant, en fait.


----------



## spud34 (7 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je suis consciente de faire du hors sujet  rose:  ) mais je profite de ce fil, où logiquement, il y a beaucoup de parents pour demander combien de temps vous avez mis pour, enfin, avoir un enfant... Ca fait un an et demi qu'on essaye et... rien, je déprime


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Bon, je suis consciente de faire du hors sujet  rose:  ) mais je profite de ce fil, où logiquement, il y a beaucoup de parents pour demander combien de temps vous avez mis pour, enfin, avoir un enfant... Ca fait un an et demi qu'on essaye et... rien, je déprime





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est une question qui mérite *largement* un sujet dédié spécialement à ça.
> _Il y a tant à dire là-dessus !_



Tout à fait, mais je le verrais mieux au comptoir, parce que j'ai idée que dans ce contexte, ce qui en fait rire quelques uns puisse faire très mal à quelques autres.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

La question est abord&#233;e en priv&#233;e de la suite &#224; donner &#224; cette question.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sans avoir pour but de "faire rire", ça me semblerait intéressant et utile, mais je comprends les réserves et précautions avant d'ouvrir (éventuellement) un tel sujet...



Je pense que ton sens de l'humour à toi est suffisamment affûté pour que tu saches quand on peut plaisanter, et quand il ne faut pas. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas la même confiance envers tous les membres de notre forum :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2007)

d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; moi j'aime bien les histoire de p'tiot  
z'avez pas des histoires de p'tiot ? 

moi dans le train en allant &#224; lyon une fois. un petit maxence de 5 ans se tourne vers moi et joue avec son chevalier, alors je lui dessine un bonhomme sur un bout de papier et je lui dit "tiens tu peux le garder". et l&#224; il se retourne vers la m&#232;re et il chuchote : "je cromprends pas ce qu'elle me dit la dame"  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Thomas ( 8 ans) qui avait eu une dispute, avec son meilleur pote, juste avant les vacances ...

- Alors Thomas ça va mieux avec Maxime ?
- Oui :mouais: 
.
.
.

Quelques minutes plus tard...


-Il m'a dit ce qui n 'allait pas, pourquoi il était désagréable..
-Ah oui ..et alors ?

- ben il avait besoin de _se reposer de moi_ ... 

'Tain je sent qu'à l'adolescence on va rigoler :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2007)

" Ah oui, le sphincter d'Egypte!"

_La petite Odré._


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

_Papa, regarde .. un boa *transistor*_


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> " Ah oui, le sphincter d'Egypte!"
> _La petite Odré._



Bobby, ce qu'il faudra apprendre à tes enfants, c'est que c'est toi la 11ème plaie d'Egypte !


----------



## boddy (10 Janvier 2007)

Dimanche, on attend avec impatience Enzo, 2 ans, pour manger la galette des rois. On a, bien sûr, repéré la fève pour qu'il soit notre roi et... il la trouve :

- c'est quoi ?
- c'est un maillot de foot (un buste recouvert d'un maillot rayé bleu et blanc)
- l'a perdu ses jambes ?
- oui, il a aussi perdu ses bras et sa tête...
- l'est tout cassé 
- :rose:

Vite, mettre la couronne sur la tête d'Enzo et commencer à faire les photos pour lui changer les idées, sans oublier de faire rapidement disparaitre cette fève toute cassée


----------



## paradize (10 Janvier 2007)

Ho, nous, les fèves, on les a pas trouvés, donc vite fait, on à mis des haricots rouges, comme à l'ancienne...


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> tu avais découvert un de tes élèves en train de te dessiner en caricature avec un fouet en train de hurler *"Travaille Charogne !"*...



Tu as confisqué le dessin, et tu vas nous le scanner j'espère  :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

voil&#224; pourquoi les &#233;l&#232;ves de Roberto sont coiff&#233;s avec la raie au milieu&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> voilà pourquoi les élèves de Roberto sont coiffés avec la raie au milieu



Et c'est un poisson qui dit ça... :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2007)

je vois mal roberto portant la soutane vraiment  ... ou alors avec des fleurs dessus


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Hein ?
> :mouais:
> Mais heu... :hein: On a parlé de fouet, pas nécessairement de soutane en plus !



Non mais laisse c'est un de ses fantasmes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> je vois mal roberto portant la soutane vraiment  ... ou alors avec des fleurs dessus


Comme disait Coluche: tu lui mets une soutane en bronze et il te sonne l'Angelus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme disait Coluche: tu lui mets une soutane en bronze et il te sonne l'Angelus...



Dis carrément qu'il a l'air cloche, malgré son caractère de battant !


----------



## r0m1 (12 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme disait Coluche: tu lui mets une soutane en bronze et il te sonne l'Angelus...



C'est pas desproges qui dit ça? Je vais voir si je retorouve le texte...


----------



## Muti (13 Janvier 2007)

Mais oui... mais oui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2007)

Sinon cette th&#233;rapie?


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sinon cette thérapie?



Elle la continue sur les autres fils. :mouais:


----------



## Muti (13 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Elle la continue sur les autres fils. :mouais:



 mais non ! mais non! moi avoir encore besoin grand psy d'mes 2  enfin d'mes 2quoi? mes 2 ovaires?où les 2 *******s qu'on m'prêtes de tps en temps? :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2007)

Ya du boulot encore hein...


----------



## Muti (13 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya du boulot encore hein...


OUI EN EFFET:afraid: :affraid: :modo:


----------



## Muti (13 Janvier 2007)

*Muti. 


Multi-r&#233;cidivisme: 6 mois.*


----------



## fredintosh (13 Janvier 2007)

:modo: 
Je rappelle que le sujet de ce thread est de rapporter les propos amusants des enfants en bas &#226;ges, et non les sombres b&#234;tises d'adultes immatures.


----------



## paradize (13 Janvier 2007)

Mon copain m'a offert un nabaztag jeudi, et hier, Laura (4 ans) le voit, puis je lui explique que je n'ai pas encore trouvé de prénom à mon lapin.

Elle le regarde très sérieusement, et réfléchis........


Ca dure au moins 30 secondes, elle prend cette tâche vraiment à coeur....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Puis là, une lueur surgit.....


Puis elle me dit "moi, je l'appelerais FIGARO !!!!".

Donc, mon lapin, qui à une voix de fille s'appelle Figaro...

Voilà...

Il en clignote de joie, merci Laura :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Elle a d&#251; penser au chat dans Pinocchio


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2007)

au supermarch&#233; cet apr&#232;m, un petit gar&#231;on : 

- moi ... si les produits vaisselle seraient mangeables ... j'acheterai celui &#224; la framboise 
sa m&#232;re lui fait :  quoi ch&#233;ri ? j'ai pas compris ...
- bah ... moi ... si les produits vaisselle ... &#233;taient ... mangeables, j'acheterai celui &#224; la framboise


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2007)

Mon fils, quatre ans :
- Quand est-ce que j'aurais un petit frère ?
Sa mère
- Ben quand ton père m'en fera un. Mais tu sais ça peut être une petite soeur.
- Et je pourrais regarder ?
- Ben non, tu sais, ça se passe entre le papa et la maman...
- Oui, mais moi je veux regarder, je sais pas comment on fait

Ah, jeunesse  
Ah, Oedipe


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon fils, quatre ans :
> - Quand est-ce que j'aurais un petit frère ?
> Sa mère
> - Ben quand ton père m'en fera un. Mais tu sais ça peut être une petite soeur.
> ...



Fais gaffe, c'est avec des lascars pareils qu'on se retrouve grand-père avant l'âge !


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

*A la crèperie*
Avec des amis qui ont un grand Jolan de 4 ans.
Servanne, la mama de Jolan : "bon alors t'en veut une comment?.. à l'oeuf?"
Jolan : "oui"
Servanne à la serveuse "bon alors une à l'oeuf s'il vous plait"
Jolan : "heu non mais à l'oeuf avec avec....heu..avec"
La serveuse : "avec?"
Jolan : "Avec de la crèpe quand même aussi"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2007)

ce week end mon fils (5 ans) toujours à fond dans sa période Spiderman (qu'il ne prononce plus, hélas, "Pisderman"...  :love: )

Papa, Spiderman il est plus fort que Batman... parcequ'il lance des "pissetoiles" pour attraper les méchants...   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Martin ( 5 ans)

-J'a à peine commencé à parler, que je dois déjà écouter


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Martin ( 5 ans)
> 
> -J'a à peine commencé à parler, que je dois déjà écouter


 
dans le même ordre d'idées: 

Moi: Lucas, ce n'est pas toi le chef ici, quand papa ou maman te demande qqchose, tu dois ECOUTER ! 

_Lui: nan, veux pas !_ 

Moi: et pourquoi pas ?

_Lui: toi non plus t'écoutes pas que maman elle dit à toi......_

Moi: euh.....  ... ....:rateau:  

*********

*moi, fâché: "LUCAS CA SUFFIT"* ....... non mais ho, c'est qui le chef ici    

petite voix tristounette: MAMAN ! 

   

*********

Je trouverais ça plutôt sympa, si pas déjà fait, de créer un fil sur les mots d'enfants...... qu'en pensez vous......? un truc tout simple: mot + expliquation (+âge éventuellement)........


----------



## paradize (17 Janvier 2007)

Mon neveu, n'ayant que 20 mois, ne parle qu'en bribe....

Tata, papapa, mamama, papa, maman, etc......

Il ne sait peut &#234;tre pas encore super bien parl&#233;, mais y'a un truc qu'il g&#232;re &#224; merveille:








R&#233;alis&#233; sans aucun trucage !!!


----------



## Craquounette (17 Janvier 2007)

Balade en lisière de forêt ce week-end avec des amis...

Grégoire 4 ans : 
- Je vous attends à l'arbre qui n'a pas de feuilles
Sa maman :
- Lequel ? Il y en a tout plein :mouais: 
Lui
- Ben celui-lààààààààà.... Pffffff les autres ils sont cachés derrière lui...

:love:


----------



## fredintosh (17 Janvier 2007)

paradize a dit:


> Mon neveu, n'ayant que 20 mois, ne parle qu'en bribe....
> 
> Tata, papapa, mamama, papa, maman, etc......
> 
> ...



'faudra lui dire de ranger le bureau avant de partir...


----------



## paradize (17 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> 'faudra lui dire de ranger le bureau avant de partir...



C'est à papapa qu'il faudra le dire....


Le pire, c'est que Léo déteste le bordel........


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

hier soir a table

- bon sang Lario, combient de fois il faudra te repeter que le couteau se tiens avec la main droite    
- mais papaaaaaa , tu sais bien que je suis gaucher du couteau


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ...- bon sang Lario, combient de fois il faudra te repeter que le couteau se tiens avec la main droite    ...


ah ?   


_
edit : comme Pascal 77, je suis droitier en temps normal mais gaucher du couteau... ou plut&#244;t droitier de la fourchette  sauf que &#231;a ne fait que 34 ans  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> hier soir a table
> 
> - bon sang Lario, combient de fois il faudra te repeter que le couteau se tiens avec la main droite
> - mais papaaaaaa , tu sais bien que je suis gaucher du couteau



Arf ! &#231;a fait bien 50 ans (bon, disons 47/48 :rateau que je tiens mon couteau de la main gauche, vu qu'avec celle l&#224;, je ne sais rien faire avec une fourchette


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

desolé de vous decevoir mais vous en faite quoi des bonnes manieres?   

mon fils droitier il doit tenir le couteau a droite pour couper......et meme s'il est gaucher il devrait:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2007)

Promis, si tu m'invites, je tiendrais le couteau de la main droite, et la fourchette de la gauche. De toute fa&#231;on, depuis le temps que tu voulais refaire les papiers peints de la salle &#224; manger ...


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Balade en lisière de forêt ce week-end avec des amis...
> 
> Grégoire 4 ans :
> - Je vous attends à l'arbre qui n'a pas de feuilles





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> De retour de l'école...
> "Quand j'aurai dix-huit ans, Grégoire il aura... quarante ans !
> _- Hein ??!_
> :mouais:
> ...



ce qui est cool c'est qu'au moins quand ils auront la quarantaine, j'aurais pas un prénom de vieux con


----------



## GroDan (20 Janvier 2007)

Ma femme travaillant de nuit, il m'arrive parfois de dormir avec l'un ou l'autre de mes gamins. Mardi soir, mon grand (8 ans) demande à dormir avec moi, vu que je suis bien fatigué ces temps, je refuse.Il insiste, nouveau refus, il insiste encore et sort l'ultime argument :
" Je sais, papa, qu'au fond de toi, ta conscience voudrait que je dorme avec toi.Dis oui, où tu le regrettera toute ta vie ! Tu sais Nina et moi on grandit vite, alors il ne faut pas perdre de temps ! "

Bien sur, ça m'a un peu souffler, j'en ai ri, par contre j'ai bruler sa collec' de Titeuf !


----------



## paradize (20 Janvier 2007)

Quand j'étais toute petite, je pouvais dormir soit ds la chambre de mon frère, soit chez ma soeur....

J'allais quasiment tjrs chez mon frère, au grand désespoir de ma soeur....



Pardon Sophie.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Janvier 2007)

Il a de la r&#233;parti pour son age...C&#8217;est &#224; se demander o&#249; il va chercher tout &#231;a !  



GroDan a dit:


> par contre j'ai bruler sa collec' de Titeuf !


 :afraid:


----------



## GroDan (20 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Il a de la réparti pour son age...Cest à se demander où il va chercher tout ça !
> 
> 
> :afraid:



Dans Titeuf, justement !
Mais, c'est une boutade, je les ai pas bruler !


----------



## ange_63 (20 Janvier 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Dans Titeuf, justement !
> Mais, c'est une boutade, je les ai pas bruler !



Ha ouai ok!!! Ha bin il apprend vite...Tu aurais peut être dû! lol :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2007)

Un 4x3 annonçant la proximité d'un Quick. Tout droit, indique la flèche directionnelle.


_"Maman, maman, regarde, y'a un Quick dans le ciel là bas.."


_
Ce doit être pour ça que les anges sont si gras.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ce doit &#234;tre pour &#231;a que les anges sont si gras.



Une sorte de "retour de Quick", quoi ! 


Je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2007)

Martin ( 5 ans) à table ..

-Mange tes épinards 
-Non j'aime pas ça ..
-C'est bon pour la santé, et ça rend fort ...
-Non, et si tu penses à Popey pas la peine, c'est fait pour faire croire aux enfants que ça rend fort, et moi j'y croit pas ... alors je mange pas ... :sick:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Martin ( 5 ans) à table ..
> 
> -Mange tes épinards
> -Non j'aime pas ça ..
> ...





Terrible


----------



## paradize (23 Janvier 2007)

Depuis hier, je garde Laura, car elle est malade, qd sa mère cherche son petit frère à l'école...

Hier, je lui ai montré qu'avec ichat, je pouvais parler à mon copain.

Alors on lui à demandé de raconter une blague. Elle nous a dit "ce matin, Martin m'a dit caca boudin !". Et elle éclate de rire....

Et sur mon ordi, en fond d'écran, j'ai une photo de mon chéri, et ce matin, elle voit la photo, et la montre du doigt en disant, je veux lui parler !!!!!! Elle pensait qu'il suffisait d'appuyer sur la photo pour qu'il parle.....

Sacré Laura........



Sinon, aujourd'hui, par un jeux, j'ai essayé de lui apprendre le maniement du trackpad. Ca arrive tout doucement....

Et elle veut tjrs écrire, alors je lui met textedit, et elle est heureuse.....


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2007)

4 ans, très concentré, il dessine un cheval, ajoute les pattes, la crinière...

Bon, maintenant mon garçon, c'est l'heure d'aller se coucher.

Attends, papa, j'ai pas encore dessiné son zizi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> 4 ans, très concentré, il dessine un cheval, ajoute les pattes, la crinière...
> 
> Bon, maintenant mon garçon, c'est l'heure d'aller se coucher.
> 
> Attends, papa, j'ai pas encore dessiné son zizi !



Ben quoi ? Tu croyais que tous les chevaux étaient des hongres ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Tu croyais que tous les chevaux étaient des hongres ?



Les hongres ont un zizi, mais pas de c****, :rose: 
de même que les boeufs  
et les eunuques


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Les hongres ont un zizi, mais pas de c****, :rose:
> de même que les boeufs
> et les eunuques




oui, c'est ce qu'hongrois. mais c'est pas sur. (coucou pascal)


----------



## Berthold (24 Janvier 2007)

Lucas, 7 ans :

&#171; Regarde Papa, deux Kangoos identiques&#8230;

&#8230; mais y'en a une qu'est pas pareille&#8230;&#187;


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Les hongres ont un zizi, mais pas de c****, :rose:
> de m&#234;me que les boeufs
> et les eunuques





ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, c'est ce qu'hongrois. mais c'est pas sur. (coucou pascal)



Bon, c'est fini, de jouer les moutons noirs, vous deux ?  



Berthold a dit:


> Lucas, 7 ans :
> 
> &#171; Regarde Papa, deux Kangoos identiques&#8230;
> 
> &#8230; mais y'en a une qu'est pas pareille&#8230;&#187;



Ah ! Un grand classique, celle ci ... "C'est pareil, sauf que c'est pas la m&#234;me chose" et toutes ses d&#233;clinaisons


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

pascal, avoues que tu vas à la sortie des écoles pour leur piquer leur bon mots


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> pascal, avoues que tu vas &#224; la sortie des &#233;coles pour leur piquer leur bon mots



Pas besoin, j'ai &#233;t&#233; moi m&#234;me, &#224; mes d&#233;buts, un "petitou", et j'ai une excellente m&#233;moire de cette &#233;poque, puis, j'ai eu 3 petits fr&#232;res et s&#339;urs qui ont entre six et onze ans de moins que moi, puis, ensuite j'en ai eu trois "faits maison" dont une &#226;g&#233;e de dix ans aujourd'hui, donc encore "borderline", et enfin, cerise sur le g&#226;teau, ma femme s'est faite agr&#233;er comme assistante maternelle il y a un peu plus de sept ans maintenant.


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! Un grand classique, celle ci ... "C'est pareil, sauf que c'est pas la même chose" et toutes ses déclinaisons


Dans le même registre, un ami menait des activités musicales et rythmiques pour un groupe de petits (6-7 ans, je crois). Ils les reprend dans un moment de flou :
« Ah, on va refaire, on n'était pas ensemble, là ».

À la fin de la séquence, un des gosses vient le voir la mine grave et lui dit :
« Moi, j'étais ensemble, moi ! »


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

Ma ch&#232;re et tendre &#233;pouse, apr&#232;s avoir fait l'infirmi&#232;re de nombreuses ann&#233;es s'est recycl&#233;e comme assistante maternelle apr&#232;s la naissance de ma fille.

Actuellement elle a la garde de deux enfants d'une trentaine de mois : Clara et Antoine.

Hier apr&#232;s-midi, activit&#233; "coloriage" : D'abord, on suit les points avec le crayon pour le contour, puis, on colorie sans d&#233;border (enfin, en ne d&#233;bordant pas trop :rateau.

Clara : Vas-y ma ch&#233;rie, suis bien les points avec ton crayon ... Voil&#224;, c'est bien, on colorie maintenant !

Antoine : Vas-y mon ch&#233;ri, suis bien les points avec ton crayon ... 

"Enfin, tata, laisse moi respirer, c'est moi qui le fait, c'est pas toi !"

:mouais: Deux ans et demi ... Encore un qui promet


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

Moi, j'avais bien rigol&#233;, ce jour l&#224;, il y aura 21 ans l'&#233;t&#233; prochain  (le "petitou", c'est mon fils, celui qui va avoir 24 ans fin avril, et la farce, il la fait &#224; sa maman).




Accroche toi Jeannot !


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2007)

Peut être qu'en fait, le grigri qu'elle porte, c'est le gorille en entier


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2007)

Martin 5 ans:

" _Papa je suis suspicieux, tu avais convenu de rentrer plus rapidement, j'étais inquiet_ "

:rateau: ça promet pour la suite


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Martin 5 ans:
> 
> " _Papa je suis suspicieux, tu avais convenu de rentrer plus rapidement, j'étais inquiet_ "
> 
> :rateau: ça promet pour la suite



Ah oui, ils en parlaient à la télé ce ouïkende, le niveau général de français est en baisse ... Quelle bande de galopins. On doit dire "tu *étais* convenu" !


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2007)

Merci Pascal 77, je viens de lui en coller une, pour son erreur


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, ils en parlaient à la télé ce ouïkende, le niveau général de français est en baisse ... Quelle bande de galopins. On doit dire "tu *étais* convenu" !


   
Si il y a un jeu de mot, désolée, je l'ai raté 

Mais on dit bien *avoir* convenu non??  

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Si il y a un jeu de mot, désolée, je l'ai raté
> 
> Mais on dit bien *avoir* convenu non??
> 
> :rose:



Eh nan ! Erreur très répandue, on dit "*être* convenu" (par ex : "conformément à ce dont nous *étions* convenus lors de notre récent entretien"), pas de jeu de mot.


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2007)

Apparement on peut utiliser les deux, selon le sens que l'on donne au verbe convenir  

En tout cas merci pour l'info


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Apparement on peut utiliser les deux, selon le sens que l'on donne au verbe convenir
> 
> En tout cas merci pour l'info



J'ajouterais &#224; l'excellent article que tu nous a mis en lien, qu'en mati&#232;re de courrier administratif, et conform&#233;ment aux directives acad&#233;miques, c'est l'auxiliaire &#234;tre qui pr&#233;domine, j'imagine afin d'&#233;viter toute &#233;quivoque avec l'autre sens du verbe convenir.


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2007)

_dites les enfants&#8230; y&#8217;a un fil d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la bonne utilisation de notre langue &#224; toutes et tous 

d&#8217;ailleurs c&#8217;est l&#224;-bas 
_


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2007)

Oups


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

c'est térrib', ce matin ce sont les premières onomatopées de ma fille de 6 mois : ba ba ba ba ba 
imaginer cela à différentes hauteurs de sons, évidement


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *pour pas que vous croivez[/COLOR]*


*

En voilà, un verbe qui doit être mignon, à l'imparfait du subjonctif !   *


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Moi :*t ils ont &#233;vacu&#233;s Manou et A&#239;tachi



C'est Hitachi, la marque...


----------



## Nexka (21 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Non, mon père il est dégriffé.
> 
> _Aïtachi_, ça veut dire Grand-père en Basque.



Oui mais hmm hmmm :hein: 

En Basque déjà il n'y a pas de ¨ ça existe pas  et puis la lettre "c" non plus...  Alors en fait le mot c'est Aitatxi :love: :love: 


_Mais elle était où la dalmatien pendant ce temps?? :affraid:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui mais hmm hmmm :hein:
> 
> En Basque d&#233;j&#224; il n'y a pas de &#168; &#231;a existe pas  et puis la lettre "c" non plus...  Alors en fait le mot c'est Aitatxi :love: :love:



Mot basque bien connu des parisiens qui l'utilisent couramment tout au long des rues de leur bonne ville, apr&#232;s l'avoir l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;form&#233;, accent de Mesnilmuche oblige : *"Hep taxi !"*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mot basque bien connu des parisiens qui l'utilisent couramment tout au long des rues de leur bonne ville, après l'avoir légèrement déformé, accent de Mesnilmuche oblige : *"Hep taxi !"*



je n'ai jamais appellé un taxi par : hep tacchi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je n'ai jamais appellé un taxi par : hep tacchi!



Attends un peu que je sois venu te boxer pour t'apprendre à me contrarier, et tu verras, si tu ne vas pas l'appeler comme ça, ton taxi


----------



## elKBron (21 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je n'ai jamais appellé un taxi par : hep tacchi!


perso, ce sont les taxis qui m'appellent : "eh tu montes ?"
curieusement, c est toujours vers pigalle ou le bois de boulogne... va comprendre...


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2007)

_Je comprends pas qu'il y ait pas un sujet un peu fourre-tout dans lequel on pourrait raconter des anecdotes ou des conneries... peut-&#234;tre parce qu'il serait forc&#233;ment un fil &#224; flood j'imagine. Pourtant &#231;a &#233;viterait les ouvertures incessantes pour tout et n'importe quoi non ? _


Bref, du coup mon petitou est un peu vieux mais sa petite perle vaut le d&#233;tour :

Question du prof sur une copie : quel est l'&#233;tat de l'&#233;pid&#233;mie du sida dans ce pays ? 
R&#233;ponse de l'&#233;l&#232;ve : l'&#233;tat de l'&#233;pid&#233;mie est le Botswana.

:mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

C'est un conseil que tu souhaites faire &#224; la mod&#233;ration ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2007)

Ca d&#233;pend laquelle de mod&#233;ration  

Mais non m&#234;me pas, je pensais tout haut c'est tout, moi j'aime bien les sujets genre "on s'en fout" ou "pour ceux qui n'ont rien d'int&#233;ressant &#224; dire" o&#249; on peut caser des post qu'on pourrait pas mettre ailleurs et qui sont pourtant pas du flood. Un peu comme le "d&#233;conseil du jour" qui marche assez fort.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Alors soit clair et explique ton post et le rapport qu'il a avec le sujet de ce fil ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4177004 a dit:
			
		

> Alors soit clair et explique ton post et le rapport qu'il a avec le sujet de ce fil ?








Il est justement pas tr&#232;s clair ce sujet mais apparemment, on y a raconte des perles qu'on pu nous sortir des enfants et m&#234;me des gens puisque des largesses sont prises tout le long du topic. Donc un &#233;l&#232;ve qui sort un truc comme &#231;a dans sa copie, vu que je savais pas o&#249; le caser, je pensais que &#231;a irait pas trop mal ici.

Ouaouh s'il faut faire un rapport pour chaque post qu'aurait pas parfaitement sa place, on a pas fini ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

M'en parle pas, j'y passe 10 heures par jour.


/fin de la digression


----------



## the-monk (24 Février 2007)

Une petite perle de ma ni&#232;ce, M.. 7 ans.

Elle a &#233;crit une petite lettre &#224; son grand p&#232;re. Elle venait de faire, plusieurs jours de suite, du ski avec ses parents. Dans sa lettre, elle d&#233;crit &#224; son ailleul ses vacances.

Son innoncence li&#233;e &#224; son &#233;criture encore h&#233;sitante &#224; donn&#233;e:

" Avec Papa et Maman on fait du *shit*...."


:hein:  :love:


----------



## paradize (24 Février 2007)

Cette aprèm', j'ai joué avec mon neveu... Il à pris une peluche chien... Il à dit "toutou, toutou". Jlui demande donc comment les chiens de papapa réagissent quand il le voit... Là, il enlève sa tutute et lèche le chien...... C'était trop marrant !!!! Dégueu, mais marrant.... :rateau: 


Sinon, on à joué à la dînette, et essayait de m'enfoncer la fourchette ds la narine, super agréable...


----------



## vousti (25 Février 2007)

samedi, seance course au supermarché du coin, ma dernière Jade 6 ans (et demi s'il t plaît papa!):
musique de fond du store.
- ouah papa le monsieur qui chante c'est Johnny Hallyday !
Moi admiratif devant le fait que ce petit bout connaisse cette chanson, que je n'avais entendu depuis fort, fort longtemps(le feu, pas allumer le feu..... l'autre la vieille)
-Tu connais cette chanson ma puce?
elle
-ben non papa, mas je me disais que le monsieur il criait comme Johnny Hallyday...
:rateau::love:


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *"PAPA, Papa, y a des POULES qui ont atterri dans le jardin !
> *- Hein ?... Ah non. Non, ce sont des tourterelles mon chéri !
> - Mais elles sont grosses les toutrelles !
> - Euh normal. Oui un peu grosses, oui...
> ...



J'ai hâte de le rencontrer le zazou là, il me fait bien rigoler !
:love:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2007)

Pas de perle pour ce soir mais juste une petite tranche de vie que j'aimerais vous faire partager.......

Ai "appris" il y a quelques jours que.....j'allais &#234;tre......PAPA !!!! et ce pour la deuxi&#232;me fois !!!!! .....suis tout fou.......

Ce soir, nous avons d&#233;cid&#233; de le faire "comprendre" &#224; notre petiot (3 ans presque et demi)....se premi&#232;re r&#233;action fut de lever son pull+tshirt et, contemplant son ventre+nombril: "moi aussi veux un b&#233;b&#233; l&#224; ..." :rateau:...trop mignooooooon ! 

Ensuite, en allant se coucher, il a superbement fait un tendre baiser au ventre de sa maman...... trop craquant.........

voil&#224;, les papas et mamans se reconnaitront dans ce petit moment de bonheur intense je l'esp&#232;re.....

bonne soir&#233;e/nuit &#224; tous

ps: au fait, Roberto, &#224; quand un "Roberto, Pepita et.......cie ????? avec ce qu'on lit ici, y'a mati&#232;re non ? bonne continuation en tous les cas :love::rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> *Merci !*
> 
> ... mais j'ai plutôt prévu de fourguer Carlito chez les beaux-parents, pour la suite !



.....mhhhhh, j'attends ça avec impatience.......


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

En arrivant près de ma voiture l'autre jour, je m'aperçu que des voleurs m'avaient pris mes essuie-glaces ...  

Martin (5 ans)

-Qu'est ce qu'y a papa ?
-Ils m'ont volé mes essuie-glaces   
-C'est pas sympa.. (il réféchit...)

-_J'espère au moins qu'ils en avaient besoin_


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2007)

De Margot ma petite dernière (14 ans) apa raconte nous ton enfance,on voudrait savoir pourquoi t'es psychopathe


----------



## N°6 (9 Mars 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> De Margot ma petite dernière (14 ans) apa raconte nous ton enfance,on voudrait savoir pourquoi t'es psychopathe



:love: 

Et alors ? Tu l'as tuée ?


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2007)

non je lui ai expliqué,elle etait éffarée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2007)

Mérou jovial a dit:
			
		

> allicroco (deal)
> et allouetteB (gonia) je vous souhaite la bienvenue, vous allez pouvoir constater compte tenu des mes jeux de mots à 10 cents (si on peut appeler cela des jeux de mots ) que nos sommités vont se déchaîner. La médiocrité les fait enrager.
> 
> D'ailleurs après les avoir titiller (lesdites sommités), je passe du stade de l'incompréhension à celui de la semi admiration . Y aurait il quelque chose de bon dans la horde, au fait bon et horde sont ils compatibles ???
> ...



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Quel talent!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2007)

C'est &#231;a qu'il y a de bien avec les enfants, grands ou petits d'ailleurs : ils mettent des mots les uns apr&#232;s les autres un peu au hasard, on pige pas toujours tout mais en g&#233;n&#233;ral le r&#233;sultat final est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s dr&#244;le.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est ça qu'il y a de bien avec les enfants, grands ou petits d'ailleurs : ils mettent des mots les uns après les autres un peu au hasard, on pige pas toujours tout mais en général le résultat final est quand même très drôle.



Un peu comme ici avec les nioub' sauf que le résultat final est inverse.


----------



## La mouette (10 Mars 2007)

Rien compris


----------



## GroDan (11 Mars 2007)

Ce matin, ça cause vie et mort, début et fin autour des tartines...pourquoi mourir ect ?
moi : "tout à une fin, c'est naturel, c'est dans l'ordre des choses"
Nina 6 ans1/2: "Non, papa, sauf les chiffres !"
Léo 8 ans "...et l'univers..."
moi : "bon, je retourne me faire un café !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> On jouait au ballon dans le jardin, grand soleil hier après-midi...
> _"Papa ?
> - Oui ?
> - Tu es comme les aigles, tu sais ?
> ...



Ah, le vil fourbe !


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2007)

En postant cette image, me revenait la réflexion de Nina (toujours 6 ans 1/2):
"C'est rigolo cette gare, on dirait que c'est Monsieur Eiffel qui l'a faites ?"
sa mére et moi : "...."

Pris en flag., un gros manque de culture génèrale et un gros sciage à la base par son niveau d'observation !

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4200255&postcount=2840


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

Martin ( 5 ans)

-C'est un objet
-C'est en papier
-Y a des légume dedant
-En forme de boîte
-Et ça appartient à mon grand frère 

-Alors ? c'est quoi ?


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Martin ( 5 ans)
> 
> -C'est un objet
> -C'est en papier
> ...



un cerveau.
Ok je sors...:love:


----------



## Picouto (12 Mars 2007)

Un paquet de clopes :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

Non je sais.
Une boite en papier avec des l&#233;gumes dedans.


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

Un livre de L&#233;gumes attack  

1er post de Martin  ( 2&#232;me si on compte la devinette) 

:rateau:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Maël ce matin :
-"Atooo" "Atoo" !!
Sa mère :
Mets lui son chapeau !

MOI :
-"mais non il veut juste son 3eme gateau du matin"


----------



## lufograf (14 Mars 2007)

Ou alors il veut connaître Mado ???  



:rateau:


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2007)

J'ai croisé le père. Je veux bien voir le fils


----------



## lufograf (17 Mars 2007)

Ce matin un lapin Eva (4 ans) : _"Papa tu me portes ? Je veux voir par la fenêtre si c'est beau la vie..."_


:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2007)

Trop mignon ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Mars 2007)

Des Marsupilamis ?


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *on est des super-amis. *On fait _houba-houba !_"
> :hein:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Bon ba je sais comment te saluer le 20 avril....:love:


----------



## La mouette (22 Mars 2007)

Au levé, les yeux encore tout collés 

-Papa ?? :sleep: 
-Bonjour Martin bien dormi ? :love: 
-Oui :sleep: 
-Tu sais papa, si tu veux me faire manger des tomates, je crois que j'ai trouvé la solution..
-Ah oui ?  
-Et bien il faut me laisser le temps d'avoir *au moins* huit ans  

...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Au levé, les yeux encore tout collés
> 
> -Papa ?? :sleep:
> -Bonjour Martin bien dormi ? :love:
> ...



F'ra un bon modo, ce p'tit !


----------



## lufograf (24 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> F'ra un bon modo, ce p'tit !




Oui, mais pour l'instant il est encore un peu "vert" ! 





 
oups :rose:   désolé je crois que je viens de faire ma première Pascal77© ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :king:
> 
> Ah oui mais je tiens à te préciser que selon *la Charte Pascal77©*, _si tu avais préalablement consommé de l'alcool ou de la drogue, ça compte pas :_ un authentique Calembour Pascal77© c'est comme un pruneau AOC, ça doit être Agen !
> :love:
> :love:



Parce que sinon, il est too loose ! :rateau:


----------



## maousse (26 Mars 2007)

vous parlez (ou comprenez, ça suffit) l'anglais ?
une émission de radio qui se rapproche de se sujet :



> Episode 188: Kid Logic
> 
> Stories of kids using perfectly logical arguments, and arriving at perfectly wrong conclusions.
> http://www.thisamericanlife.com/Radio_Episode.aspx?sched=1173


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Et si on revenait à nos moutons?:mouais: 
Heu...Bêê^êêê... 
Nos bambins...?:love: 

Le mien se choppe un bon rhume+tousse tousse.
J'ai vite compris pourquoi on appelle les gamins : les morveux ! 

En même je pense que personne n'a rencontré quel'qu'un qui a eu des enfants pas malades la moitié de l'année de l'année entre 0 et 4 ans?
Rhumes autites grippes bronchiolites sont le lot commun de nos chers petits..hein.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et si on revenait à nos moutons?:mouais:
> Heu...Bêê^êêê...
> Nos bambins...?:love:
> 
> ...



tu as oublié de préciser que généralement, tout ça se déclare le soir entre 9h00 et 11H30, généralement un samedi soir...

Et le dimanche tu es devant ta pharmacié habituelle à te demander où peut bien être cette rue duchmol mentionnée sur la pancarte indiquant la pharmacie de garde...


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu as oublié de préciser que généralement, tout ça se déclare le soir entre 9h00 et 11H30, généralement un samedi soir...
> 
> Et le dimanche tu es devant ta pharmacié habituelle à te demander où peut bien être cette rue duchmol mentionnée sur la pancarte indiquant la pharmacie de garde...



*Ho oui oui je plussoie !!!*
c'est tout à fait vrai ça !
Même si c'est une vraie aventure, la pharmacie de garde, il faut reconnître qu'on est bien content que ça existe. Moi enore je suis pratiquement dans Paris, c'est assez facile. Mais ça m'est arrivé en province et là, ton anecdote ZRXOlivier, c'est de la gneugneute quand tu te retrouve dans un coin  comme le berry ou un autre trou du c** du monde planté en rase campagne.
Dans les petites villes de provinces, t'as plutôt interret à t'avoir constitué ta pharmacie à la maison pour tenir le week-end.
Enfin bon, y'a des fois on se demande comment fesaient nos arrièrre grand-mères, elles avaient pas tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Ho oui oui je plussoie !!!*
> c'est tout à fait vrai ça !
> Même si c'est une vraie aventure, la pharmacie de garde, il faut reconnître qu'on est bien content que ça existe. Moi enore je suis pratiquement dans Paris, c'est assez facile. Mais ça m'est arrivé en province et là, ton anecdote ZRXOlivier, c'est de la gneugneute quand tu te retrouve dans un coin  comme le berry ou un autre trou du c** du monde planté en rase campagne.
> Dans les petites villes de provinces, t'as plutôt interret à t'avoir constitué ta pharmacie à la maison pour tenir le week-end.
> Enfin bon, y'a des fois on se demande comment fesaient nos arrièrre grand-mères, elles avaient pas tout ça...



Elles concoctaient des grogs de la mort qui tue. Le gamin en réchappait mais à  la longue, le foie en prenait un coup.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2007)

Un truc: homéopathie.
Et ton môme, le plus qu'il se choppe en hiver, c'est un petit rhume...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un truc: homéopathie.
> Et ton môme, le plus qu'il se choppe en hiver, c'est un petit rhume...


:sleep: C'est sûr, si la mortalité infantile a baissé au XXème siècle, c'est grâce à l'homéopathie... :sleep: 
Bon, ça vous dirait de retourner au sujet ? :hein: 
--------

Un élève (je suis prof de piano), à qui je demande pour l'anecdote s'il connaît le nom de ses doigts, me récite timidement :
"Le pouce... L'index..." et là, blocage.  
Je l'incite à réfléchir ou à tenter une réponse même s'il n'est pas sûr, et il finit par me proposer innocemment :
"Le doigt d'honneur ?".
:rateau:


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

C'est un ecran plat 21" au moins?


----------



## macaronique (1 Avril 2007)

Mais il y a des dauphins qui vivent dans les rivières d'eau douce (dont une espèce a été récemment déclarée éteinte  ) Je ne sais pas s'ils jouent avec des carpes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais il y a des dauphins qui vivent dans les rivières d'eau douce (dont une espèce a été récemment déclarée éteinte  ) *Je ne sais pas s'ils jouent avec des carpes*.



S'ils le font, ça doit-être à la manière dont les chats jouent avec les souris


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ces derniers jouant souvent avec des carpes, et les premiers avec des dauphins.
> :love: :love: :love:



Il t'a fait un peu son poisson d'avril à lui !


----------



## macaronique (1 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il t'a fait un peu son poisson d'avril à lui !



Le 1er Avril c'est le carpe diem ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Le 1er Avril c'est le carpe diem ?



en l'occurence c'était la carpe du dimanche...




(Aaaaaaah, je suis possédé par Pascal77...:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (Aaaaaaah, je suis poss&#233;d&#233; par Pascal77...:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: )



 Tout &#224; fait, regarde moi dans les yeux ... Tu es en mon pouvoir ... Prends mon N&#176; de compte en suisse dans tes MP, et vas tout de suite &#224; la banque vider tous tes comptes dessus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout à fait, regarde moi dans les yeux ... Tu es en mon pouvoir ... Prends mon N° de compte en suisse dans tes MP, et vas tout de suite à la banque vider tous tes comptes dessus !



Tu prends aussi les découverts?


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2007)

Ha oui tiens j'avais oublié celle là.... 

Dimanche on donne le bib du matin au petiot.
Pendant ce temps on dejeune avec lui sur la table du bar, dans la cuisine...
Et puis là, comme elle est face à lui, ma femme se rend compte que sur le pijama de Maël, y'a un poisson.
Alors elle lui appuie l'index sur le bide en lui disant :
"Poisson d'avril !!!"
A ce moment là, le petit s'étrangle à moitié, devient tout rouge et lui régurgite tout le biberon dans la tronche....
Soulagé, Maël ressourit, et moi j'étais mort de rire!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Soulagé, Maël ressourit, et moi j'étais mort de rire!



Et ta femme ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Se mit &#224; *choir*&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce matin j'entends Henri claironner derrière la porte :
> "Papa ! Tu entends ? La baby-sitter est là ! _Bon, alors là Papa y prend sa douche, alors il faut *surtout pas rentrer*, hein Emilie ?!"
> _:afraid:
> :sick::rose:



Ah ces mômes ... Toujours à te casser la baraque, encore un plan de foiré !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Il arrête de manger sa Cracotte© à la confiture de mirabelle et s'exclame :
> "Il parait que les lumières de Paris la nuit sont très belles, en deltaplane !"
> 
> :mouais:
> ...



Il a raison, remarque, mais il faut faire vite pour les admirer, avant l'arrivée de la patrouille de Mirages 2000


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pourquoi n'y a t-il pas de :love: plus gros que celui-ci ??
> :hein:


Presque ça ?!--->


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



c'est gentil a toi d'avoir adopté un enfant secret de roberto    





.......dis, il t'a payé combient  ?  









:love:


----------



## paradize (12 Avril 2007)

Mon neveu Léo (2 ans pile ds un mois) commence à parler, et à part "TINTIN" et "Captain Caccok" , ça lui arrive de dire d'autres choses........

Quand ma soeur et son mari lui demande si il veut un ptit frère ou une ptite soeur, il dit "Non, veut saucisse".......  

C'est pas bientôt que je serais tata à nouveau moi......  

J'ai réussi à le lobotomiser pour qu'il adore -M-, j'arriverais à ce qu'il dise oui prochainement à cette question...... J'y crois.


----------



## La mouette (13 Avril 2007)

C'est L&#233;o qui d&#233;cide de tout &#224; la maison ? &#231;a promet


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est pas un petitou, il a 20 ans, il me rend un dossier où dans les planches de recherches iconographiques je trouve une superbe reproduction de _"La Liberté guidant le peuple"_.
> Dessous il a fait comme je l'ai demandé : il a noté la référence du document...
> _Ou à peu près._
> 
> ...



Tu devrais préciser, tout le monde ne sais pas que "Vendez", ça veut dire "Lacroix" en español 

Cela dit, ce bon Eugène, c'était pas plutôt "Delacroix" ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Avril 2007)

wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Eug&#232;ne Delacroix (n&#233; le 26 avril 1798 &#224; Charenton-Saint-Maurice, d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; &#224; Paris le 13 ao&#251;t 1863) est un peintre fran&#231;ais majeur du mouvement romantique, apparu, en peinture, au d&#233;but du XIXe si&#232;cle.




Ton grand pere aurait eu 209 ans cette ann&#233;e...


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2007)

Bientôt 6 ans.

_Dis maman, c'est quoi un orgasme ?_ (Faut que je surveille les séries de ma fille..)

Pour les bébés je savais expliquer..


:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2007)

Comment tu as explique cela a ta fille ?


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2007)

Ma fille m'a pas encore pos&#233; la question. Est ce qu'il faut que je m'inqui&#232;te ? 

Je parlais de son petit fr&#232;re.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2007)

Alors comment as tu expliqu&#233; cela a son petit fr&#232;re


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Alors comment as tu expliqu&#233; cela a son petit fr&#232;re



T'as besoin d'un dessin ?!...


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2007)

Ouais, je vais lui lire le Petit Prince pour qu'il pense à autre chose. Pas con


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as besoin d'un dessin ?!...



Tu serai même pas le dessine


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu serai même pas le dessine



Je n'ai pas la prétention d'être spécialiste (ni littéraire) mais toi, tu devrais vraiment faire l'acquisition d'un dico et d'un Bled©....  

Après avoir relu ton post magistral, je pense que finalement la meilleure solution c'est peut être que tu apprennes l'Anglais... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu serai même pas le dessine



je cite la phrase d'un petitou

Saura t'il corriger?


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2007)

Bon, il a retenu la fusion en tous cas..


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

Cet enfant est en progr&#232;s acc&#233;l&#233;r&#233;, en ce moment. :love: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Petit lexique de Arthur 2 ans

- La boîte à "cuicui" ( boîte à biscuits )
- Babapapalapapapapa ( ça dure des heures )  ... ( Barbapapa)
- Babouille ( Barbouille) 
- Qu'est tu fais quoi ?
- Poto ( photo..)


Etc ...


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tiens !
> Un post de la mouette qui s'est paumé sans retour dans les méandres cuivrés (et indéniablement cahotiques) du Grand Serveur Infernal !!


En mode "10 messages par page", je peux le lire...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tiens !
> Un post de la mouette qui s'est paumé sans retour dans les méandres cuivrés (et indéniablement cahotiques) du Grand Serveur Infernal !!



Oui c'est la dernière trouvaille de l'équipe de MacG pour animer le forum... C'est pas la course aux oeufs (ni aux carottes) mais aux post perdus dans les méandres impénétrables du monde vituel


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Arthur est vert de rage


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _"*Papa, tu sais, je suis autonome !*
> - Ah, c'est bien mon Chéri... ! Et heu... pourquoi ?
> - Parce que après le goûter j'ai renversé du lait partout par terre et tout, et j'ai tout épongé, et séché, et tout !"
> 
> _:mouais:



Profite, à 15 ans ce sera l'horreur pour le faire débarasser ne serait ce qu'un verre !!


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2007)

&#201;lodie, 19 mois, d&#233;couvre que l&#8217;on peut jouer avec les mots et leurs sons :

Tout est parti de &#231;a : &#171; a&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e, ouille ouille &#187;

puis se saisissant de sa peluche favorite &#171; doudou&#8230; _(intense r&#233;flexion)_ doudouille _(fou rire de la demoiselle et sourire de la maman) _&#187; 

et enfin, toute fi&#232;re d&#8217;elle, elle se cache derri&#232;re ses mains puis avec un grand sourire : &#171; Couc-ouille ! _(morte de rire la maman)_ &#187; 

Ben &#231;a promet  _mais je suis quand m&#234;me plut&#244;t fier 

  
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2007)

&#199;a me rappelle ma fille, l'hiver de ses cinq ans, elle avait du mal assimiler deux expressions de ses fr&#232;res, dont le plus jeune &#224; 10 ans de plus qu'elle, et qui &#224; l'&#233;poque, avaient froid, et trouvaient pas mal de leurs relations ... emb&#234;tantes, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Donc, ma fille, sur le parking du supermarch&#233; (un samedi matin, plein de monde autour, loi de Murphy oblige), s'adressant &#224; sa m&#232;re, qui cherchait d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment &#224; retrouver ce p ... de jeton de caddy au fond de son sac &#224; main : "Maman euh ... D&#233;p&#234;che toi un peu, on se caillecou_ille ici !". La douzaine de personne &#224; port&#233; de voix s'est retourn&#233; vers elle, un sourire un peu crisp&#233; aux l&#232;vres ... Grand moment de solitude pour ma ch&#232;re et tendre &#233;pouse :casse: :rose: :rose:


----------



## arcank (25 Avril 2007)

3eme vBull contre Pascall77 depuis hier .... 

Sinon, j'aime bien le "Y m'a pris ma gomme" dans &#202;tre et Avoir 
Sinon, ben pa d'exp&#233;rience personnelle, &#224; mon &#226;ge


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2007)

> On est pas là pour ennuyer les abeilles, tous à l'école ...



Décodeur please :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2007)

ennuyer les abeilles = en.uler les mouches?   

si jeune...


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2007)

Lui (4 ans et demi) : Papa, je peux avoir un chocolat ?
Moi (l'autorité  ) : Non, tu as fais le boudin pour prendre ta douche
Lui (Jésuite en diable, déjà) : Je faisais pas le boudin, _je faisais la tête _

  
:mouais: 
_(y sont comme ça, les votres ?)_


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2007)

Pire


----------



## GroDan (30 Avril 2007)

En route pour quelques jours sur l'ile d'Elbe avec Léo et Nina, 8 et 7 ans...

Sur l'autoroute avant le tunnel du Gotthard, la vallée est une "caricature" de la Suisse, paysages entretenu au millimétre, pas un brin d'arbres qui dépassent, maisons et chalets parfait...
Léo: c'est bizarre ici !
Moi: qu'est ce qu'il y a de bizarre ?
Léo : C'est pas comme en France ! C'est peut-être à cause des pentes de la montagne ! 
Nina : Moi, je crois que je suis dans la maquette de train de papy !

Terrible, et à ce moment là un train passe au fond de la vallée.
Ca faisait longtemps que je cherchais à mettre des mots sur l'impression que peuvent me procurer les paysages helvétes !

Quelques jours plus tard, lors d'une ballade à pied dans le maquis de l'ile avec nos amis, dont l'un est médecin...la conversation roule et Jean-Marc ponctue ses phrases de bord.. et autres putai.. assez facilement.
Léo: Dis tu es médecin, JM ?
JM : Ben ouais !
Léo : Alors si tu soignes les gens, tu devrais soigner aussi tes mots !

Silence !

...
JM à rit (jaune), et à promis de soigner ses maux ! J'ai osciller entre l'envie de féliciter mon fils et celle de l'engueuler...j'ai préférer ne rien dire...mais au fond je suis trés fier de sa répartit et de sa finesse d'esprit...en tous cas sur le moment !


----------



## arcank (3 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le P'tit :
> "Papa ! On fait *Sting* !!
> _- Quoi ? Pardon ?"_
> Et comme il a pris son verre m'a demandé de l'eau, j'ai compris.
> *"Oui, on fait Tchin !"*


Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Bientôt 6 ans, mais ça remonte à quelques temps déjà.
Elle m'explique une ballade faite chez ses grands parents
-"on est allés sur la gauche là et puis on est passés devant euh comment ça s'appelle ... :hein:
 tu sais l'endroit où on plante les gens ...
-" un cimetière ?" 
-" ah voilà c'était ça le mot !" 

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Super-bataille à l'épée avec les boucliers en carton home-made, et les emportements médiévaux qui correspondent bien au déchainement de la situation :
> 
> Le grand : "*Tiens prends ça !* Grosse mauviette !
> ...



Un grand classique du cartoon


----------



## NED (7 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Super-bataille à l'épée avec les boucliers en carton home-made, et les emportements médiévaux qui correspondent bien au déchainement de la situation :
> 
> Le grand : "*Tiens prends ça !* Grosse mauviette !
> ...



Et les dialogues dignes du plus grand des péplums !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh toi, mon gars, tu aimes les films avec des gladiateurs !!
> :afraid:
> 
> 
> ...



Une ch'tite synth&#232;se ?  ? 

Et Rob, regarde la mention en bas de l'affiche, tu peux y aller


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2007)

Ce soir, je rentre &#224; la maison, j'y trouve ma fille de 10 ans seule.

-Moi : "Tu sais o&#249; est maman, ma ch&#233;rie ?"

-Elle : "Chez Ilda (Note de l'&#233;diteur : sa copine, trois maisons plus loin), &#224; se raconter les derniers popotins"

-Moi :  " :affraid: :affraid:"


:love:


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (7 Mai 2007)

Mes gosses devant une boite de caviar:

"Et vous, vos parents ils ont voté Sarkozy ou Ségolène?"

Il sont pas adorables? :love:  :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## monoeil (11 Mai 2007)

Ce soir, je suis rentré (trop) tard. On s'embrouille un peu.

Devant ce spectacle navrant, Valentine, bientôt 3 ans me confie ses impressions :
"Mais heu-eu, moi je suis fâssé, ze fais la gueule"
Puis, pour ponctuer : "Pitain"
Et comme si c'était pas assez, arrive après un instant ce somptueux petit "merde !".
Ou comment exploser ses parents en moins de deux  

Faut dire 39 de fièvre et la roséole d'aujourd'hui, ça doit aider un peu à délirer.
Dorénavant, j'essaierai de faire gaffe à mon vocaulaire automatique.


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2007)

à table ce midi je demande à Margot (14 ans) de me citer le nom d'un dictateur:

Répose au bout d'une minute:Maman


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2007)

Terrible les enfants


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2007)

il faut dire qu'à la maison la maman en question est surnommée:LA COLONELLE :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2007)

Ici c'est " Sergent Schulz"


----------



## Matt74 (14 Mai 2007)

Samedi dernier, Stade Vélodrome de Marseille pendant la finale :

Des supporters quelque peu indisciplinés se jettent des boulettes de papier histoire de se détendre un peu et d'oublier le stress qui les ronge.
Un homme un peu plus agé se leve et leur demande de se calmer un peu, dans des termes légerement déplacés il est vrai.

2 minutes passent, et un gosse de 5/6 ans assis a mes cotés se retourne, remarque le manege des supporters qui malgré l'intervention ne s'étaient pas calmés, et se tourne vers moi en disant (avé l'aceng) : "mais c'est qu'ils continuent ces fils de p**** !!"

 :mouais: 

Ya plus de jeunesse je vous jure !!


----------



## GroDan (15 Mai 2007)

Tiens, c'est marrant Roberto ton histoire !

Ce matin, j'essaie d'écouter France-Inter entre le biberon et la confiture que c'est pas celle là que le lait il est trop chaud et que je veux du café mais t'as pas préparer tes affaires de piscine...:mouais:

Et donc, c'est le dernier jour de JC à l'Elysée, Nina (7 ans dans 10 jours) : 
-"Dis, popa, c'est vrai que quand on est plus président, on va en prison ? "

Mais qui a bien pu lui mettre de telles idées en tête...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> "Lou-Anne***_*** Évidemment je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe du prénom. D'ailleurs je vais vérifier au dessus de son porte-manteau. Finalement je vous dirai ça.
> _



 Ton fils va à l'école à Dallas, avec Lou-Ann, Sue-Ellen, J.R., Bobby (nan, pas Nountchack, sot, Ewing ), et tous les autres :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

L'autre soir un ami de longue date amenait son petiot de 18 mois à un barbecue avec la maman enceinte de 5 mois. C'était je crois l'une des première fois que le gosse était de sortie avec les parents et il a pas arrêté de la soirée, de courir dans tous les sens. Vous rendez vous compte une vieille maison avec plein d'endroits où ils voudraient aller mais tous le monde l'appelant par son surnom : "non". Pauvre petiot, surexcité, avec des dents qui pousse, une maman extenuée, un père presque remis de son congés maladie, et pleins de nouveaux gens ...

Après en avoir eut plein les oreilles pendant au moins une bonne demie heure, factigué ne voulant pas dormir il se fait mal sur le mur en donnant un coup de tête ect ... 

Les cris redoublent.

Au bout d'un moment, les parents assez gêné malgré notre compréhension et notre enthousiasme déclinant (et beh oui nous on l'a pas à la maison tous les jours) ils demandent au petit de leur faire un bisou et là spectacle, le petit à l'air de comprendre qu'il est enfin le centre d'intérêt et pendant au moins 5 minutes embrasse la foule, ses parents avec des gestes amples en rigolant ...

Oh purée ... déjà malin à 18 mois.


----------



## rezba (15 Mai 2007)

Ouais. 
Il &#233;tait surtout super heureux de se casser de l&#224;, si tu veux mon avis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ouais.
> Il était surtout super heureux de se casser de là, si tu veux mon avis.



Je sais pas je comprends pas trop le langage du gône de 18 mois courant les deux bras en l'air avec un tété à la bouche.  

Mais maintenant que tu le dis ...


----------



## GroDan (15 Mai 2007)

Léo (8 ans 1/2) prépare la sauce salade :
-c'est à quel age que l'on a des boutons d'apnée ?:mouais:

J'adore


----------



## NED (21 Mai 2007)

Ha oui balaize le d&#233;codeur chez toi Roberto !!!
 

Moi ca d&#233;code a donf aussi...
Tiens devinez ce que ca veut dire &#231;a (y'en des faciles): (dixit Ma&#235;l 22mois)
Ato, Abra, Popin, Apin, Inny, crodil, cola....ect


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens devinez ce que ca veut dire ça (y'en des faciles): (dixit Maël 22mois)
> Ato, Abra, Popin, Apin, Inny, crodil, cola....ect



J'essaie :

*Ato :* "Gateau", je suppose, le mot le plus important du vocabulaire permettant au petit d'assurer sa survie alimentaire.

*Abra :* ...cadabra ?  Ah, je sais : "je veux monter dans tes bras". Non ? :rateau: 

*Popin :* "J'ai pas envie d'articuler, démerdez-vous"  

*Apin :* ...compris ?   

*Inny :*  T'es sûr que le Y, ça a son importance dans le mot ? C'est comme ça qu'il l'écrit ?  

*crodil :* Trop facile... c'est un "aligator" !:rateau:  

*cola :* "Sarkozy" ?


----------



## two (21 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'essaie :
> 
> *Apin :* ...compris ?


T'as bien  compris mon lapin





fredintosh a dit:


> *Inny :*  T'es sûr que le Y, ça a son importance dans le mot ? C'est comme ça qu'il l'écrit ?


winnie l'ourson ?





fredintosh a dit:


> *crodil :* Trop facile... c'est un "aligator" !:rateau:


comme dirait louise attaque "see you later aligator" "a plus tard crocodile"


fredintosh a dit:


> *cola :* "Sarkozy" ?


Version liquide de la définition de ato ; question de survie sucrée...


----------



## Bjeko (21 Mai 2007)

Hier soir &#224; table, ma gamine, 4 ans : papa, ferme ton bec !

moi : *grosse voix outr&#233;e et sermoneuse* : si tu veux prendre la parole tu demandes poliment, et sur un autre ton, non mais !

elle : *petite voix de petite fille bien &#233;lev&#233;e* : papa, tu pourrais un tout petit peu te taire, s' il te plait ?

:mouais: 

(j' ai traduit en fran&#231;ais mais je me rend compte que c' &#233;tait plus "rigolo" en italien d' origine  )


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Hier, Henri est rentr&#233; d'une excursion &#224; St-Nazaire avec sa classe, et il nous a submerg&#233; d'explication de compte-rendu et de d&#233;tails techniques sur le clou de la balade : la visite du sous-marin l'Espadon dans sa base.
> _Trop scotch&#233;, mon Henri !_
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...






probablement vingt brasses&#8230; 



ah ben non, &#231;a en ferait 42


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Le sous-marin fait 78,37m !*
> 
> Une vache adulte mesure 2,6m de long...
> 
> 52 mètres de vaches, c'est un peu court, faut que je lui dise...



T'as compté la longueur des queues ? Une queue de vache doit faire dans les 70 cm, donc faut rajouter 14 m, on est à 66 m, pour peu qu'elles soient de la race Longhorn, on met encore 8m de cornes, à moins de deux vaches près, il avait bon, là ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as compté la longueur des queues ? Une queue de vache doit faire dans les 70 cm, donc faut rajouter 14 m, on est à 66 m, pour peu qu'elles soient de la race Longhorn, on met encore 8m de cornes, à moins de deux vaches près, il avait bon, là ! :rateau:



ça c'est notre Pascal77 à nous qu'on a


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2007)

-Papa c'est quand le 1er Avril ?

-Pourquoi ?  

-Je viens de faire une bêtise


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Trop adorable !
> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...



j'imagine assez bien ton gamin remplacer le bonhomme de vinci qui fait la pub de Manpower (Tm)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Chez mes parents je suis sur le pc de mon père, j'en profite pour voir ce qu'il se passe sur macgé:


- " Marie ? "
- " Oui? "
- " Mais je ne comprends pas..." :hein: 
- " Quoi donc ? "
- " Mais... On peut aller sur macgénération avec un pc !? On m'a toujours dit que mac et pc c'était incompatible ! "



Papa, 54 ans...  
Désespérant, j'ai bel et bien raté les bases de l'éducation informatique de mes parents


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Papa, 54 ans...
> Désespérant, j'ai bel et bien raté les bases de l'éducation informatique de mes parents



Chouettos ! Alors, moi aussi, je suis un petitou, j'ai aussi 54 ans ! :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chouettos ! Alors, moi aussi, je suis un petitou, j'ai aussi 54 ans ! :bebe:



oui, ben en attendant d'être "grand" files ranger ta chambre.


----------



## arcank (9 Juin 2007)

Youtube, &#231;a compte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, ben en attendant d'&#234;tre "grand" files ranger ta chambre.



Oui, arri&#232;re grand papa, tout de suite, arri&#232;re grand papa 







arcank a dit:


> Youtube, &#231;a compte ?



Normalement non, mais on te pardonne, parce qu'elle est vraiment croquignolette :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2007)

dans le genre trop marrant sur youtube, y'a aussi ceux en relation avec la petite fille qui parle des monstres "kid trying to say blood" et le "wassup" des gosses


----------



## arcank (9 Juin 2007)

Lol, les deux seules autres que j'ai regard&#233; direct


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Il suffit que tata Marie poste et ça devient le souk ici!  

Aller ouste! Place aux VRAIES perles des VRAIS petitous...


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

- Mais mon ch&#233;ri, tu as mis ton pantalon devant-derri&#232;re !

- C'est pas grave, j'ai qu'&#224; marcher &#224; reculons..


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2007)

Dimanche dernier sur la route du WE, un abruti me débouche sous le nez - sans faire signe bien sur -. Coup d'oeil reflexe dans le retro et passage sur la troisième file. 

Le fiston : Papa, pourquoi tu dis des gros mots ?  
Moi : Parce que le monsieur, dans la voiture à droite, ne fait pas attention  
Le fiston : Ben c'est normal, *il téléphone*
 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

Ouééééééé!!! Tu as fait un 3 à la suite!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## fanou (13 Juillet 2007)

Ma femme appelle son frère, pour avoir des nouvelles du petit qui a attrapé la varicelle (Alexandre qui a 3 ans).
Alex veut parler a tata, son père lui donne le téléphone.
Ma femme: Alors comment ça va ?
Alex: je suis malade mais j'suis en pleine forme !!!
:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2007)

Papa, c'est qui *N*arkozy ? :rose: 

Quatre ans et demi. Aurait-il remarqu&#233; que notre pr&#233;sident se shootait au pouvoir ?


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Papa, c'est qui *N*arkozy ? :rose:
> 
> Quatre ans et demi. Aurait-il remarqué que notre président se shootait au pouvoir ?



;-)
pour suivre la piste, un petit, 3 ans, lors de la galette des rois dit "je serai le roi des ânes"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ;-)
> pour suivre la piste, un petit, 3 ans, lors de la galette des rois dit "je serai le roi des ânes"



Avec beaucoup de volonté il peut y arriver...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2007)

Y a de la concurrence...


ne serait-ce qu'ici...  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2007)

D'une petitou :love: en informatique (de 40 ans) qui s'assume en tant que telle  

Ton cousin, il est vraiment nul en informatique. Il m'a posé des questions *auxquelles j'ai su répondre*. 
 :rose:


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Juillet 2007)

Souvenirs personnels :love:

"H&#233; Nicolas (mon amoureux du CP) on fait la Taille ?
_ (comparaison de la hauteur du front de l'int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; celle du mien avec le tranchant de la main)_
- Bon ben je suis plus grand que toi.
- Je mesure combien?
- Biiiin... *moi je fais 8 m&#232;tres* donc toi tu dois faire &#224; peu pr&#232;s *7 m&#232;tres...*"


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2007)

- Si tu t'entends bien avec Jessica, pourquoi c'est pas ta petite amie ?
- Je pr&#233;f&#232;re les blondes
- Ah bon ? Pkoi les blondes ?
- Parce qu'elles sont plus faciles...

:love: :love: :love:

Gr&#233;goire 7 ans...

_Ca laisse songeuse_


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

ma fille ne parle pas encore :love: mais elle maîtrise le langage des signes


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Septembre 2007)

Charlotte, 4 ans et demi, regardant mon nombril en le pointant du doigt : " Dis maman, c'est par ton Ventril qui va sortir mon petit frère ?" :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Septembre 2007)

Ce ne sont pas encore les miens. En ce moment, je suis b&#233;n&#233;vole dans une association d'aide au devoirs alors je pique les perles des enfants des autres.

Cet apr&#232;s-midi, Ma&#233;liss, en CE2, en train de r&#233;viser les groupes de verbes avec un ami

L'ami : "Allez, donne-moi un verbe du premier groupe... C'est pas difficile."
Ma&#233;liss : "Avoir ?"
L'ami : "Non, &#231;a c'est un auxiliaire. Regardes, l&#224;, par exemple, je suis en train de te faire... Je suis en train de te..."
Ma&#233;liss : "narguer ?"


J'ai trouv&#233; qu'il &#233;tait bien choisi  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (28 Septembre 2007)

Des images anthropologiques de femmes africaines, pagne sur les hanches, en pleine danse tribale.

Mais pourquoi ont-elles les seins comme ça ?
On explique que c'est la nature, qu'au fil des ans, ils tombent. 
Et que, d'ailleurs, toutes les femmes auraient les mêmes, si elles ne portaient pas de soutient-gorge.

Juliette, 7 ans, l'air limite excedé : 
"_Mais, maman, pourquoi aussi elles enlèvent leur t-shirt et leur soutient-gorge pour danser_ ?"

Ben oui, franchement, quelle idée !!  
 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

Le matin on va au marché avec mon petiot, 2ans et 2mois.
Chez le poissonier je lui montre les poissons et les crustacés, rouget, merlan, sole, crabe, crevettes ect... il répète après moi en s'amusant.

Le midi toute la famille arrive.
Alors Maël se met à comparer chacun de nous avec les poissons qu'il a retenu.
Papa crab'
Maman Crevet'

Mamie...heu....THON !


----------



## monoeil (7 Octobre 2007)

Valentine, 3 ans et quelques, hier soir :
Quand je serai moyenne, j'irai chez les moyens. Pis après ce sera en primaire. (pause)
Pis après je serai en CP, pis ce1, c2, c3, ce4 (brusque arrêt : je me suis marré un peu fort)

Pour la ménager, elle apprendra cm1, cm2, cm3, cm4 quand elle sera moyenne.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Octobre 2007)

Copier-coller du mail que je viens de recevoir de mon neveu :

*Salut Fred
je voudrais savoir comment cr&#233;er un site internet.
d&#233;taille moi bien omment on fait !!


Merci
*

:rateau:
Les enfants sont formidaaaaables.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Copier-coller du mail que je viens de recevoir de mon neveu :
> 
> *Salut Fred
> je voudrais savoir comment créer un site internet.
> ...



Ce sera encore plus drôle si tu lui réponds vraiment...


----------



## paradize (14 Octobre 2007)

Il y à quelque semaine, j'étais en voiture avec mon neveu de 2 ans, qui commence à parler (et même à bien parler)...

Il voit un enclos et me dit :

- TATA !!!!!!!!!! (1ere crise cardiaque parce que j'étais en train de rouler), des chevals, des chevals !!!!!!!!!!
- Nan, Léo, il y en à plusieurs, donc des chevaux.
-D'accorrrrr....

Quelques minutes passent....

- TATA !!!!!!!!!! (2e crise cardiaque)...... Un chevaux, un chevaux.......
- Naaaaaaaaaaan, il n'y à qu'un cheval, donc un cheval, des chevaux......

Maintenant, c'est plus simple, il connaît un cheval et appelle tout les chevaux Minos... Comme ça, c'est rêglé......

Et tous les éléphants s'appellent Babar. Ce n'est pas un éléphant, non, non... C'est babar....


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2007)

Il rentre du parc en chouinant un peu
- Je me suis rapé le pied, ouinnn...
- Ce n'est rien, mon garçon, c'est le métier qui rentre  
- Mais non, c'est pas mon métier, c'est mon pied qui est rentré sous le banc et qui s'a rapé, ouiiinnn :hosto:


----------



## vousti (21 Octobre 2007)

Mahaut,

Ma petite voisine 4 ans apprend à compter, sa tante lui montre sa main:

- combien de doigts?

la puce compte:

- un...deux.....trrrois.....trois tatie!

- et maintenant? : lui montrant quatre doigts

La chipie visiblement embêtée regarde sa main, puis sa tante, puis sa maman.....réfléchit, puis triomphalement répond:

PLEIN TATIE !!!! TOUT PLEIN!!!!      :love:


----------



## ministry (22 Octobre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> Mahaut,
> 
> Ma petite voisine 4 ans apprend à compter, sa tante lui montre sa main:
> 
> ...



Au lieu de raconter des plagues a deux sous Fétide:love:, tu devait pas passer chez un certain Mickey pour ton Imac 

Ps je sais pas si la chasse est encore ouverte mais je connais le jeu 

Message pour Vousti


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2007)

Vacances de Toussaint, 300km d'autoroute en vue.

Km 50 : Papa, on est presque arriv&#233; ? _Non, mon gar&#231;on, c'est encore loin _
Km 55 : idem
Km 62 : pareil
Km 70 : ditto
km 75 : rebelote, mais le papa (moi) s'&#233;nerve un peu et croit trouver la parade : _Quand on sera sortis de l'autoroute, on sera presque arriv&#233;, d'ici la ce n'est pas la peine de demander_

un (petit) quart d'heure de tranquilit&#233;, puis : Papa, on est presque sortis de l'autoroute ?

Pas encore cinq ans. Ca promet !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Vacances de Toussaint, 300km d'autoroute en vue.
> 
> Km 50 : Papa, on est presque arrivé ? _Non, mon garçon, c'est encore loin _
> Km 55 : idem
> ...



Grand classique de la vie parentale à l'ère de l'automobile (j'ai eu déjà trois épisodes ... de quelques années, de ce feuilleton dans la mienne).

Une consolation pour toi, imagine, dans la même situation, le calvaire de notre ancêtre, qui devait parcourir la même distance, en conduisant son char à bux avec sa marmaille derrière :sick:

Là, les questions ne se comptait pas en Km, mais en décamètres :affraid:


----------



## GroDan (8 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Grand classique de la vie parentale à l'ère de l'automobile (j'ai eu déjà trois épisodes ... de quelques années, de ce feuilleton dans la mienne).
> 
> Une consolation pour toi, imagine, dans la même situation, le calvaire de notre ancêtre, qui devait parcourir la même distance, en conduisant son char à bux avec sa marmaille derrière :sick:
> 
> Là, les questions ne se comptait pas en Km, mais en décamètres :affraid:



Pas sûr, je vais souvent faire de la cariole avec les enfants, et je peux te dire que je ne les ai jamais entendu dire une chose pareil...bon c'est sûr on fait pas 75 kms dans un dimanche...mais 4 à 5 heures sur un banc en bois par 8° sans autoradio...et personne ne moufte:love:.(toute façon fait trop froid!)...et puis faut s'habituer, l'aprés-pétrole, c'est pour bientôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Pas sûr, je vais souvent faire de la cariole avec les enfants, et je peux te dire que je ne les ai jamais entendu dire une chose pareil...bon c'est sûr on fait pas 75 kms dans un dimanche...mais 4 à 5 heures sur un banc en bois par 8° sans autoradio...et personne ne moufte:love:.(toute façon fait trop froid!)...et puis faut s'habituer, l'aprés-pétrole, c'est pour bientôt



Mais si, tes marmots trouvent ça drôle parce que c'est si rare que c'est une fête pour eux, mais nos ancêtres, c'était leur quotidien, à eux, et leus mômes étaient habitués comme les nôtres à la bagnole !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Les m&#244;mes, dans l'temps, quand ils l'ouvraient ils s'en prenaient une et puis c'est tout. C'est parents qui sont mous du genou. Venez pas vous plaindre !


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les m&#244;mes, dans l'temps, quand ils l'ouvraient ils s'en prenaient une et puis c'est tout. C'est parents qui sont mous du genou. Venez pas vous plaindre !


"_Croissez, multipliez vous !_", qui disait l'_Autre_...


----------



## dool (9 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les mômes, dans l'temps, quand ils l'ouvraient ils s'en prenaient une et puis c'est tout. C'est parents qui sont mous du genou. Venez pas vous plaindre !



Ils s'en prenaient une avec le genou ?? ouch ! J'ai pas connu ça moi...moi le pater a juste décidé de me laisser sur le bord de la route...sans DVD ! 


NB : ah non désolée pas de perles, c'est privés tout ce que j'entend !:rateau:


----------



## meskh (11 Novembre 2007)

le père m'en a collé une, une fois, pas deux !! quand je tombai dans les pommes  après cette tarte ( aux pommes  ) il s'en voulu déjà et pour longtemps :mouais:

mon père :love: ......

histoire de pommes .....


----------



## paradize (27 Décembre 2007)

Guilhem, 3 ans, un peu apeuré car les plombs venaient de sauter chez sa mamama...

- T'a eu peur Guilhem ?
- oui
- Tu crois qu'on a plus eu de lumière à cause de quoi ?
- Ben la batterie est vide...
- :mouais:  Quelle batterie ?
- *haussement d'épaules* Bah, la batterie de la maison !!!!!!!!!
- Haaaaaaa ouiiiiii :rateau: , c'est vrai, merci Guilhem...

Et j'ai joué à la marchande avec mon neveu de 2,5 ans, il m'a vendu 1 tomate 2 euros... Il ira loin, lui...


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

Léa, petite puce, 4 ans et demi : 

A son père, lui montrant le levier de la boîte de vitesse :

- Dis papa, ça sert à quoi le baton là ?
- Ca c'est pour faire avancer la voiture, et aller plus vite...
- Ah oui, c'est pour gagner de l'energie !

 

'vont chercher ça où les grumaux ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2007)

paradize a dit:


> Et j'ai joué à la marchande avec mon neveu de 2,5 ans, il m'a vendu 1 tomate 2 euros... Il ira loin, lui...



Lui, oui... Toi, c'est pas gagné...


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les mômes, dans l'temps, quand ils l'ouvraient ils s'en prenaient une et puis c'est tout. C'est parents qui sont mous du genou. Venez pas vous plaindre !



Pas besoin d'en arriver la mon cher. Il suffit de mettre des préservatifs...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

On peut forcer les autres à mettre des préservatifs pour éviter de devoir supporter leurs gosses plus tard ?

Moi je demande pas mieux, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> On peut forcer les autres à mettre des préservatifs pour éviter de devoir supporter leurs gosses plus tard ?
> 
> Moi je demande pas mieux, hein ?


Dites, vous saviez que PommeQ avait eu une fille ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

j'ai vu oui. j'attends le reste des photos avec une impatience dont l"vocation seule devrait pouvoir te donner le vertige&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> On peut forcer les autres à mettre des préservatifs pour éviter de devoir supporter leurs gosses plus tard ?



Tintin a encore fait des siennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Ah non, tiens. Pas lui. Et puis depuis que je ne suis plus modérateur, m'en fous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> j'ai vu oui. j'attends le reste des photos avec une impatience dont l"vocation seule devrait pouvoir te donner le vertige


Tu ne peux pas t'en empêcher : je balance une info et tu deviens désagréable


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Allons allons. Pas de ça entre nous, tu veux ?

Je *SUIS* désagréable !


----------



## Bassman (31 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Allons allons. Pas de ça entre nous, tu veux ?
> 
> Je *SUIS* désagréable !



Je ne peux qu'acquiescer


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Et ça te fait marrer ???


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

pourquoi tant d'amour sur ce sujet dédié à l'avenir de notre ancienne planète ? :rose:


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2008)

à 7 ou 8 ans, alors que je devais être hospitalisé, j'entends ma mère en parler avec ma grand-mère 

GM: il rentre quand ?
M : demain. Il doit aller à jeun

Je mets à pleurer. Ma mère demande ce qu'il y a. Je réponds :
je veux pas aller à Jun, je veux aller à Morges (la ville dans laquelle on habitait)

===

Mon frère passe un coup de fil. La petite de 2 ans répond
La fillette: allo ?
Mon frère: bonjour...
La fillette: tu t'appelles qui ???


----------



## paradize (16 Mars 2008)

J'ai joué la dernière fois avec mon neveu Léo. On joue avec sa dînette. Il me "prépare" une casserole de légume.

Il me le met sur une assiette, et tout content, me donne une assiette de légume. "Tiens, Mamie Laure, des légumes, faut manger des légumes !!!"

Je le regarde, prend son assiette, et le jette comme il fait qd il veut pas, et je dis " non, veut pas légume, pas bon légume !!!"

Il me regarde ahuri et ne sait pas quoi répondre.. (vu que je dis tjrs oui, ça l'a surpris que je dise non".

Puis me dit "mais faut manger légume !!!" 'Non, veut pas manger légume". Et là, il a pris sa pomme de terre et me la jeter à la figure et a hurlé "FAUT MANGER LÉGUME !!!!!!!". 

Puis on est passé à un autre jeu...
Le message des fruits et légumes 5 fois par jour est bien entré dans sa mémoire en tout cas...

-------------------------

Et maintenant, il dit : Tu peux me t'aider ???

Vu qu'on lui dit tout le temps : Est ce que tu veux que je t'aide ?

Il a dit comprendre taider, et non pas aider....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

Je suis allé chez le médecin avec un enfant de 8 ans dont j'ai la garde tous les week-end.
Théo a un petit problème de sur-poids bien qu'il fasse très attention, il est donc très préoccuper par son poid et va souvent chez le médecin pour une visite de contrôle notamment pour le rassurer.
Après examen, le médecin lui dit qu'il est dans les normes.
On ressort tout les deux du cabinet, et là il se met en pleure.
Je m'inquiète et je l'interroge.
Résultat des courses, il m'a avoué avoir compris: "Théo, tu es dans l'énorme"

  

Comme quoi, avec un enfant, il faut toujours faire très attention


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Comme quoi, avec un enfant, il faut toujours faire très attention



Oui... Sinon, ils peuvent devenir spycopates et après ils tuent des vieilles...


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Sinon, ils peuvent devenir spycopates et après ils tuent des vieilles...



A coup de pastules. Et ça fait toujours un beau pestacle.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2008)

T'as fait une cure de jouvence ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

Bottox?...


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2008)

Que du naturel..


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> les ogm c'est d'la merde



ah nan, la merde, c'est naturel !


----------



## paradize (24 Mars 2008)

Guilhem - 4 ans

Je m'enlève quelques poils de mes chiennes. Il me regarde, dubitatif. Je lui explique que c'est lorsque je les caresse, les poils se mettent sur mes vêtements.

Il me regarde, puis me dit :

Mais pourquoi tu les emballe pas avant de les caresser ???   

Je lui ai répondu que c'est parce que justement, j'aime la douceur de leurs poils, et que ça m'apaise que je ne les emballe pas avant...

Je sais pas où il a pêché ça........


----------



## Craquounette (5 Avril 2008)

L. 6 ans :

sa mère, en parlant de je ne sais plus quoi :

- Ca va rester dans les annales, ça...

lui :

- Annales ? Comme les glandes du chat ? Et tu vas faire comment pour que ça rentre dans les glandes ? :mouais: 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (15 Avril 2008)

Mon fils parle de mieux en mieux (il aura trois ans le 31 juillet).
En plus il commence à raisonner et tout.
Exemple :

Papa, qu'est-ce qu'il à là au bras le Capitaine Crochen (oui oui Crochen :love:  )

Un crochet mon cheri, c'est parceque le crocodile lui a mangé la main, alors il a un crochet. C'est pour ça qu'on l'appelle le Capitaine Crochet, tu vois ?

IL REFLECHIT...

C'est une fourchette pour manger?


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2008)

Papa ? 
Oui ?

ça existe les larmes au sucre ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2008)

Les enfants ne connaissent pas la charte...

"Papa, tu sais qu'il n'y a pas que les c*c*s durs, les c*c*s mous et les c*c*s liquides ? Il y a aussi les gros C*c*s qui font mal au derrière"

Oui, mon fils...


----------



## GroDan (12 Juin 2008)

Ma fille 8 ans à son frêre 9 ans : "Tu sais, tu es tellement radin, que quand tu seras mort t'auras pas de fantôme !"


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2008)

"Il l'emmène chez le dentiste, mais son papa il veut pas"

à partir de ce pitch (je suis arrivé 10 mn après le debut) fait ce week end par mon "bôfils" de presque 4 ans, vous avez 30 secondes pour trouver le titre d'un film des studios pixar.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Protagonistes: Ma nièce de 6 ans et moi-même.

"Dis tonton, est-ce que tu es content de me voir?"
"Mais bien sur que oui!"
"Dis tonton, ca veux dire que tu m'aimes bien alors?"
"Oui, je t'aime comme ma petite nièce avec qui je m'amuse à faire tout plein de choses"

"Dis tonton quand on aime quelqu'un, on la dispute pas même si on a fait une bêtise"
"Cela dépend des situations, mais quand on aime, on pardonne, tu sais"

"Tu es sur que tu m'aimes alors, car je pense avoir fait une bêtise, mais si tu m'aimes comme tu viens de me le dire, tu dois me pardonner, hein, c'est pas vrai?"
"Je t'écoute, n'ai pas peur"

"Je pense avoir fait une bêtise avec l'ordi de blanche-neige (pour elle, la pomme sur le mon macbook est celle de la méchante sorcière )"

Là, bien sur, je cours voir me mb est là que vois-je, une tartine de Nutella retournée sur l'ordi!!!!!!




Bon, j'avoue, ce n'est pas tout à fait une perles, mais j'aime assez la façon dont elle m'a expliquée sa bêtise...


Ps: Mon macbook sent le chocolat maintenant


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juillet 2008)

Conversation surprise depuis ma terrasse. Des gamins du quartier jouent au foot. Un d'entre eux porte un pull de l'équipe de France avec écrit Zidane dans le dos.
Un des gamins le regarde et lui dit : "Ah non toi tu joues pas..."
lui, tout étonné demande pourquoi ? 
L'autre "T'es Zidane, t'es trop vieux...."






Grug a dit:


> "Il l'emmène chez le dentiste, mais son papa il veut pas"



Nemo ? :mouais:


----------



## vousti (15 Juillet 2008)

7 heures du mat. Je cherche un pote pour aller en déménager un autre.

Un bruit dans l escalier, c´est sa fille.

- il est trop tôt ma puce retournes te coucher!

- Mais papa j´arrives pas a dormir avec les yeux fermés !:mouais::mouais::love:


----------



## sharyoo (15 Juillet 2008)

Ma petite cousine, Alicia, m'a demandée un jour en regardant avec moi la météo s'il y avait plusieurs soleil dans l'univers? 

J'ai trouvée cette question  drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

- "tu viens dans notre voiture ? qu'on rigole !"

Alice - 9 ans


----------



## paradize (24 Juillet 2008)

Agathe - 23 ans :

si ça continue, je vais mettre la clé sous le pied (en parlant de son entreprise)...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Léo - 3 ans, prend un faux téléphone, et dit 

-Allô ?

Et moi à côté, en tapant dans les mains en rythme:

Maman est prêt de toi, il faut lui dire Maman, c'est quelqu'un pour toi...

Et là, j'ai arrêté, parce qu'il a du se dire que sa tata devenait folle....


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Juillet 2008)

Mot écrit par son papa, sous sa férule:

"Chère fée des dents, je veux un amoureux pour mettre dans ma chambre"

***​
-  Maman, je vais déposer ce mot sous mon oreiller pour cette nuit.

- Tu sais, Lou, il faut qu'une dent tombe pour que ça fonctionne.

- Mais là, elle va vouloir.

- Pourquoi veux-tu d'un amoureux dans ta chambre -- un peu jalouse ma poule?

- On va faire des choses secrètes ensemble  -- pas gênée du tout.

- Comme quoi?

- Comme des "baisers-madame" -- et avec précision, elle fait le geste de la bouche en un rond parfait... 

Le lendemain, un peu déçue:

- Maman, la fée des dents n'est pas venue.

---

Paraît que ça passe après 7 ans? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Mot écrit par son papa, sous sa férule:
> 
> "Chère fée des dents, je veux un amoureux pour mettre dans ma chambre"
> 
> ...




 Caro,

Tu sais, ton problème, c'est que t'es du mauvais côté de l'Atlantique*, nous, ici, on a pas de Fée des dents, on a juste la petite souris, et elle est trop petite pour apporter autre chose que quelques pièces 

 


(*) Du moins "culturellement" parlant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)

Tiens. 
Entre moi et le p'tiot de 3 ans

"-T'es beau ou moche ?
-Ben... Très beau !
-T'es prétentieux sale nain !
-Attends on va voir dans le mirroir..."



'loperie de gosses !


----------



## vousti (1 Août 2008)

avec mes deux dernières visite chez l'ophtalmo.

Marie (10 ans) hésite sur une lettre  

Jade (8 ans) vérifie que personne ne la regarde......... et chuchote avec un air entendu a sa soeur

G -T- M.....:mouais:


----------



## meskh (16 Août 2008)

Maman : Je t'aime mon bébé, et toi, tu m'aimes ?

Bébé : Oui, je m'aime.

... du verbe maimer ou mémer ... :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2008)

vousti a dit:


> 7 heures du mat. Je cherche un pote pour aller en déménager un autre.
> 
> Un bruit dans l escalier, c´est sa fille.
> 
> ...



Variante entendue ce soir :

Papa je suis très fatigué, alors demain matin je dormirai encore un peu longtemps les yeux ouverts


----------



## paradize (12 Septembre 2008)

Léo commence sa première rentrée à l'école. C'est sa nounou qui le garde depuis ces 3 mois qui le cherche à l'école.

- Alors, ta matinée à l'école s'est bien passé ?

- Ca te regarde pas !!!!!!!!!!!

- .........



Bon, moi j'ai eu droit à 

- Je joue avec Laurine.. Et la maîtresse s'appelle Aurélie...

-------------------------------

La semaine dernière, je lui ai montré les rayures que quelqu'un a faite sur la voiture de mon père, avec une clé, tout le long de la mondéo. Je lui explique que papapa était très énervé qu'on est ainsi fait du mal à sa voiture, et qu'on ne sait pas qui a fait ça.... Il me regarde et dit :

- Ben, c tonton Régis !!!!!!  (C'est mon chéri !)
- Mais non, tonton Régis aime trop les voitures pour faire ça.... Et il aurait pas fait 100 km aller retour juste pour faire ça...... Non mais !!!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (14 Octobre 2008)

Coucou 

les petitous anglais font aussi des perles et c'est encore plus drôle dans une langue étrangère 

une toute toute petite fille s'avance vers moi : 

- do you know where my mummy is ?
- what's her name?
- she's called mummy ! 

:love:

*
- vous savez où est ma maman ?
- comment elle s'appelle ?
- elle s'appelle maman !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> les petitous anglais font aussi des perles et c'est encore plus drôle dans une langue étrangère
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to be positive about that, but that's true


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2009)

Abygail, 2 ans et demi : 

- Mais papa, j'arrive pas à essayer d'y arriver !!

:love:


----------



## twinworld (12 Février 2009)

en tout cas, il/elle a l'air de se donner du mal !! perséverant-e !!


----------



## fanou (14 Février 2009)

Antoine, 2 ans 1/2, en train de regarder la page "nuit" d'un livre sur la nature :
oh une etoile affolante !  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

mA, 3 zan et demie, au salon de thé.

- _Papa, hier Milo il a dit qu'il voulait m'épouser._
- Ah, tiens ! Et qu'est ce que tu as dit ?
- _Ben moi j'ai dit que s'il veut m'épouser, ben c'est oui. Mais après, on est pas amoureux._


----------



## dool (15 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> mA, 3 zan et demie, au salon de thé.
> 
> - _Papa, hier Milo il a dit qu'il voulait m'épouser._
> - Ah, tiens ! Et qu'est ce que tu as dit ?
> - _Ben moi j'ai dit que s'il veut m'épouser, ben c'est oui. Mais après, on est pas amoureux._



Easy : " je l'épouse pour son argent ou son statut (ou les 2) mais je ne l'aime pas. J'en aime un autre que je verrai quand je voudrais" ...."na!"


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

Merci du décryptage. 
Tu parles bien la gamine.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

La "gamine" ?!... 





=>[]


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

Ben oui, la "gamine". La langue.
Dool parle bien la langue de la gamine.
Faut tout lui dire.
Allez, sors, t'as raison.


----------



## dool (17 Février 2009)

A l'instant, DoolX pointant l'avatar de Backcat:
"hey maman, ti bout. Hein. Ti bout."

Chaton ?! De quoi parle mon fils hein ???!!!! :mouais: 



:love:


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2009)

Petit lexique non exhaustif à l'usage des parents concernant les films de vos mioches

Cela commence en général par : Papa, maman, je veux regarder :

- Les Tib' : Les Indestructibles (c'est dur comme titre quand même  )
- Maristochats : Les Aristochats (hommage à Maris, personnage central du film )
- Mémo : Némo (petite dyslexie due au bas âge)
- Touille : Ratatouille (compliqué aussi )

Pour la compréhension de tous, cette liste ne demande qu'à être complétée.


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2009)

- Alexis, "sédentaire", tu sais ce que ça veut dire ?
- Ben oui (air méprisant), c'est çui qui soigne les dents !


----------



## giga64 (8 Mars 2009)

En montant vers Iraty pour une rando en raquettes...

Patricia, 30 ans - " Elles sont où les mascottes (marmottes) ? "




Edit : Oui, oui, 30 ans, y a pas de faute de frappe


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2009)

giga64 a dit:


> En montant vers Iraty pour une rando en raquettes...
> 
> Patricia, 30 ans - " Elles sont où les mascottes (marmottes) ? "
> 
> ...



Elles sont venues me voir !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

Wow! C'est dodu et joufflu, la marmotte... Ça se mange ?... :love:


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

Chloé 5 ans :

_Arrête papa tu m'étouffes avec ta fusée _


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2009)

Lui :"Papa, j'ai pas envie d'aller au centre aéré" 
Moi :"Je te l'ai déjà dit, je ne peux pas te garder à la maison, il faut que j'aille travailler"
Lui :"Ben t'as qu'à faire grève tous les mercredis"

6 ans...


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2009)

_"Tu veux du gratin dauphinois ?!"...
"Nan, j'aime pas le gratin de chinois !"...
_


----------



## bokeh (10 Mai 2009)

Moi menaçant : 
- Puisque c'est comme ça, je vais effacer les 'Dora' et 'Diego' de l'ordinateur...

Anaïs à sa grand-mère :
- Pffff, il pourra pas, je lui ai pas donné le chiffon de craie...

Damned ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (27 Mai 2009)

*Moi :* Tu sais, je connais bien les Pokemons, j'étais fan de la série avant que tu t'y mettes, d'ailleurs j'en connais un très très rare. Je l'ai rencontré pour de vrai, c'est même un ami.

*Mon fils :* Ha bon, lequel?

*Moi :* Ronflex !

*Mon fils :* Ronflex? mais non c'est pas possible.

*Moi :* Si si, il n'a pas l'apparence que tu connais dans le dessin animé, en fait c'est un être humain et même qu'il joue de la guitare basse.

*Mon fils :* Ha bon, c'est pas la grosse bestiole verte avec des griffes? C'est un humain?

*Moi :* Ouais ouais, même que je te confirme que c'est impossible de dormir à côté de lui, vu le volume sonore de son ronflement 

_Un ange passe,
Petit temps de reflexion...._

*Mon fils :* Hey dis tu pourra me l'avoir en figurine aussi celui-là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> *en fait c'est un être humain et même qu'il joue de la guitare basse.*


*

Je voyais bien deux candidats possibles, mais nan, c'est pas eux, ils sont pas humains, ils sont modos 

*


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> [*Mon fils :* Hey dis tu pourra me l'avoir en figurine aussi celui-là ?



Faut faire un mako-moulage


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2009)

Je refuse de passer dans le mako-moulage


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je refuse de passer dans le mako-moulage



T'as pas toujours dit ça.


----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2009)

Il y a parfois des smiley qui correspondent exactement à l'attitude d'un enfant.

Genre celui là 

donc...ma fille, 2 ans, aime faire  

Tout le temps, en fait.

 

Genre quand je pars le matin, j'ai droit à  + "boulô" :love:


Et donc nous avons eu droit à un monumental  accompagné d'un "auvoi" (disons un au revoir sans "r")


Juste après avoir, pour la première fois de son existence, tiré la chasse d'eau


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Et donc nous avons eu droit à un monumental  accompagné d'un "auvoi" (disons un au revoir sans "r")
> 
> 
> Juste après avoir, pour la première fois de son existence, tiré la chasse d'eau



Elle a raison.
je fais pareil.


----------



## paradize (29 Mai 2009)

Léo, 4 ans. 

Je lui raconte l'histoire des 3 petits cochons. Je lui montre une cheminée, et je lui demande à quoi ça sert...

" à faire de la fumée !!!!"


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

aujourd'hui en classe, 5-6 ans, je lis une histoire aux gosses et suis tout le temps interrompue par des mains levées alors la prof dit : si vous avez une question, mais pas pour me raconter votre weekend ou comment va votre chat vous pouvez la poser.

1ere question : est-ce que je peux aller boire ? (25 mains se lèvent : moi aussi moi aussi moi aussi)

2e question : est-ce est-ce est-ce que, est-ce que ... il va pleuvoir lundi ? 

:love:


----------



## yvos (12 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> aujourd'hui en classe, 5-6 ans, je lis une histoire aux gosses et suis tout le temps interrompue par des *mains levés* alors la prof dit : si vous avez une question, mais pas pour me raconter votre weekend ou comment va votre chat vous pouvez la poser.



Vite, que je retire ma fille de cet établissement :afraid:


----------



## paradize (5 Août 2009)

J'ai passé l'aprèm avec Léo, mon neveu de 4 ans maintenant, et il m'a fait rire à deux moments :

La première fois, nous sommes dans la voiture, et je lui dis 

"je mets la clim", 
et lui de me rétorquer
 "j'ai entendu à la télé, le monsieur a expliqué que si on met la clim trop forte, le pare brise se casse !!!!" 
"Qui t'a expliqué ça, Monsieur Cargl**s ?" 
"oui, oui, c'est ça......."

_Vive la pub !!!!_

"Marie-Laure, il y a quelqu'un qui est mort.
- Ha oui, qui ça ?
- Mickem Jadson" (du moins, j'ai compris comme ça)

_Ha bon Léo, je savais pas.... :-(_

Encore, jlui ai pas dit que la veille de sa mort, MTV a diffusé un épisode de South Park, avec michael Jackson qui finissait en zombie perdant son nez et voulant faire ami avec des enfants.


Et il a dit que je le faisais trop rigoler, merci Léo.... :love:


----------



## bokeh (16 Juillet 2011)

- Moi, je suis plus fort que Papa ! Et je suis plus fort que Papy... Moi, je suis plus fort que tout le monde !
- Tu sais comment on les appelle les petits garçons comme toi ?
- Euh, non...
- Des fanfarons !

................... Quelques minutes plus tard :

- Quel nom t'as dit tout à l'heure Mamie ?
- Fanfaron.

- Moi, je suis plus fort que Fanfaron !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2011)

bokeh a dit:


> - Moi, je suis plus fort que Papa ! Et je suis plus fort que Papy... Moi, je suis plus fort que tout le monde !
> - Tu sais comment on les appelle les petits garçons comme toi ?
> - Euh, non...
> - Des fanfarons !
> ...



Tiens, en voilà, une remontée de topic qu'elle est sympa !

PPF : Un départ en vacances, il y a &#8230; Ouh là :casse: Pitin, 21 ans :affraid: dans la voiture, devant, moi au volant, et à côté de moi ma femme, derrière, nos deux fils : Gaël, 7 ans et Julien, 4 ans.

Nous partions de Panazol (banlieue de Limoges), direction Mosnac (Charente) à 140 Km de là. Ça faisait bien dix minutes qu'on avait passé Limoges, quand Gaël réitère pour la pénultième fois depuis le départ la question de la mort qui tue : "Papa, on arrive bientôt ?"

Papa (un poil agacé) : "Gaël, si tu me demande ça encore une fois, j'arrête la voiture et je te laisse sur le bord de la route !"

Un silence pesant (mais reposant) s'instaure alors pendant environ deux minutes, puis Julien, d'un ton grave et sérieux : "Adieu, Gaël !"


----------



## paradize (22 Novembre 2014)

Mon neveu est devenu grand frère (il a 9 ans maintenant), sa soeur Lola à 2 ans.

J'ai passé une matinée avec eux chez mes parents, qui ont entre autre une femelle carlin. Ces chiens ont la queue en tire bouchon, ce qui fait qu'on voit tout de leur derrière.

Elle me regarde d'un air circonspect et me dit

"le toutou a sa queuqueue dans le culcul" :love:

je l'adore.

En avril, j'étais avec son grand frère, dans un bateau mouche de Strasbourg. On passe devant le parlement européen. Je lui demande de me dire qui est le président français actuel. Fier de lui il me répond : 
- Nicolaaaas Saaarkozy !! 
- Nan Léoo !! 
- Ha nan, François Hollande, mais lui je l'aime PAS, il veut me faire bosser le mercredi matin !! :mouais:


----------



## vousti (20 Avril 2017)

Un souvenir de ma grande Aurore qui devait avoir 7 ou 8 ans.
" Papa j'aimerai voir le film Disney, tu sais avec le monsieur !"
Moi: non je vois vraiment pas ma puce.
Elle: mais si tu sais ça commence par un R!
Moi: Robin des bois?
-Non
-Le roi lion ?
-Mais non!!!
Une bonne dizaine de minutes après, et surtout en ayant épuisé toutes les possibilités.
Elle triomphalement :
HERCULE !!!

Je t'aime ma puce tu me manques....


----------



## dragao13 (21 Avril 2017)

Ma fille (8 ans) sur le chemin de l'école: Papa, elle est super méchante Marine Le Pen
Moi: quoi ?
Ma fille : oui, j'ai vu à la TV, elle veut pas laisser venir les gens qui ont plus de maison, chez nous.
Moi : T'as compris ça, toi ?
Ma fille : Oui, elle est méchante.
Moi : Tu voterais pour qui, toi, alors ?
Ma fille : Fillon, papa, il ressemble à Papi
Moi : Ah bon ? Tu trouves ?
Ma fille : Oui, il est gentil et intelligent comme toi !!!
Moi, je peux plus répondre, elle vient de me transpercer le coeur !

On poursuit notre chemin, et arrivé devant le bahut, il y a les panneaux avec les affiches des candidats.

Ma fille : Regarde, papa, tu vois qu'il ressemble à papi, Fillon !!!

C'était l'affiche de Mélenchon !


----------

